# Heroes, Inc., Day 1: Mysterious Strangers



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is the opening thread.  I've decided that instead of having you float around at the beginning a bit, I'll go right to plot.  Good Luck.

Heroes, Inc, Day 1: Mysterious Strangers

Start Group 1. Fin, Crimson, Frost, Alethia
Start Group 2. Shando, Dyria, Zephyr
Start Group 3. Murdock, Kaarlo

Group 1: Purple Lady Festhall, Adventurers Quarter, 715pm

The large, thee-story wooden building is packed with guests celebrating Waukeentde. Live performers clad in gold attire entertain the crowd and lead dances, adventurers and merchants tell tails of their greatest windfalls, and an extra waitstaff is on hand to keep the food and ale coming.  Fin, Arundel, Alethia, and Timrin are together at a table, and notice an especially strange and especially ornately-decorated party of five enter the Festhall.  They are covered head to toe with gold, ivory, and ebony, their armor adorned with these materials and numerous items hanging from them.  Many such items bear what some of you recognize to be Mulhorandi lettering and holy symbols, especially animal heads, most disturbingly often jackels and crocodiles.  Crowds quickly gather to inquire about these strangers, and they seem to be working the room in your direction.

Start Group 2:  Your job guarding Peregion is at the moment not all that difficult.  He is at a party at the mansion of fellow-Paladin-of-Tyr Texter, and for the most part you are expected only to mingle with the bluebloods and then do battle only if a disturbance comes up.  Suddenly a man in a military uniform runs in and whispers something to Peregion.  He calls all of you over to him, and says "So much for parties.  Several red warships have been spotted at sea by one of our skyknights, and they are header our way.  We need to get to the harbor."

Start Group 3:  Peregion is rather over-protective of his daughter, and tonight you are that overprotection.  She rides in a carriage with a warded  and armored inner compartment, drawn by two horses.  Pairs of city guard go ahead and behind of the carriage to clear the way and check for trouble, while Murdoch and Kaarlo walk/fly next to the carriage.  They are currently traveling on the cliffride, the road overlooking the ocean. Quite suddenly, a large creature rises from below the cliff, hovering.  A large,  red, dragon-like creature with a stinger on its tail lets out an ear-splitting roar and  blasts the carriage with a cone of fiery death, and a humanoid creature jumps off onto the land, waves his hand, and the area around the carriage bursts into flame as well.  The horses and the driver are killed,  the carriage moves forward a bit, flips on its side, slides some more, and comes to rest.  The radius of the blasts are small, so neither of you are harmed.  It seems that the interior of the carriage was protected from the fire.

The man who was riding the dragon-like creature is about six feet tall and clad in fine brown leather, a black robe and a large, wide-brimmed black hat.  The hand that he had waved in his spellcasting crackles with purplish-black energy, and he has a sword sheathed at his side.  Slowly and wordlessly, he starts walking towards the carriage.  You cannot see his face, which is obscured by his hat.

OOC Thread 
Rogues' Gallery​


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 30, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> They are covered head to toe with gold, ivory, and ebony, their armor adorned with these materials and numerous items hanging from them.  Many such items bear what some of you recognize to be Mulhorandi lettering and holy symbols, especially animal heads, most disturbingly often jackels and crocodiles.  Crowds quickly gather to inquire about these strangers, and they seem to be working the room in your direction.




OOC: Do Knowledge: Religion (Arundel +11), Knowledge: History (Arundel +8), Knowledge: Local (Fin +11) or Sense Motive (Fin +15) provide any points of interest about the newcomers?

Arundel's habit is to cast Commune With City (Races of Destiny) each day to pick up major news items.

If anything seems disturbing about the five Mulhorandi, he'll make an excuse to find a quiet spot to cast Omen of Peril (Complete Divine) - 84% chance, two rolls, for a hint about the relatively safety or peril of the next hour or so. /OOC


----------



## Falkus (Jun 30, 2005)

> Your job guarding Peregion is at the moment not all that difficult. He is at a party at the mansion of fellow-Paladin-of-Tyr Texter, and for the most part you are expected only to mingle with the bluebloods and then do battle only if a disturbance comes up. Suddenly a man in a military uniform runs in and whispers something to Peregion. He calls all of you over to him, and says "So much for parties. Several red warships have been spotted at sea by one of our skyknights, and they are header our way. We need to get to the harbor."




Dyria had remained quiet and circumspect for most of the evening. She appeared to be dressed in a simple green tunic with her shield on her back and her whips at her side, though any potential assassins would have been surprised to discover that the tunic was actually a suit of mithril full plate in a cunning disguise.

Most of her mingling so far had consisted of occasionally grabbing something to eat from the banquet tables, and avoiding conversations with the various nobles present.

"Sounds fine by me," replied Dyria, after Peregion stated what they were going to do. "What's a red ship?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:24 HPs: 66 PPs: 181*

Crimson lounged . . . enjoying the festival.  People were laughing and having a good time, therefore, she was having a good time as well.  She was off-duty, or as off-duty as one could be with the Hidden Shield.  With Alethia, Timrun, Fin and Arundel as well in attendance, and at her table . . . the shields had a good attendance . . . just in case something would happen.  There were a lot of important and semi-important . . . even self-important . . . people at these celebrations.  Doing well and helping others was one way of getting their name out there.  In that regard, Crimson's eyes darted to the entrance as the five entered and strode toward them.  Sensing the importance of this development, Crimson concentrated a moment, her eyes downcast for the moment, were glowing . . . then it quickly faded.

Crimson looked at the quintet as the approached, looking for anything out of the ordinary.  "Looks like we have some interesting company approaching . . . ," Crimson commented.

OOC: Manifest _True Seeing_.  Knowledge Religion (+8) to determine the significance of the jackal and croc heads.  Current powers active (only daily and permanent): Inertial Armor (13 pps +10 armor, invisible), tongues, and darkvision . . . and true seeing


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

*Kaarlo Koskinen Elf Rogue*

OOC:  To set up simple plans of contingency.  These plans would be discussed before every guard mission.  Seeing how we are not begginers this would be SOP.  Plans would be discussed on placement of each other and where to scan for trouble.  I also assume plans would be worked out if assiassans visited her father.


I would have worked out with Murdock, that if the carrage was overturned, I would disgusise myself (ring of cameleon) as the daughter and have a red ribbon in my hair.  The daughter would be instructed that no matter what happens, stay inside and to be quiet.  Also she will be given a black ribbon to wear.  This is to help murdock distinguish who is the decoy & who is real.

As to my location before the attack, I would be running along side the carriage.  
Lastly I have never used boots of speed.  I assume I can attack 60 feet away and have my full attack bonus.

Quickly I would have drawn my rapier (+20/15(+1 haste) 1d6+3 15-20/x2) as I checked on the carrige than activated the disguise.  Keeping the rapier hidden from view I would be standing like I was dazed maybe moaning as well.

When the man is within 60 feet I activate my boots of speed and attack him with as many attacks as I can.  Hopefully murdock's attacks will allow me to use my sneak attack damage (7d6).

Init +10
AC 23 Armor is spell resitance 19 (+1 haste)
Fort 13
Reflex 20 (+Evasion)
Will 13


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 30, 2005)

Dressed in simple garb, similar to what the servents were wearing, Shando spent the evening shadowing Lord Piergeron.  He repeatedly scanned the crowd around him, keeping an eye out for someone not quite acting like the typical party goers.  He was pleasently disappointed that nothing had happened..yet.  Upon the news that something was up in the harbor and the need to get to the Dock Ward, Shando turns to Peigeron, bows and speaks:

"My lord, I understand and respect your need to lead from the front, but given the unusual nature of events of the last few days, isn't it wiser to find a safer place to observe the ships from and let a trusted lieutenant deal with the intial contact with these unusal ships?  You have asked us to see to your safety and that is what I would suggest at this time.   Where you lead, we follow, but I feel that my suggestion is keeping with the charge that you have given us."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: Do Knowledge: Religion (Arundel +11), Knowledge: History (Arundel +8), Knowledge: Local (Fin +11) or Sense Motive (Fin +15) provide any points of interest about the newcomers?
> 
> Arundel's habit is to cast Commune With City (Races of Destiny) each day to pick up major news items.
> 
> If anything seems disturbing about the five Mulhorandi, he'll make an excuse to find a quiet spot to cast Omen of Peril (Complete Divine) - 84% chance, two rolls, for a hint about the relatively safety or peril of the next hour or so. /OOC





Things you find out:

1.  The animal head symbols are the holy symbols of the Mulhorandi gods Sobek and Anubis.  Sobek is a CE river god and Anubis is an LE lord of the underworld-type death god.

2.  While their loot is Mulhorandi, they are too light-skinned to be Mulhorandi themselves.   They may be local in origin.

3.  The next hour holds a chance of some very serious danger,  but on the other hand it might go rather safely.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria had remained quiet and circumspect for most of the evening. She appeared to be dressed in a simple green tunic with her shield on her back and her whips at her side, though any potential assassins would have been surprised to discover that the tunic was actually a suit of mithril full plate in a cunning disguise.
> 
> Most of her mingling so far had consisted of occasionally grabbing something to eat from the banquet tables, and avoiding conversations with the various nobles present.
> 
> "Sounds fine by me," replied Dyria, after Peregion stated what they were going to do. "What's a red ship?"




"We'll be able to find out more when we get to the harbor, but apparently one of our skynights on patrol spotted several large ships with red hulls and sails in the distance.  They had some flying units of their own in front of them, however, so he returned to the city rather than try to get closer"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson lounged . . . enjoying the festival.  People were laughing and having a good time, therefore, she was having a good time as well.  She was off-duty, or as off-duty as one could be with the Hidden Shield.  With Alethia, Timrun, Fin and Arundel as well in attendance, and at her table . . . the shields had a good attendance . . . just in case something would happen.  There were a lot of important and semi-important . . . even self-important . . . people at these celebrations.  Doing well and helping others was one way of getting their name out there.  In that regard, Crimson's eyes darted to the entrance as the five entered and strode toward them.  Sensing the importance of this development, Crimson concentrated a moment, her eyes downcast for the moment, were glowing . . . then it quickly faded.
> 
> Crimson looked at the quintet as the approached, looking for anything out of the ordinary.  "Looks like we have some interesting company approaching . . . ," Crimson commented.
> 
> OOC: Manifest _True Seeing_.  Knowledge Religion (+8) to determine the significance of the jackal and croc heads.  Current powers active (only daily and permanent): Inertial Armor (13 pps +10 armor, invisible), tongues, and darkvision . . . and true seeing





True Seeing produces interesting results.  The strangers appear old.  Extremely old.  Not undead, but so withered and aged that it seems improbable that they are alive.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Dressed in simple garb, similar to what the servents were wearing, Shando spent the evening shadowing Lord Piergeron.  He repeatedly scanned the crowd around him, keeping an eye out for someone not quite acting like the typical party goers.  He was pleasently disappointed that nothing had happened..yet.  Upon the news that something was up in the harbor and the need to get to the Dock Ward, Shando turns to Peigeron, bows and speaks:
> 
> "My lord, I understand and respect your need to lead from the front, but given the unusual nature of events of the last few days, isn't it wiser to find a safer place to observe the ships from and let a trusted lieutenant deal with the intial contact with these unusal ships?  You have asked us to see to your safety and that is what I would suggest at this time.   Where you lead, we follow, but I feel that my suggestion is keeping with the charge that you have given us."
> 
> Hawkeye




"I only intend to go to our naval base just south of the commercial portion of the harbor...I do not plan to handle the ships alone, but I must organize the response. and confer with the commanders there."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2005)

Awaiting Murdock's actions for the battle scene.  Oh, and I accept your preplanning.  Beucase I knew you wouldnt get that stuff ahead of time I ensured that there really was nothing you could have done to prevent them from getting the drop on you.  They teleported in behind the cover of the cliff and struck right away.

Since you will impersonate her for a moment at least, Aleena is a Wiz10, so fighterish behavior ad not casting spells might give you away.  Her father tries to keep her from danger, but she likes to fight, and when seriously and directly threatened she favors save or disable spells like Polymorph Other or Dominate Person.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 30, 2005)

[sblock] Would Alethia as a guest be wearing arms? Sensibly, she'd probably at least be wearing her mace, as a symbol of Selune if nothing else[/sblock]

Alethia smiles, easy in the company, enjoying her meal. It had been a rough year, culmulating in a rather nasty battle with a crazed necromancer bent on unleashing something rather unpleasant. Along with the followers of Helm, the necromancer was stopped. During the fighting, a stray arrow had gutted her horse, killing him instantly. She hadn't managed to find a new one.

Though seemingly relaxed, she is always alert, eyes on possible exits, possible enemies, training that has been ingrained in her since she was young. Her eyes were drawn to the jewlry bedecked, even barbaric looking group coming towards them.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 1, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson looked at the quintet as the approached, looking for anything out of the ordinary.  "Looks like we have some interesting company approaching . . . ," Crimson commented.




Arundel returns, and he and Fin hold a quick murmured conference.

"Mulhorandi gods - _evil_ Mulhorandi gods," Fin replies quietly to Crimson.  "But not Mulhorandi displaying their symbols.  Arundel warns the omens point to a chance of serious danger, soon."

Neither Fin nor Arundel have come armoured to the evening's festivities, though the clothes both wear have benifited from temporary protective enhancements.  While both men have knives, neither carry their preferred cudgels.

Fin absently scratches the ears of the coal-black cat on his shoulder, while a pair of ginger moggies wend their way back and forth about his boots, but his attention is on the newcomers.

_OOC: Extended Magic Vestment cast pre-party on clothing.

Do the faux-Mulhorandi appear to be deliberately seeking us out?  Or is it just Brownian motion in our direction? /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2005)

[sblock]Alethia probably knows somebody here, your call if you think she knows anyone in the organization. If not, I'll play it as if she doesn't know anything. Also, would she know anything about these jokers (the sobek/annubis types) +7 knowledge religion[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jul 1, 2005)

"Well then, you lead, and I'll follow," replied Dyria to Peigeron, her hand dropping down to the handle of her whip-dagger. Something like this probably meant trouble, which meant possible danger. Better to be prepared.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2005)

Ooc:
If Alethia isn't in on this, I'm planning on having her follow her 'table mates', seeing as how they're interesting. IE armed.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ooc:
> If Alethia isn't in on this, I'm planning on having her follow her 'table mates', seeing as how they're interesting. IE armed.




OOC: Not _very_ armed!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 1, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I only intend to go to our naval base just south of the commercial portion of the harbor...I do not plan to handle the ships alone, but I must organize the response. and confer with the commanders there."




"I understand my Lord.  How do you wish to travel there?"

Hawkeye


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 1, 2005)

Zephyr had been standing about five feet from Piegeron when the announcement came.



> "So much for parties. Several red warships have been spotted at sea by one of our skyknights, and they are header our way. We need to get to the harbor."




Zephyr looks slightly worried.

"My lord", he says. "Do you think we can resolve this situation peacefully or is it likely to end in violence? "


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:24 HPs: 66 PPs: 181*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Mulhorandi gods - _evil_ Mulhorandi gods . . . But not Mulhorandi displaying their symbols.  Arundel warns the omens point to a chance of serious danger, soon."




"I would concur with that assessment, also . . . they are under an illusion of sorts,"  Crimson explained quietly, "They appear much older, so withered and aged that I find it hard to believe they live . . . though they don't seem undead."

Crimson looked to one of the others to speak with the gentlemen while she observed and tried to learn more about them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2005)

*Tavern Crew *

Krinkle:



> Would Alethia as a guest be wearing arms? Sensibly, she'd probably at least be wearing her mace, as a symbol of Selune if nothing else




If Alethia conveniently uses her mace as her holy symbol, she could carry it, so long as it is tied to its sheath/her belt with a red "Peace String," which is purchased periodically for a tax to the guard (a peace string takes a move action to draw remove).  This law exists to limit carrying of arms in public and force people to think twice before drawing their weapon in anger.  



> Alethia probably knows somebody here, your call if you think she knows anyone in the organization. If not, I'll play it as if she doesn't know anything. Also, would she know anything about these jokers (the sobek/annubis types) +7 knowledge religion.




Alethia knows the same things about those holy symbols that Arundel does.

Hypersmurf:  



> Do the faux-Mulhorandi appear to be deliberately seeking us out? Or is it just Brownian motion in our direction?




Brownian motion.

Speaking of which...

One of the group, a large, lightly-armored human who bears a tribal totem (among his Mulhorandi goods) appears to be of the barbarian tribes to the North, altohugh he himself is dressed in Mulhorandi finery rather than barbarian garb.  Oddly enough, it appears to be of the Blue Bear Tribe, which was annihilated by orcs more than thirty years ago.  He says, in an upper-class Mulhorandi accent "My name is Goran, and I have a proposal.  I hear you people help defend this city, for a price.  What if I had information about how to stop this city from being destroyed by an ancient demon...tonight?"

*Peregion Group*

Hawkeye



> "I understand my Lord. How do you wish to travel there?"




"My horse its outside.  I must ride immediately.  Follow with your own mounts or magic."

Cursed Quinn



> Zephyr looks slightly worried.
> 
> "My lord", he says. "Do you think we can resolve this situation peacefully or is it likely to end in violence?"




"I hope these ships come in peace, but it is a bad sign that they are large warships in battle formation backed with air patrols, and that they have not contacted us ahead of the time."

*Carriage Ambush*

Still waiting for Steve Gorak.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 1, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Peregion Group*
> 
> Hawkeye
> 
> ...




Shando smiles slyly, "I am quite capable of keeping up with most mounts on my own my Lord.  What route shall we be taking?"

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 2, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> One of the group, a large, lightly-armored human who bears a tribal totem (among his Mulhorandi goods) appears to be of the barbarian tribes to the North, altohugh he himself is dressed in Mulhorandi finery rather than barbarian garb.  Oddly enough, it appears to be of the Blue Bear Tribe, which was annihilated by orcs more than thirty years ago.  He says, in an upper-class Mulhorandi accent "My name is Goran, and I have a proposal.  I hear you people help defend this city, for a price.  What if I had information about how to stop this city from being destroyed by an ancient demon...tonight?"




Fin exchanges a glace with Crimson.

"Ancient demons and civic destruction are certainly things-to-be-avoided," he allows.  "What's the nature of your proposal?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin exchanges a glace with Crimson.
> 
> "Ancient demons and civic destruction are certainly things-to-be-avoided," he allows.  "What's the nature of your proposal?"




"This pricey loot isn't all we found raiding ancient pyramids.  Perhaps we found a book, in a buried temple of Anubis that lays it all out?    What could you give us for such a book, if we were to have it?


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson listened on with interest, but added nothing new to the conversation.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 2, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "This pricey loot isn't all we found raiding ancient pyramids.  Perhaps we found a book, in a buried temple of Anubis that lays it all out?    What could you give us for such a book, if we were to have it?




Fin glances at Arundel, raising one eyebrow; the Waukeenar shakes his head once, apologetically.

_OOC: Damn it, I had Scholar's Touch on a short list of spells for Arundel to prepare today, but I took Detect Evil instead! /OOC_

The druid turns back to Goran.

"Hard to put a price on so nebulous a description," he notes.  "You have my interest, however.  Perhaps a look at the item in question might give me a better notion as to its potential value to us?"

"If you know of us," he adds, "you'll know that the word of Fin Caisson is his bond.  You need not fear I'll seek to cheat you."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 2, 2005)

Alethia smiles, listening in on the conversation. "I would be careful in flaunting the medallions and symbols of such evil deities. Such entities may take it seriously. And the Mulhorandi gods are not known for leniency on temple raiders." she warned the young seeming idiots, at least in her private opinion.

_*If they're lucky, they'll escape with boils on sensitive parts. Annubis isn't the forgiving type.*_ she thought dryly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia smiles, listening in on the conversation. "I would be careful in flaunting the medallions and symbols of such evil deities. Such entities may take it seriously. And the Mulhorandi gods are not known for leniency on temple raiders." she warned the young seeming idiots, at least in her private opinion.
> 
> _*If they're lucky, they'll escape with boils on sensitive parts. Annubis isn't the forgiving type.*_ she thought dryly.




"Oh, we are quite aware of the costs.  But all debts have been paid.  These there artifacts are ours.  "

To Fin: "I know that your word is trustworthy, but we nonetheless must make a habit of being careful.  If we become soft, someone less honorable may destroy us for the trouble.  If you wish, you may come to our ship [describes location at docks] to examine the manuscript and work out a fair price."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2005)

_*And then their souls belong to Sobek and Annubis.*_ she thought dryly to herself. _*Ony a fool would not recognize their duplicity,*_ she thought, deciding that if Fin and his companions decided to take this man's offer, she would follow on her own. Something did not feel right about this.

"Ancient demons do not grow on trees my friend. If such a book spelled out such a scenario, then simply by reading it, you may be making it's prophecy into* fact.*" she said.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*And then their souls belong to Sobek and Annubis.*_ she thought dryly to herself. _*Ony a fool would not recognize their duplicity,*_ she thought, deciding that if Fin and his companions decided to take this man's offer, she would follow on her own. Something did not feel right about this.
> 
> "Ancient demons do not grow on trees my friend. If such a book spelled out such a scenario, then simply by reading it, you may be making it's prophecy into* fact.*" she said.





"Perhaps, but at this point the threat exists just the same.  So are you all in?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

*Crimson (Female Human Psion)*

"Hmmm, I know that I still have questions . . . thought they are not likely to be answered in the next few minutes," Crimson commented.  "And . . . if there truly is such time considerations . . . then . . ."

She left the comment hanging in the air and looked to Fin for his decision, being most senior in the company. (Or so she thought).


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, I know that I still have questions . . . thought they are not likely to be answered in the next few minutes," Crimson commented.  "And . . . if there truly is such time considerations . . . then . . ."
> 
> She left the comment hanging in the air and looked to Fin for his decision, being most senior in the company. (Or so she thought).




Fin nods.

"It warrants a look.  Tim?"  He addresses the quiet paladin.  "Do you _feel_ anything needs to be added?"

The slight stress on the word indicates that he wants to know if the man detects any evil on the faux-Mulhorandi.

"But we find it distasteful when attempts are made to deceive us," Fin continues to Goran.  "If we cannot trust even your face, how can we trust your words?  Tell us true - why the illusion?"

_OOC: Lots of Sense Motive going on, please, DM.  Any feeling that we're being set up?  And paying careful attention to his answer about the illusion, too. 

Are you going to NPC Timrin while Frostrune is on vacation?  /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2005)

OOC:
Alethia doesn't have any sense motive skills, she just knows that those guys have the symbols of evil gods festooned on them, and therefore she doesn't trust them one wit.

"If you wish it, I would like to come as well," she looked at Fin. "I have some experience in dealing with both undead and demons, usually with them trying their best to kill me," she added dryly.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 3, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Awaiting Murdock's actions for the battle scene.  Oh, and I accept your preplanning.  Beucase I knew you wouldnt get that stuff ahead of time I ensured that there really was nothing you could have done to prevent them from getting the drop on you.  They teleported in behind the cover of the cliff and struck right away.
> 
> Since you will impersonate her for a moment at least, Aleena is a Wiz10, so fighterish behavior ad not casting spells might give you away.  Her father tries to keep her from danger, but she likes to fight, and when seriously and directly threatened she favors save or disable spells like Polymorph Other or Dominate Person.




Murdoch will position himself in front of the carriage. If Kaarlo is already next to the attacker, Murdoch will shoot a vitriolic eldrich blast at the attacker, and make it arc to the mount. If Kaarlo hasn't done his move yet, he will shoot a vitriolic eldrich cone at the attacker and his mount.


OCC: Vitriolic Eldrich cone: Damage: 8d6 (+1 if closer than 30 ft) + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage).

OR

Vitriolic Eldrichblast (ranged touch attack): +13 hit (+14 if within 30ft) , Damage: 8d6 +1 (if closer than 30 ft) + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage)]


----------



## Falkus (Jul 3, 2005)

OOC: Dyria didn't purchase a horse, can I assume that a mount or some sort of alternate transporation was made available for her tonight?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2005)

The strange man walks towards the overturned carriage as if no one was trying to stop him.    Kaarlo drops his disguise charges with his rapier.  However, the man is not fooled by Kaarlo's ruse [Kaarlo has no relevant skill ranks and disguising yourself as a specific individual of a different gender is very hard], and suddenly a whip made of crackling purplish-black energy wraps itself around his hand and springs forth at the charging Kaarlo-in-drag.  The whip wraps around Kaarlo's swordarm and excruciating pain shoots through his body.  Arcs of dark energy appear on his body as he falls to his knees and drops his sword. 

[Hold the Line Activated...23dmg, Fort Save v Stun = 13+7 = 20 = fail, Duration 1d4 rounds = 1].

Murdock blasts the man with his eldritch acid attack [CRIT!].  The man sees it coming and smiles, then waves his hand confidently to block it.  He screams out in pain as it burns by his arm and blasts a hole in his leather vest.  You can see a layer of fine mitheril chain underneath, and burnt flesh beneath it.  It seems however that his hand knocked away enough of the acid to prevent further damage.  It is clear, however, that he is seriously injured.  His mount also seems to take some damage but seems to be somewhat resistant to acid.

On each side, there were two watchmen ahead and behind.  One from each pair runs to get help while the others move towards the fight.

The beast the stranger rode in on charges Murdoch swinging his poisonous stinger, but it misses entirely.

Already regaining his composure, he continues towards the carriage and says, to no one in particular "Faerie magic. Interesting.  Oberon sent a mortal to bring me back.  Clearly he's slipping."  He then mumbles a few syllables and pulls his hat up from covering his face.  He has an oddly angular yet beautiful face, very fair skin, and short blond hair.  His eyes are just deep, dark, black pits.  You see decaying remains of giant butterfly wings on his back, merely skeletal frames almost devoid of their thin, colorful tissues.  Your ears ring with babble in a smattering of fiendish languages. His face appears to grow, and then to look even more evil, with fangs and horns growing from it.  Suddenly you see phantasms of his twisted visage floating all around you, and flames spurting from everywhere.  You feel weak and scared and have trouble getting yourself to move  [Blasphemy, at least one but not 5 caster levels higher than your HD, dazed one round, Weakened: Murdock Str -6, Kaarlo: Str -8].  The two guards fall over.  The man reaches the carriage and makes a rune of dark energy appear in the air above his fingers.  It spins and dissolves into his body, turning into a wave of dark power that washes over his wounds and makes them disappear.

Meanwhile, the winged beast tries to grab murdoch, and manages to pin him against the side of the carriage (Grappled and Held, not yet pinned)

You guys get to go again now.  What's your next move Gorak?  I'm assuming that Kaarlo will move-atttack (rather than charge) the humanoid.  If you call out for help, though, he'd go sneak attack the mount.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 3, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The strange man walks towards the overturned carriage as if no one was trying to stop him.    Kaarlo drops his disguise charges with his rapier.  However, the man is not fooled by Kaarlo's ruse [Kaarlo has no relevant skill ranks and disguising yourself as a specific individual of a different gender is very hard], and suddenly a whip made of crackling purplish-black energy wraps itself around his hand and springs forth at the charging Kaarlo-in-drag.  The ship wraps around his swordarm and excruciating pain shoots through his body.  Arcs of dark energy appear on his body as he falls to his knees and drops his sword.
> 
> [Hold the Line Activated...23dmg, Fort Save v Stun = 13+7 = 20 = fail, Duration 1d4 rounds = 1].
> 
> ...





Murdoch shakes his head in an effort to regain control. If he can, he'll stumble closer to Kaarlo to see if he's ok. The secon he can, he will blast the stranger again with a vitriolic eldrich blast.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 3, 2005)

OOC:  Working a 36+ hour shift starting Sunday night.  My PDA has Wi-Fi capability, so I will reply if I get the opportunity.  Looks like things are getting interesting.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 3, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Alethia doesn't have any sense motive skills, she just knows that those guys have the symbols of evil gods festooned on them, and therefore she doesn't trust them one wit.
> 
> "If you wish it, I would like to come as well," she looked at Fin. "I have some experience in dealing with both undead and demons, usually with them trying their best to kill me," she added dryly.




Another pair of cats, one slight and grey, one shaggy and of no one colour in particular, have emerged from who-knows-where, and are amusing themselves by rubbing against Alethia's shins, purring loudly.

None of the cats appear to have any interest in approaching the Mulhorandi...

Fin glances at the woman, the barest trace of irritation at the interruption quickly masked.

His eyes flick once to the ring on her finger, but he evinces no other reaction.

"If you're interested in a position, why not come by our offices in the morning, and set up an interview," he suggests mildly.  "Assuming the city is still mostly in one piece, ancient demons notwithstanding." 

He gives Sir Timrin another of those Significant Looks, nodding slightly toward Alethia with a fractionally-quirked eyebrow.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch shakes his head in an effort to regain control. If he can, he'll stumble closer to Kaarlo to see if he's ok. The secon he can, he will blast the stranger again with a vitriolic eldrich blast.





I guess you used the earlier version of my post.  I had forgotten the mounts actions and edited them in.  You  are currently held by the mount.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Tim says "No, not much needs to be added except that the city must be saved."  He lays his left hand flat on the table while balling his right, also on the table, into a fist.  Thats a signal for very evil.  you guys have a system worked out.  Left hand on table for evil, right hand for good, number of fingers outstreched indicating strength.

When ask about Alethia he opens his right hand, closes his left, and starts tapping his left thumb on the table.

The man says:  "Illusion?  I have no idea what you are talking about.  Clearly you are overly suspicious."

No one senses that he is lying.  Its possible that true seeing is instead picking up something about his true nature, rather than his true form.  

Meanwhile...

[OOC, The company has some extra horses that can be used while on duty, so Dyria can be using one]

'Peregion says "Come, let us go at once."

[What formation?  Any precautions?  You will be going the quickest route, which is along the cliffride down to the docks.]


----------



## Falkus (Jul 4, 2005)

Dyria will try to stay as close to Peregion as possible, while continually watching for people following them or possible ambushes.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Another pair of cats, one slight and grey, one shaggy and of no one colour in particular, have emerged from who-knows-where, and are amusing themselves by rubbing against Alethia's shins, purring loudly.
> 
> None of the cats appear to have any interest in approaching the Mulhorandi...
> 
> ...




"If I go with you, you can keep an eye on me and I can prove myself at the same time." she said mildly. "I dislike sitting around doing nothing while innocents are being killed." she smiled at the cats, bending down and scratching one behind the ears, almost absently.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I guess you used the earlier version of my post.  I had forgotten the mounts actions and edited them in.  You  are currently held by the mount.




[OCC: No sweat, I'll just re-do Murdoch's action. By the way, did the arked eldrich blast miss the mount?]

Murdoch will call upon his latent power to blast the mount with an eldrich blast
[OCC: use of quicken SLA: eldrich blast, +14 hit, 6d6+1 damage]

He will then invoke his regular vitriolic eldrich blast onto the mount again [if it's still alive], AND make it arch to its rider

[OCC:  +13 hit (+14 if within 30ft), Damage: 8d6 +1 (if closer than 30 ft) + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage) + same for second target]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The man says: "Illusion? I have no idea what you are talking about. Clearly you are overly suspicious."




The corner of Fin's mouth quirks in a crooked half-smile.

"In my experience, there's no such thing."



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> "If I go with you, you can keep an eye on me and I can prove myself at the same time." she said mildly. "I dislike sitting around doing nothing while innocents are being killed." she smiled at the cats, bending down and scratching one behind the ears, almost absently.




Fin flicks one last look at Sir Timrin, seated at the table, then gives a short nod.

"Sure, why not?" he agrees mildly.  "Arundel - if you could make my apologies to Hannah?  I won't be joining her tonight.  Catch up as soon as you can."

"You got it, boss," the lanky priest replies, and with a nod for Sir Timrin and a smile for Crimson, he makes his way into the crowd of revellers.

"All right," Fin finishes, squaring up to Goran once more.  "Lead the way, sir."

_OOC: Arundel seeks out the nearest of Fin's network, and passes on the information about the encounter, with instructions to get word back to Hannah at the organisation's headquarters.  If there are any Big Guns about, she'll let them know what's happening, and dispatch messengers to any she knows the whereabouts of.

As soon as Arundel's let someone know, he'll head for [describes location at docks]. /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2005)

"My name is Alethia Sadiniel, cleric and ranger of Selune." she said, almost formally, giving him a half-bow, enough to show him honor and respect, but not enough to make him think she is subserviant. "I am glad to help those with honor in a good cause," she added with a quick grin. "Plus, I hear you pay well too."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "My name is Alethia Sadiniel, cleric and ranger of Selune." she said, almost formally, giving him a half-bow, enough to show him honor and respect, but not enough to make him think she is subserviant. "I am glad to help those with honor in a good cause," she added with a quick grin. "Plus, I hear you pay well too."




"Hmm," Fin replies abstractedly.  He looks in her direction, but seems not to be looking _at_ her; for a moment, he appears lost in thought, his eyebrows drawn down and his left thumb drumming absently on his thigh.

Just as the pause is about to become awkward, he gives his head a little shake, and actually _sees_ Alethia again.  "Fin Caisson," he identifies himself.  "Sir Timrin Goldmantle.  Crimson."

Fin extends a black-gloved hand; the Eye of Helm the Watcher is stitched in blue into the palm.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2005)

She grinned broadly, taking his hand in a firm grasp. "Pleasure to meet you. I look forward to working with you and your group." she looked at the glove with helm stitched prominently on the hand. "I've worked with Helm's people before and on the whole, I've had good experiences with them. I don't think we'll have a problem."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She grinned broadly, taking his hand in a firm grasp. "Pleasure to meet you. I look forward to working with you and your group." she looked at the glove with helm stitched prominently on the hand. "I've worked with Helm's people before and on the whole, I've had good experiences with them. I don't think we'll have a problem."




"... hmm," Fin replies.

_OOC: I can't say for certain, but I'd assume Tim would have something Helmy prominently displayed as well.  It's a paladinny sort-of thing to do...?   /OOC_


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 4, 2005)

Zephyr will stay close to Peregion as well, riding a horse.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Day 1, 730pm (Its fall, so its dark by now)

 Murdoch blasts the huge draconic beast twice, but is unable to kill it.  Again, it seems rather resistant to acid damage.  Kaarlo runs up and stabs the beast form behind, severely wounding it, but its still alive and seemingly intent on taking Murdock with it.  The blast pins Murdoch and stabs him with his stinger (18 dmg).     Meanwhile, the man pulls open the locked carriage door.  Aleena stands, unsteadily.  The side of her head is bleeding pretty badly.  She points to him and shouts BUNNY!, and green energy shoots from her fingers.  He calmly waves his hand, and when it touches him, the energy disperses.  He then turns his palm up, and blows across its surface.  Sparkling mites of dust fly at Aleena.  Her eyes close half way, and she slowly starts to fall over.  The man catches her as she falls, wrapping one arm around her neck and leaving the one the whip had come from free.

Too tired...other groups in the morning...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Day 1, 730pm (Its fall, so its dark by now)
> 
> Murdoch blasts the huge draconic beast twice, but is unable to kill it.  Again, it seems rather resistant to acid damage.  Kaarlo runs up and stabs the beast form behind, severely wounding it, but its still alive and seemingly intent on taking Murdock with it.  The blast pins Murdoch and stabs him with his stinger (18 dmg).     Meanwhile, the man pulls open the locked carriage door.  Aleena stands, unsteadily.  The side of her head is bleeding pretty badly.  She points to him and shouts BUNNY!, and green energy shoots from her fingers.  He calmly waves his hand, and when it touches him, the energy disperses.  He then turns his palm up, and blows across its surface.  Sparkling mites of dust fly at Aleena.  Her eyes close half way, and she slowly starts to fall over.  The man catches her as she falls, wrapping one arm around her neck and leaving the one the whip had come from free.
> 
> Too tired...other groups in the morning...




Murdoch will again blast the beast with a quickened SLA (non-vitriolic, just a regular eldrich blast). He will also blast it a second time, again, with the regular version. 

He will have his second blast arc to the stranger, again.

[OCC: Does Murdoch feel that something is interfeering with his eldrich blast arcking to the stranger?

[OCC: +13 hit (+14 if within 30ft), Damage: 8d6 +1 (if closer than 30 ft) + same for second target]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> [OCC: Does Murdoch feel that something is interfeering with his eldrich blast arcking to the stranger?




...me doing that at 4am.  Sorry about that.  29 dmg to the strange man.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ...me doing that at 4am.  Sorry about that.  29 dmg to the strange man.




[OCC: Cool, thanks. I was starting to worry. BTW, the first attack Murdoch did (to the stranger) should also have arcked to the mount. ]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Zephyr,  Dyria, and Shando stick close to Peregion as they ride through the city.  

Shando, moving the fastest, crashes into an invisible, unyielding wall of some sort  blocking off the street.  As he strikes it, it becomes visible for a moment, outlined in green, and it seems to go all the way across the street, starting and ending at building walls.  

Suddenly, ballista bolts streak from somewhere far in the distance behind you, and hit  Peregion.  It seems that there is a large, double ballista on a horse-drawn carriage far down the street behind you.   A small crew is reloading it, but it seems that they are mostly cranking a machine which lifts and moves the ammunition into place.   You recognize the weapon as a facilitated-load heavy double ballista, usually used as ship-to-ship or ship to shore artillery and powerful enough to rival the  cannons which have begun to see wide use beyond worshippers of Gond. 

The shafts burst, releasing large amounts of unholy alchemist's fire (think unholy water) onto him [(5d8bolt+6d6fire+3d6unholy)x2 = 109].  The flames and spears hurt him pretty badly, but he  remains on his horse.    The fire splashes on the rest of you as well (36dmg to Zephyr, 18 to Dyria, None to Shando (Evasion)].  Zephyr catches fire (1d6/round).  Various civilians on the street start  panicking and running every which way.

Smoke billows out of the two buildings flanking the street, combining with the smoke from  the fire to severely hamper visibility.  Through the smoke you can see several warriors appear, wearing dark clothes but unarmed, and they attack [Partial Charge action from inside the buildings on the surprise round].  There are probably a half dozen men.  

You get a glimpse at your attacker's faces, and see bony ridges on their faces and fanged mouths.  Though they have the ferocity of animals, they fight like men, and well-trained ones at that, combining their superhuman strength and speed with sound  unarmed fighting techniques.   

One of them strikes Shando behind the legs, tripping him, then stomps on his back.  Another joins in and  kicks him in the head, stunning him [Partial Charge + Improved Trip+Free Attack+Stunning Fist (Save = Success), Partial Charge+Stunning Fist, Save = Fail  36dmg].   Fast and strong as they are, however, they are unable to pound through Zephyr's and Dyria's magical shields and armor.

Meanwhile, bolts of magical energy rain down from somewhere on a roof of a building. All ten bolts  strike Peregion (50dmg).  He's starting to looks pretty badly hurt.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> [OCC: Cool, thanks. I was starting to worry. BTW, the first attack Murdoch did (to the stranger) should also have arcked to the mount. ]




It did, but it did little dmg.  As I keep saying, the mount has significant acid resistance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Murdoch blasts them again, this time  blasting a mortal wound through the beast, which falls to the ground.    The blast arcs to the strange man, blasting a hole in his back and causing him to stumble.  The strange man raises his hand again, a rune appearing over his finger.  Just as with his healing magic, the rune spins and dissolves, but this time the wave it creates causes he and Aleena to disappear.  You think they teleported.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Meanwhile, Arundel sees the smoke about 150 feet up ahead.  The others are not that far behind.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Arundel sees the smoke about 150 feet up ahead.  The others are not that far behind.




Arundel breaks into a run, more concerned as the screams of the panicking townsfolk reach his ears.

_OOC: Was this before or after he delivered his message?

No reaction from the others until you confirm they become aware of something, right...? /OOC _


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Arundel breaks into a run, more concerned as the screams of the panicking townsfolk reach his ears.
> 
> _OOC: Was this before or after he delivered his message?
> 
> No reaction from the others until you confirm they become aware of something, right...? /OOC _




Before, the others are not far behind, however, as it turned out that they all were taking the same basic route using the cliffride to get to the southern part of the city and the docks. The others are two rounds behind.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Before, the others are not far behind, however.




_Okay - just let me know how much of the situation Arundel can grasp as he gets closer._


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2005)

Arundel gets to the cliffride at a point on the street just behind the battle.  But in front of the ballista far down the street.  He sees smoke and fire and fighting sillouettes.

Just so we are clear on the timeline...

Those in combat right now need to post first.  Simultaneous to their actions, Aunundel moves as well.  The rest can now see the smoke too, but cannot be there this round.After this round, they will be where Arundel is now.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2005)

ooc
Where is the first group?


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 5, 2005)

Grimacing in pain, Zephyr will move next to Peregion and cast Heal on him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 5, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Where is the first group?




A couple miles south.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The rest can now see the smoke too...




Fin stops in mid-stride, looking off to where the smoke rises above the city in the distance.

"Trouble," he states, simply.

He turns to quickly study both Alethia and Goran.

"Do either of you know anything about that?" he asks, a hint of steel in his otherwise-mild tone.



> After this round, they will be where Arundel is now.




_OOC: Even taking into account that Fin moves over twice as fast as Arundel when he needs to? /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2005)

"No," Alethia states her eyes on the smoke. "What do you want me to do?" she asks tensely, knowing that if she just goes willy-nilly into the conflict, she'll cause more trouble than aid. She is visibly on a thin wire now, training warring with the need to help.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 5, 2005)

Dyria smoothly dismounted from her horse, drawing her whip dagger at the same time. She fought better on foot. "Thalar," she murmured, as she landed on the ground. The word was the command phrase for her whip dagger, as she landed, random bolts of electricity started flashing between the barbs on the whip.

With a sharp crack, she snapped the whip at the enemies which surrounded her, aiming to knock the feet out from underneath them.

[OOC: Trying to trip four opponents, starting with the ones next to her, then the ones next to Shando. Using crack of fate. +21/+21/+16/+11 on melee touch attacks to trip, +10 on opposed strength check for trip, extra attack if succesful dealing 1d6+13+1d6 electricity. Threatens critical on 17-20.]


----------



## frostrune (Jul 5, 2005)

*Sir Timrin finally wakes up*

In response to Fin's question...

"No idea.  But I think we need to find out."

Timrin immediately brings down the glamer on his armor - reverting his seemingly innocuous party attire to shining full plate with Helm's symbol prominently displayed on the breast.  He also reaches into his backpack and impossibly pulls his great sword and shield in one smooth practiced motion.

Forgotten for the moment are the strange Mulhorandi.  His silver eyes clearly focused on the smoke and screams ahead.

[sblock] I think I can do this in one combat round - drop the glamer (free action), retrieve sword and shield from Heward's Handy Haversack (move action x 2).  Sir Timrin is prepared to move toward the disturbance with the others.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2005)

ooc:
Alethia is wearing her armour underneath her clothing. 

IC
Alethia smirks at the bit of show and simply keeps a hand on her mace, wishing that she had the foresight to bring her bow to the party as well. "Well, let's go." she said, the need to help finally outweighing her training. Her body begins to glow with a bright, silvery light, almost as if it were welling up from deep within her. She moves towards the doors, heading for the smoke and distant screams.

OOC #2:
Casting protection from evil, racial spell from celestial bloodline feat. 12th level.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 5, 2005)

I probably wont be able to adjudicate all this till tonight EST.  One note, BTW, Dyria and Zephyrs horses would have been killed by the flames, so they don't need to take an action to dismount.  Dyria can take a full attack by whatever method she wants .


----------



## Falkus (Jul 5, 2005)

Post edited


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:24 HPs: 66 PPs: 174*

Crimson followed the others, staying toward the back of the group.  Her eyes darted to and fro, noting Arundel and his call of trouble.



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Do either of you know anything about that?"



“I don’t have anything either, boss,”  Crimson replied.  “Though it would be easier to run up and investigate than for me to view that area at this point.”

Crimson concentrated and manifested a power, her eyes glowing an alarming red for a moment before fading.  She ran after the others, manifesting powers along the way.

OOC: Manifest _Energy Adaption_ (duration 130 min, resistance 30 to all energy).  Current powers active: Inertial Armor (+10 armor, invisible, 13 hrs), tongues, darkvision, true seeing (13 min), and energy adaption.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch blasts them again, this time  blasting a mortal wound through the beast, which falls to the ground.    The blast arcs to the strange man, blasting a hole in his back and causing him to stumble.  The strange man raises his hand again, a rune appearing over his finger.  Just as with his healing magic, the rune spins and dissolves, but this time the wave it creates causes he and Aleena to disappear.  You think they teleported.





With a dead beast at his feet and a missing charge, all Kaarlo can do his kick the dead beast and curse and shout expletives of anger.  Than he checks on Murdoch and looks around the ambush site for any clues.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry I didn't reply sooner, but as is usual with me, my 36 hour shift was a real bear. I had to get some sleep first.  Darn, I just saw the fighting prone feat in the Complete Warrior.  Guess I could really use it now. Mobility is on my build for 15th.      Assuming Shando isn't  stunned:

Attempting to discern their technique (in other words DM are they using some sort of established martial arts technique or are they just really good, strong brawlers? Fighters with Unarmed feat etc..), Shando begins concetrating his defensive efforts on the assailant to his left (Dodge feat +1 AC for a total AC of 21). Leaping nimbly to his feet (here come the AOOs!   :\ ) he turns and fires off a punch at the assailant on the left (+9).

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 6, 2005)

Alethia will move at speed towards the smoke and screams, keeping an eye out for ambushes. When she sees an opportunity, she will attack whatever Fin and her new associates indicate are the bad-guys.

+3 Heavy Mace of Disruption. 1d8 + 3 against normal creatures. Any undead creature struck in combat must succeed on a DC 14 Will save or be destroyed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2005)

Zephyr moves to heal Peregion, but is struck by a hail of energy missiles much like those that just struck Peregion (59dmg + took 36 = 88-95, hp = -7).  Zephyr goes down, but in drawing fire prevents the mage form finishing off Peregion.  

One of the attackers grappled Shando, but is unable to get a firm hold.  The other one continues to kick him on the ground (27dmg).

Dyria is attacked by the two already on her, and one of them punches her hard in the face (16dmg)and she blacks out (trip=success +stunned 1 round...rolled a one on the save).

The two that had been attacking Zephyr pull Peregion off his horse and one of them grapples him. Peregion manages to activate some sort of item which heals him.

Now everyone is here, and Arundel gets an extra action since he hasnt gone this round.  Time to save your friends.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> One of the attackers grappled Shando, but is unable to get a firm hold.  The other one continues to kick him on the ground (27dmg).




Just to calrify, I was stunned when I was attacked this time correct?  Just a little hard for me to tell in this kind of format.  Once that is answered, I can give you an idea of my actions.  Also, since this is PBP, its hard to tell what the exact order of things is in the round.  At the table we would know when we go in relation to each other and the NPCs.  Would it be possible and hopefully not to detrimental to the story to at least post what the initiative order is?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, you got stunned last round.

From now on, I will post initiative orders.

Init Order (Including new entrants), with condition notes:

Ballista Crew       22    (Still Reloading, probably too many friendlies to fire into melee)
Fin                     21
Timrin                20
Crimson              19
Enemy Mage        17
Zephyr	             17    (Dying @ -7)
Enemy Fighters    16
Dyria                 14    (Prone, Stunned)
Arundel              13
Alethia                8
Shando               4     (Prone, Grappled)
Peregion	        4     (Prone, Grappled)

try to post a couple rounds worth of actions


----------



## Falkus (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC: Never mind


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yes, you got stunned last round.




OOC:  Thank you for that info.  Now, we were coming down a street when we hit the barrier.  How far back along the road is clear (meaning before a turn, hill or roadblock blocks our vision)?  

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Now everyone is here, and Arundel gets an extra action since he hasnt gone this round.  Time to save your friends.




Does Arundel notice whether the smoke cuts off sharply in a plane where the green barrier Shando hit was?

Is this a reasonable sketch of the situation?


```
[color="#DDDDDD"]###############################################
-----------------------------------------------
....................[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"]..........[/color]................
........[color=Red]C[/color]...........[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"]..........[/color]..........[color=Wheat]BB[/color]....
....................[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=DarkRed]ww[/color].......[/color]...........[color=Wheat]BB[/color]....
...[color=yellow]mm[/color]....[color=White]A[/color]..........[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=LemonChiffon]S[/color].......[/color]..................
....[color=yellow]G[/color]...........[color=DarkOliveGreen]A[/color]...[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=Plum]P[/color][color=DarkRed]w[/color].......[/color].................
...[color=yellow]mm[/color]..[color=SlateGray]F[/color]............[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=DarkRed]w[/color].[color=RoyalBlue]D[/color]......[/color].................
.........[color=DeepSkyBlue]T[/color]..........[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=PaleTurquoise]Z[/color][color=DarkRed]ww[/color].......[/color]................
..........[color=SlateGray]cc[/color]........[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"]..........[/color]................
----------[color=SlateGray]cc[/color]-----------------------------------
##############################[color=DarkRed]s[/color]################[/color]

[u][b]Key:[/b][/u]
[color="#DDDDDD"]##[/color] : Rooftop              [color=Red]C[/color] : Crimson
[color="#DDDDDD"]--[/color] : Building walls       [color=DarkOliveGreen]A[/color] : Arundel
[color="#DDDDDD"]..[/color] : Street               [color=White]A[/color] : Aletia
[color="#333333"]..[/color] : Smokey street        [color=SlateGray]F[/color] : Fin
[color=Wheat]BB[/color] : Ballista             [color=DeepSkyBlue]T[/color] : Sir Timrin
 [color=lime]|[/color] : Invisible wall       [color=PaleTurquoise]Z[/color] : Zephyr
 [color=DarkRed]w[/color] : Enemy warrior        [color=LemonChiffon]S[/color] : Shando
 [color=DarkRed]s[/color] : Enemy spellcaster?   [color=RoyalBlue]D[/color] : Dyria
 [color=yellow]G[/color] : Goran               [color=SlateGray]cc[/color] : Cats
 [color=yellow]m[/color] : Mulhorandi           [color=Plum]P[/color] : Peregion
```


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC:  Point of order DM:  When you first were speaking of us taking on the job of guarding Piergeron, you said we were part of the security detail, beefing things up as it were.  Am I wrong is this?  If not, where are the rest of his detail?  Sorry, the thought just occured to me.

Torqumada


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC:  Let me be the first to say Hype, What the heck is that?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Does Arundel notice whether the smoke cuts off sharply in a plane where the green barrier Shando hit was?
> 
> Is this a reasonable sketch of the situation?
> 
> ...





Your situation is a little better than that.  You are on the same side of the Wall of Force as everything else.  The ballista and its crew are about 200 feet back from the wall, along the relatively straight road.  You guys entered on a street that intersects with the road a about 40 ft behind the nearest combatant.  Goran and his group are laying low on that side street.

P.S.Thats awesome.  I really wish I knew how to make something like that


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Point of order DM:  When you first were speaking of us taking on the job of guarding Piergeron, you said we were part of the security detail, beefing things up as it were.  Am I wrong is this?  If not, where are the rest of his detail?  Sorry, the thought just occured to me.
> 
> Torqumada





You were his visible detail that went with him tonight.  there were other folks at the party, but there wasnt time to get them all to come with, and it would blow covers.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 6, 2005)

More like this?


```
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTU
[color="#DDDDDD"] 1 ###############################################
 2 -----------------------------------------------
 3 ..[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"]..........[/color]..................................
 4 ..[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"]..........[/color]..............................[color=Wheat]BB[/color]..
 5 ..[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=DarkRed]ww[/color].......[/color]...............................[color=Wheat]BB[/color]..
 6 ..[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=LemonChiffon]S[/color].......[/color]....................................
 7 ..[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=Plum]P[/color][color=DarkRed]w[/color].......[/color][color=DarkOliveGreen]A[/color][color=SlateGray]F[/color].................................
 8 ..[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=DarkRed]w[/color].[color=RoyalBlue]D[/color]......[/color]..[color=Red]C[/color]................................
 9 ..[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"][color=PaleTurquoise]Z[/color][color=DarkRed]ww[/color].......[/color][color=DeepSkyBlue]T[/color].................................
10 ..[color=lime]|[/color][color="#333333"]........[/color][color=SlateGray]cc[/color][color=White]A[/color].................................
11 -----------[color=SlateGray]cc[/color]......----------------------------
12 #########[color=DarkRed]s[/color]###......############################
13 #############......############################
14 #############.[color=yellow]mGm[/color]..############################
15 #############.[color=yellow]m.m[/color]..############################[/color]

[u][b]Key:[/b][/u] 
[color="#DDDDDD"]##[/color] : Rooftop              [color=Red]C[/color] : Crimson           
[color="#DDDDDD"]--[/color] : Building walls       [color=DarkOliveGreen]A[/color] : Arundel
[color="#DDDDDD"]..[/color] : Street               [color=White]A[/color] : Aletia          
[color="#333333"]..[/color] : Smokey street        [color=SlateGray]F[/color] : Fin         
[color=Wheat]BB[/color] : Ballista             [color=DeepSkyBlue]T[/color] : Sir Timrin    
 [color=lime]|[/color] : Invisible wall       [color=PaleTurquoise]Z[/color] : Zephyr       
 [color=DarkRed]w[/color] : Enemy warrior        [color=LemonChiffon]S[/color] : Shando     
 [color=DarkRed]s[/color] : Enemy spellcaster?   [color=RoyalBlue]D[/color] : Dyria         
 [color=yellow]G[/color] : Goran               [color=SlateGray]cc[/color] : Cats           
 [color=yellow]m[/color] : Mulhorandi           [color=Plum]P[/color] : Peregion
```


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Now everyone is here, and Arundel gets an extra action since he hasnt gone this round.  Time to save your friends.




Arundel touches his organisation insignia, calling out a quick prayer to Waukeen.

_OOC: Casting Insignia of Healing, to affect everyone bearing the organisation pin - I hope Shando, Dyria, and Zephyr remembered to wear theirs today!  +6 from Augment Healing - total 1d8+16. /OOC_

As the others appear from the side street, he points up to the rooftop where the energy missiles appeared from.

"Mage!" he calls to Fin, and wheels on the spot to drop a Flame Strike on the alchemist's-fire-laden ballista crew.

As dozens and dozens of cats come boiling out of nooks and crannies, Fin points them up to the indicated rooftop.  "Hunt, children!" he orders.

_Revised:_
The cats dispatched on their mission, Fin begins a casting of his own.

_OOC: One round spell - dropping Sunbeam for a Summon Nature's Ally VII to summon 1d3 Augmented Huge Earth Elementals.  If he actually manages to get the spell off, I'll get you a stat block  _


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You were his visible detail that went with him tonight.  there were other folks at the party, but there wasnt time to get them all to come with, and it would blow covers.




OOC:  Okeydokey.

Concentrating through the pain of the combat, Shando wills himself to slip between here and there, placing himself about 10 feet behind the line currently composed of Arundel, Crimson, Fin etc.. (Abundent Step, Supernatural ability that doesn't provoke an AOO)

Hawkeye


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:36 HPs: 66 PPs: 148*

_(First round)_Arriving onto the scene Crimson did not seem surprised by the action ongoing.  As she approached, Crimson manifested _Defensive Precognition_ and _Force Screen_ in rapid succession. 

_(second round)_Suitably protected, Crimson looked around to see where she could do the most good. If she can see the attackers on her allies, she will manifest Energy Missile (cold) on up to 5 targets within 15’ of each other. (Empowered, expending focus, (11d6*1.5) +11 cold, save fort DC 25. 

OOC: Manifest _Defensive Precognition_ (duration 13 min, +5 insight bonus to AC and Saves) and _Force Screen_ (duration 13 min, +7 shield bonus to AC).  Current powers active: Inertial Armor (+10 armor, invisible, 13 hrs), tongues, darkvision, true seeing (13 min), energy adaption (dur 130 min, resist 30 to all energy), and Defensive Precogition and Force Screen.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 6, 2005)

Round 1

Timrin halts in mid-stride when he recognizes the combatants... "By the Watcher, That's Lord Peregion and our detail!!"

With a bellow of rage he charges the nearest evil warrior (the one by Zephyr preferably), "FEAR THE WRATH OF THE LORD PROTECTOR!!!!"

[sblock] Sir Timrin is charging (+2 to hit, AC now 27) he will also use a Smite Evil (+5 to hit, +12 damage, Use Power attack 2, and convert one of his turning attempts to a +5 damage bonus via Divine Might.  His attack modifiers should now be +24 to hit, 2d6+10+4+12+5+2d6 holy - assuming they are evil of course  [/sblock]

Round 2+

From here on out Sir Timrin will hack and cleave as many enemies as he can reach until they or he hits the turf.  He will primarily focus his attacks on one foe until he falls before moving on to the next.  He will move to aid those hardest beset, clearing the way for Fin and Arundel to get to the injured.

[sblock] Timrin will make liberal use of his Divine Might feat (burn one turn attempt to add +5 damage to all attacks that round) and Smite Evil (on the first attack on each of the next 2 rounds, +5 to hit, +12 damage).  He also has the Cleave feat, a Holy cold iron weapon, and a missle attraction shield should it become important.  His AC will revert to 29/30 vs incoming missles. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jul 6, 2005)

Alethia runs to help Peregion, dodging the other enemies, using her mace to wack the guy pinning Peregion to the ground and then proceeds to make damnably sure that his lordship's back is covered, figuring that he's the main target.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 7, 2005)

Arundel warns the rest of you of the mage, then  calls down holy fire onto the ballista crew.  The alchemists' fire in the ammunition explodes, greatly magniffying the blast.  Two crewmen seem to be vaporized, while two others are thrown away from the cart and land burning on the ground.


Activating the company insignia, he heals everyone of 23 dmg.  Zephyr wakes up, now at 16hp.  He isn't sure if the enemy warriors notice.


Fin's cats swarm up the walls of the building and  jump on the mage, hampering his spellcasting through dozens of scratches and bites.  You notice that after the first few times they stop biting and only claw.  He must taste especially bad. (12dmg to the mage).

Fin starts casting a spell, and the earth around him begins to quake slightly.

Sir Timrin charges at the evil warrior and slices through his chest (46dmg-10dr = 36).  Another hit like that should kill him. Timrin notices unusual resistance as the blade starts to penetrate the warrior's skin, and the warrior bleeds unusually.  The blood seems merely to fall out.  There is little pressure.

Crimson's eyes glow read and she blasts four of the warriors with freezing energy. [Base dmg 72 , 3 of 4 fail saves (the ones that makes it is the one Timrin hurt), - cold res15 = 57, 57, 57, 21].  They all are covered in ice and seem on the border of death, but while their bodies are ravaged, they seem to keep going with unhuman ferocity.

The warriors strike back.  The one that Sir Timrin attacks grabs him and wrestles with him, establishing a hold.  Another warrior leans over Dyria and punches her repeatedly in the face, trying to make sure she doesn't get up (46 dmg).  Despite the pounding she's taking, she wakes up anyway, grabs her whip dagger, and whips it around his neck.  She pulls, decapitating him.  The warrior 's body, then his head, crumbles to dust, leaving a shadow hanging in the air that dissipates a second after the dust falls to the ground.

Alethia runs up to the warrior pinning Peregion and smashes his skull with her Mace of Disruption.  A bolt of energy from the mace enters the warrior and he too bursts into dust and shadow.  The energy is a telltale sign that the Mace has struck an undead creature.

(Zephyr and Arundel still get an action this round)

Shando disappears from his attacker's grasp, and appears elsewhere.

Peregion,  freed from having to wrestle with the warriors, steps into combat against the two standing near him.  With two strokes of his Holy Avenger, he beheads and dusts two remaining warriors.  All that remain now are the two where Shando had been and the mage.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 7, 2005)

I just noticed that I did Crimson's second moves first.  Should I redo it, or, considering that things are going well so far, just leave it?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 7, 2005)

"I'm going for the mage, someone deal with that bloody giant crossbow," Dyria shouted, as she rose to her feet, and started running towards the wall.

OOC: Dyria will rise from prone, and run towards the wall underneath the mage, and, on subsequent rounds, climbing it, using her masterwork whip and third hand ability to help her climb, until she gets within fifteen feet of him, whereupon she will use her whip dagger to try to disarm his spell component pouch. If the roof is fifteen feet or less from the ground, she'll forgo the climbing to just try to cut his spell component pouch loose.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Zephyr and Arundel still get an action this round)
> 
> Shando disappears from his attacker's grasp, and appears elsewhere.




Noting the monk's battered state, Arundel moves over to lay a hand on his shoulder.

"Feel better," he suggests.

_OOC: Heal on Shando. /OOC_



> The energy is a telltale sign that the Mace has struck an undead creature.




_OOC: Damn!  And me wasting a Sunbeam, too!  /OOC _


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 7, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I'm going for the mage, someone deal with that bloody giant crossbow," Dyria shouted, as she rose to her feet, and started running towards the wall.




_OOC: Oh, the crossbow's been dealt with, I think... /OOC _


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

OOC: that's fine.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 7, 2005)

"If only I had my bloody bow!" she snarls to herself, helping his lordship deal with the other two undead thugs.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 145*

Crimson paused for a moment to regain her breath and survey the area.  Concentrating for a moment, Crimson placed a viewing sensor ten feet about where the noise of the cats was coming from and had a look around.

OOC: Move action (recover focus Conc check DC 20 (+14 skill).  Manifest _Clairvoyant sense _ above enemy mage and have a look.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 7, 2005)

Once Fin's elemental(s) arrive, he'll snap a quick command in Terran - setting them to aid Peregion.

That accomplished, he takes off at his famous sprint, looping around behind Dyria.  With a single sharp utterance, he takes to the air, catching Dyria about the waist and boosting to hasten her ascent up the side of the building.

_OOC: Swift Fly, and let's see what we've got on the rooftop! /OOC _

Arundel hurries over to ensure Zephyr is okay, keeping one eye back up the street in case of enemy reinforcements.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 7, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Noting the monk's battered state, Arundel moves over to lay a hand on his shoulder.
> 
> "Feel better," he suggests.
> 
> _OOC: Heal on Shando. /OOC_




Shando nods his head in a wordless thanks, then moves to guard Piergeron, trying to flank the other undead warriors.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jul 7, 2005)

> OOC: Oh, the crossbow's been dealt with, I think... /OOC




OOC: Dyria's had her mind on other things over the course of the last twelve seconds.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 7, 2005)

OOC: Since I am Grappled please ignore my previous actions for round 2  Timrin instead will do the following....

Timrin recognizes the creature for what it is and a wide grin splits his handsome features.  He drops his greatsword and embraces the ravaged monstrosity in a test of strength.  "Embrace your final death!"

[sblock] Timrin does not resist the grapple and instead uses his Lay on Hands ability to pump enough positive energy into this thing to kill it (I have up 60 hp available).  Based on the damage he has taken already I should hope that would do it.

Once dead, he will attempt to pick up his sword as his move action.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 7, 2005)

Huge mounds of earth rise up form the ground, take humanoid shape, and move towards the battle on the ground.

Fin boosts Dyria as descirbed, and sees a man who looks much like the warriors below, with the same feral features.  He clearly has a spell component pouch, and on his chest he wears an insignia of a raised fist with a jackel head emblazoned on it and three semi-circle waves above the fist. Further observation will show that all the warriors wear this as well, but not until the smoke and the darkness on the street level clear. He is being attacked by a swarm of cats.  

Timrin, wrestling with on of the creatures, channels positive energy into it.  The creature throws its head back, screaming in pain, and then crumbles to dust and shadow like the others.  (15 dmg required)

Crimson casting clairvoyance doesn't garner any new information. Having adjusted to the swarming feline mass, the mage gets casting again.  Before Dyria can knock away his spell component pouch, he points in her direction with both hands and pelts her with bullets of force.   She is struck first by 5 small balls of force (29dmg), then a large one  (50dmg....128-18-16+23-46-29-50 = -8 )  knocks her out again [Wow...Dyria is well-made mechanically and you aren't doing anything dumb...its just a bad streak of luck here]. 

Fin and his cats are alone on the roof with the mage now.

A knife made of bone flies from near where the ballista is, grazing Peregion.  

Alethia, Peregion, and the elementals easily destroy the lone remaining warrior.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Having adjusted to the swarming feline mass, the mage gets casting again.




_OOC: Damned undead and their Fort immunity!  /OOC_



> Before Dyria can knock away his spell component pouch, he points in her direction with both hands and pelts her with bullets of force.   She is struck first by 5 small balls of force (29dmg), then a large one  (50dmg....128-18-16+23-46-29-50 = -8 )  knocks her out again...




_OOC: Well, she can have 130 back again  /OOC_

Fin catches Dyria once more, before she can slip off the roof.

"No lying down on the job, girl," he chastises her, pressing Helm's Eye to her temple.  "There's a villain to stop!"

_OOC: Heal spell on Dyria, when the opportunity allows.

The caster's still in the swarm, so the cats should get two swarm attacks this round via the Companion Multiattack property, right? /OOC_



> A knife made of bone flies from near where the ballista is, grazing Peregion.
> 
> Alethia, Peregion, and the elementals easily destroy the lone remaining warrior.




Arundel, watching back up the street, calls a warning.  "Foe behind!"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> A knife made of bone flies from near where the ballista is, grazing Peregion.




OOC:  That is one hell of a throw for 200 or so feet.    

Shando turns and runs towards the area the knife came from, looking for the assailant.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 7, 2005)

*Timrin Rounds 3 & 4*

After recovering his sword, Timrin shouts to the others nearby (Crimson, Zephyr, Alethia, and Arundel) as he moves to a point between Peregion (5' in front) and the unseen assailant near the wagon.

"It will take me forever to reach that wagon or the rooftop.  I will stay and protect his Lordship.  By spell or steel, you help the others."

As the others move off he speaks over his shoulder to Peregion, "Your Lordship, I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle of the Hidden Shield.  I know you are more than capable of carrying this fight, however I humbly suggest a retreat into one of these buildings to prevent further targeting by the enemy mages."

If Peregion is willing Timirin will scan the nearest building with Detect Evil before leading his Lordship inside.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 145*

Crimson looked to the various threats . . . nothing was attacking her so she looked to attack others.  Using her psionic darkvision, Crimson searched for the assailant near the ballista and to see the enemy mage.  She moved into the street as she did so.

The first one she spotted would receive a blast of energy.

OOC: Using her Darkvision and a spot of +28, move to street and look for either target.  If within 60' Energy ray, Fire (no save), if within 230' Energy Missile, (fire for bone knifer, cold for mage) [Empowered, expending focus, (11d6*1.5) +11 cold, save reflex(fire) or fort(cold) DC 25]


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 7, 2005)

Zephyr will stay low, and cast heal on himself.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 7, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  That is one hell of a throw for 200 or so feet.




_OOC: Likely a spell rather than an actual thrown dagger. /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 7, 2005)

She nods to the noble. "Alethia Sadiniel priestess and ranger of Selune," she says. "Here, wait a second, this may give you some added protection, at least for a while."

She concentrates, placing a hand on the noble. Her body brightens with a silvery light that  seeps into the man as she calls on her own ancestry to protect an innocent. The light may give Sir Timrin a clue that he's working with a fellow Aasimar, despite the fact that she is wearing a ring of mind-shielding. She is staying behind to help Timrin protect his lordship. 

OOC:
Casting protection from evil racial spell, caster level equals total character levels. Second time.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

*#3 Kidnapped Princess.*

After searching the area for any sort of clues to who his successfull assaliant was, he looks and serches the assailent's dead mount for anything.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> After searching the area for any sort of clues to who his successfull assaliant was, he looks and serches the assailent's dead mount for anything.




Murdoch also searches. Can he identify any symbols on the creature? Does he know what kind of creature it is?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

In a pissed off voice, "Murdoch, who should announce the bad news, you or I?  Not only that, I wonder if there is some sort of leak somewhere?  This assaliant knew when we would be arriving here and how many there where of us.  I do not like being set up, and I think we where."


----------



## Falkus (Jul 8, 2005)

"I'm beginning to feel like a punching bag," Dyria muttered, after she was healed. Holding her whip dagger, she advanced on the mage, and tried to cut his spell component pouch loose. "Let's see if we can take this one alive," she added, as her whip cracked through the air. "And get him to answer some questions."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 8, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Let's see if we can take this one alive," she added, as her whip cracked through the air. "And get him to answer some questions."




"Alive?" Fin repeats, spreading out to the side to put more than fifteen feet between himself and Dyria.  "I have a feeling we're _far_ too late for that."

_OOC: Can we get a quick description of the roof?  Sloped or flat, wood, tile, thatch, stone? /OOC_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 9, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> In a pissed off voice, "Murdoch, who should announce the bad news, you or I?  Not only that, I wonder if there is some sort of leak somewhere?  This assaliant knew when we would be arriving here and how many there where of us.  I do not like being set up, and I think we where."




"You're right. If we were set up, I wonder if the other were too. In any case, we both should announce the bad news. Lets head back to tell her father"


----------



## frostrune (Jul 9, 2005)

> She is staying behind to help Timrin protect his lordship.




Sir Timrin seems a bit exasperated but keeps his focus on detecting evil...

"Girl, members of this troop know when to take orders.  Your heart is in the right place but your arse is not.  Shando may need help up near the wagon, especially if there are more undead."

"Zephyr is here and he's as slow as I am.  You're the only one fast enough to get there in time to be of any use.  Do me a favor and GO!"


OOC: Nothing personal kirinke.  Timrin is ex-military and this seemed very in-character.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 9, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch also searches. Can he identify any symbols on the creature? Does he know what kind of creature it is?




The creature looks somewhat like an extra-draconic wyvern, but you;d need to show it to an expert on such things to know more.  You find that it is branded with a black, butterfly-shaped mark with twisted horns instead of antenna and clawed arms and legs.  Gaps in the brand on the creature's red skin create the image of red eyes.  Murdoch recognizes this to be the brand of the Unseelie Court, the extraplaner haven for evil Fey located on one of the infinite layers of the Abyss.

Later examination by those in the company more knowledgeable about such things will reveal that the creature is an Abyssal Drake.  Abyssal Drakes are crossbreeds containing wyvern, red dragon, and demon blood, designed to be used as steeds by powerful demons.   They proved too unruly and the program was abandoned, but enough escaped into the wild to eventually become rather common.  Whomever does use them as a steed must have some special way to break their will.  Perhaps powerful enchantment magic or granted powers of certain clerics t control certain types of creatures could work.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Abyssal Drakes are crossbreeds containing wyvern, red dragon, and demon blood, designed to be used as steeds by powerful demons.




_OOC: Not a balor, huh?   /OOC_


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 10, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Not a balor, huh?   /OOC_




OOC:  Well when he was describing the kidnapper as having wrinkled butterfly wings, I kind of thought that discouraged the idea of a balor.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2005)

Alethia grins at Timrin and goes help Shando and the others deal with the enemy. You get the impression that she tends to not waste any effort or words when fighting.

(none offense taken, Alethia isn't exactly used to working in a large group.  )


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2005)

Hyp: The roof is made of stone.  All buildings this close to the ocean are required by law to be especially resistant to winds.

Crimson blasts the mage with a bolt  of cold, and the cats continue to swarm over him, although their attacks seem not that useful (DR likely).  However, they are still annoying enough to keep him from casting this round (I am waiving the fort immunity for this and allowing a will save instead for undead.  Undead should be distractable.)

Dyria awakens to the sound of Fin's voice, regains her balance, and stands on her own.  After some banter with Fin, she gets back to the task at hand, and cracks her whip dagger into the mage's spell component pouch, squewering it and bringing it back to her other hand.

Zephyr heal himself, Shando and Alethia runa towards where the knife probably came from, Crimson cant see anyone there even with psionic darkvision, and Timrin and Alethia bicker after Alethia casts her spells.

Peregion interrupts them to answer Timrin's previous question:  "These buildings are little safer than the street.  They are using them as sniping positions and it seems that the warriors would have had to have hid in or right next to the  buildings.  For all we know, they have a backup team ready to ambush us as soon as we get inside.  Lets go take that side street you came in on and destroy anything that gets in the way.

Arriving near the ballista, Shando and Alethia do not see anyone.  Some of the alchemists fire is still burning on the ballista, but the device itself seems to be built with its volatile ammunition in mind, and thus seems not to be flammable.  It might even be able to be repaired.  

They notice a couple piles of dust and equipment in the shadows.  Clothes, a few magical items like a ring and an amulet, gloves.  They each have only a single weapon:  a short wooden spike which tapers into two flat wing-like surfaces and two much smaller ones perpendicular to the main ones, all carved from a single piece of wood.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Arriving near the ballista, Shando does not see anyone.  Some of the alchemists fire is still burning on the ballista, but the device itself seems to be built with its volatile ammunition in mind, and thus seems not to be flammable.  It might even be able to be repaired.
> 
> He notices a couple piles of dust and equipment in the shadows.  Clothes, a few magical items like a ring and an amulet, gloves.  They each have only a single weapon:  a short wooden spike which tapers into two flat wing-like surfaces and two much smaller ones perpendicular to the main ones, all carved from a single piece of wood.




Shando steps around the items carefully.  Given the nature of their foes, he feels its prudent to assume that some of the items could be trapped in some manner.  He glances around, looking for a spare piece of wood, or even a shield that may have been discarded in the panic and begins to scooping items up onto the wood or shield, gathering them together for future divinations in the hopes that something of their foes may be learned.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Not a balor, huh?   /OOC_





You may find something very similar to this guy in the MM, but you're not even close to the right track


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2005)

ooc: probably some sort of nasty fey thing.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> However, they are still annoying enough to keep him from casting this round (I am waiving the fort immunity for this and allowing a will save instead for undead.  Undead should be distractable.)




_OOC: Sweet - thanks  /OOC_



> Peregion interrupts them to answer Timrin's previous question:  "These buildings are little safer than the street.  They are using them as sniping positions and it seems that the warriors would have had to have hid in or right next to the  buildings.  For all we know, they have a backup team ready to ambush us as soon as we get inside.  Lets go take that side street you came in on and destroy anything that gets in the way.




"They're undead," Arundel puts in.  "Sir Timrin could sense any in the buildings..."

"... speaking of which," he adds more softly, as he probes some of the dust piles with a dagger for any clues left behind, "watch the guys in fancy dress over there.  There's something 'off' about them."

_OOC: Peregion is a paladin as well, isn't he? /OOC_



> Some of the alchemists fire is still burning on the ballista, but the device itself seems to be built with its volatile ammunition in mind, and thus seems not to be flammable.  It might even be able to be repaired.




_OOC: Dibs!   /OOC_

Up on the roof, Fin nods a well-done to Dyria.  "Now take him down, girl."  To the caster, he speaks a little louder.  "I recommend you surrender, sir."

_OOC: Readied action to counterspell, probably using Dispel Magic, should he try to cast. /OOC_


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2005)

> "These buildings are little safer than the street. They are using them as sniping positions and it seems that the warriors would have had to have hid in or right next to the buildings. For all we know, they have a backup team ready to ambush us as soon as we get inside. Lets go take that side street you came in on and destroy anything that gets in the way.




"Arundel is right.  That side street may not be safer Sir.  There are five powerfully evil Mulhorandi over there.  They sought us out selling knowledge but their true motives may be less than pure.  I still suggest the building, but I'll do as you command."

OOC:  Am I picking up anything in the nearest building with my Detect Evil?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2005)

"Sir Timrin could sense any in the buildings..."

No.

"watch the guys in fancy dress over there.  There's something 'off' about them."

_OOC: Peregion is a paladin as well, isn't he? /OOC_

Yes he is.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Arundel is right.  That side street may not be safer Sir.  There are five powerfully evil Mulhorandi over there.  They sought us out selling knowledge but their true motives may be less than pure.  I still suggest the building, but I'll do as you command."
> 
> OOC:  Am I picking up anything in the nearest building with my Detect Evil?





Nothing detected.

Peregion whispers to Timrin:  Let us travel a block or two, then I have something for an emergency to throw them off.  I will use a potion to become invisible and gain the ability to fly for a short time.  They will neither see nor hear me, and will be looking for a well-armed group.   I must get to the naval leaders as soon as possible.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 10, 2005)

_OOC: Arundel find anything in the dust piles down this end? /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Arundel find anything in the dust piles down this end? /OOC_




The ones near the wall have similar equiptment, but they carry no weapons.  All six had fist-shaped amulets, rings with the same fist-jackel-waves sign that they had on their clothes, and black armbands.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The ones near the wall have similar equiptment, but they carry no weapons.  All six had fist-shaped amulets, rings with the same fist-jackel-waves sign that they had on their clothes, and black armbands.




_OOC: Okay - while Peregion and Timrin are in conference, Arundel will collect the items - and a few samples of the dust - into assorted pouches.

Did the clothes dust along with the bodies? /OOC_


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2005)

> Peregion whispers to Timrin: Let us travel a block or two, then I have something for an emergency to throw them off. I will use a potion to become invisible and gain the ability to fly for a short time. They will neither see nor hear me, and will be looking for a well-armed group. I must get to the naval leaders as soon as possible.




"As you wish Sir, though I will be unable to accompany you.  Follow me past the Mulhorandi at the least."

"Arundel, Zephyr - help me ensure our Mulhorandi hosts behave themselves."

He will then move purposely toward the side Street ready for trouble.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2005)

Alethia looks at the weapon and remembers the jackal-headed motif that the undead creatures favored. "Shando right?" she asks her new companion. "I think those undead attackers are probably servants of Annubis." she jerked her head in the direction of the Mulhorandi . "And the song and dance those faux Mulhorandi gave us rings false. Those particular gods do not take temple raiding lightly and the debts they call on transgressors last to the grave and beyond,"


----------



## Falkus (Jul 10, 2005)

Dyria readied her whip dagger, but didn't attack. Not yet. She would wait to see what the mage would do first.

OOC: If the mage attacks, casts a spell or does anything but surrender, Dyria will attack him with a full attack using crack of fate.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Okay - while Peregion and Timrin are in conference, Arundel will collect the items - and a few samples of the dust - into assorted pouches.
> 
> Did the clothes dust along with the bodies? /OOC_




No, they are also in the piles.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria readied her whip dagger, but didn't attack. Not yet. She would wait to see what the mage would do first.
> 
> OOC: If the mage attacks, casts a spell or does anything but surrender, Dyria will attack him with a full attack using crack of fate.




He seems to be starting to cast, triggering Dyria to strike.The first two blows bounce off the network of force fields the mage maintains around himself, but the third maages to wrap around his neck, beheading and dusting him as it is drawn back.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He seems to be starting to cast, triggering Dyria to strike.The first two blows bounce off the network of force fields the mage maintains around himself, but the third maages to wrap around his neck, beheading and dusting him as it is drawn back.




Fin shrugs.  "I didn't really think he would."

"Relax, children," he adds to the crowd of cats.  "Safe now."

With a quick glance down to make sure the situation below is under control, and to see if anything unusual is visible from this higher vantage point in the surrounding blocks, he too will give a quick poke through the remains, wrapping anything of interest in the mage's clothing, before climbing down from the rooftop.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin shrugs.  "I didn't really think he would."
> 
> "Relax, children," he adds to the crowd of cats.  "Safe now."
> 
> With a quick glance down to make sure the situation below is under control, and to see if anything unusual is visible from this higher vantage point in the surrounding blocks, he too will give a quick poke through the remains, wrapping anything of interest in the mage's clothing, before climbing down from the rooftop.




No one sees any sign of remaining enemies.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*

Crimson scanned the area, satisfied that everyone that had been identified had been handled.  She took a moment to regaing her focus, just in case another wave was on the way.  Afterward she inspected the invisible wall in the street . . . if it still existed.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

Kaarlo (and I assume Murdoch), starts to make that long silent walk back to her father.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 12, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looks at the weapon and remembers the jackal-headed motif that the undead creatures favored. "Shando right?" she asks her new companion. "I think those undead attackers are probably servants of Annubis." she jerked her head in the direction of the Mulhorandi . "And the song and dance those faux Mulhorandi gave us rings false. Those particular gods do not take temple raiding lightly and the debts they call on transgressors last to the grave and beyond,"




Shando looks over at the group warily, while carrying the assembled clues.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2005)

After turning the corner, Peregion pulls out a vial divided into two compartments, one with red liquid and another with blue liquid.  The stopper goes deep enough that they remain separate.  He uncorks it, drinks it, and begins to levitate, then fades away.

The Mulhorandi then say "That was an interesting interlude.  Now may we get on with it before its too late for you to put what you buy to use?"

The Wall of Force is gone.

Just then, Murdoch and Kaarlo come down the street.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 12, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The Mulhorandi then say "That was an interesting interlude.  Now may we get on with it before its too late for you to put what you buy to use?"




"Interlude?" Fin repeats acidly, from where he's climbed down the wall.  He holds up a jackal-head-and-fist symbol found on the mage, gesturing towards the jackal symbols that festoon the Mulhorandi.  "Friends of yours?"



> Just then, Murdoch and Kaarlo come down the street.




Arundel hurries to meet them, blanching as he sees evidence of a fight, and no Aleena.

"The girl?" he asks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Interlude?" Fin repeats acidly, from where he's climbed down the wall.  He holds up a jackal-head-and-fist symbol found on the mage, gesturing towards the jackal symbols that festoon the Mulhorandi.  "Friends of yours?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The "Mulhorandi" says "I've never seen them before.  This particular jackel insignia is nothing  like the ones on items we found in those ancient pyramids."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> After turning the corner, Peregion pulls out a vial divided into two compartments, one with red liquid and another with blue liquid.  The stopper goes deep enough that they remain separate.  He uncorks it, drinks it, and begins to levitate, then fades away.
> 
> The Mulhorandi then say "That was an interesting interlude.  Now may we get on with it before its too late for you to put what you buy to use?"
> 
> ...




Upon seeing Peregion and his compatriots, Kaarlo starts a slow jog to meet up with all of them.  Upon reaching them, Kaarlo starts to speak, "I am sorry, but we where over powered in an ambush.....(gives a recount of the battle and the mount)"


----------



## Falkus (Jul 12, 2005)

"Interlude? Interlude!" snapped Dyria, in a bad temper. "We are nearly killed, and you call it an interlude?"

"Who are these people, and can anyone give me a reason why I shouldn't do them some bodily harm?" she demanded.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 12, 2005)

> Upon seeing Peregion and his compatriots, Kaarlo starts a slow jog to meet up with all of them. Upon reaching them, Kaarlo starts to speak, "I am sorry, but we were over powered in an ambush.....(gives a recount of the battle and the mount)"




Timrin moves quickly to interupt and intercept Kaarlo and Murdoch.

"Not now Kaarlo," subtly inclining his head toward the Mulhorandi.  "We need to talk but this is not the place.  His Lordship is gone anyway."

"Are either of you two injured?"  

OOC: I can offer up 45 hp of healing via Lay on Hands if you need it.

As Timrin moves in closer he lowers his voice, "What has happened to Lady Aleena?  Is she alive?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

*Kaarlo*

Looks around, damn I have been cut. (23points)  But I wish I had more to show for my loss.  I do not know if Lady Aleena is alive or not.  I assume she is, or she would be dead.  I think we where set up.  This demon thing was no pushover.  He knew Murdoch and myself where the only guards.  Someone in our company or Peregion's told this demon.  I think the dead mount is proof enough that we where not patsies.  This night does not bode well for us."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 12, 2005)

To Kaarlo, his voice still pitched low...

" 'Tis a black night for the company but there is no blame to shoulder.  Shando, Dyria, and Zephyr were ambushed as well.  Lord Peregion nearly killed.  Only lucky and timely reinforcements turned the tide of this fight.  This was an assassination attempt and it was skillfully executed.  These Mulhorandi may know something of it but we have yet to discuss it."

"Now, hold still a bit."  Sir Timrin's Gauntleted hand glows a cool white as the tingle of healing magic flows into you.

OOC:  23 hp healed.  Still have 22 for Murdoch if he needs them.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank you for your hands.  but as to the shame, it will not go away.  I was entrusted and I failed.  That failure is why I know it may not be my fault, how did one individual act so dispicable.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2005)

Alethia looks at the Mulhorandi "Forgive us for doubting you, but all things considering, do you not think we have that right?" she waves her hand at the jackal headed motives. "Only fools or those too powerful to care would wear these symbols in the presence of a paladin and various clerics. And those too powerful to care, well." she shrugged.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 12, 2005)

Shando brings the assembled items back to the group. " There wasn't anything living or even animated by the time I made it too the ballista.  Either they escaped or died.  I was able to gather these items that they have appeared to drop. Maybe someone can gain a clue as to their origin through magical or mundane means."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looks at the Mulhorandi "Forgive us for doubting you, but all things considering, do you not think we have that right?" she waves her hand at the jackal headed motives. "Only fools or those too powerful to care would wear these symbols in the presence of a paladin and various clerics. And those too powerful to care, well." she shrugged.





"We have something you need.  Nothing else matters."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 12, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "We have something you need.  Nothing else matters."




"He has a point, I'm afraid," Fin reluctantly agrees.  "I'm going with them to check it out - we need to get someone tracing Aleena as well.  And the authorities need to be informed about these undead."

_OOC: A few questions, Mr DM - I'll put them in the OOC thread. /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2005)

Alethia gazes at Fin. "You need someone to guard your back, in case something decides to ambush you and the 'good' Mulhorandi here," she looked grim. "I volunteer,"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia gazes at Fin. "You need someone to guard your back, in case something decides to ambush you and the 'good' Mulhorandi here," she looked grim. "I volunteer,"




Fin flicks a glance over Alethia, then looks to his companions.  "Timmy, Crimson?" he asks the other two who know about Alethia's confused aura.  "Any objections?"

"Arundel - you're on communications.  Get word back to headquarters, have someone let the authorities know what's happened, and get some of the boys to move our new slingshot somewhere safe.  And tonight, of all nights, is a good time for you to have a chat with your boss, I think.  Make them count."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2005)

ooc:
scratch that, she is wearing the mind-shielding ring. She may take it off if she needs too and undergo a truth spell later.


"If it helps, when we have time, I am willing to undergo a truth spell if you have any questions about me," she tells the druid.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 141*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> Fin flicks a glance over Alethia, then looks to his companions.  "Timmy, Crimson?" he asks the other two who know about Alethia's confused aura.  "Any objections?"



"I'm on board, boss," Crimson replied.  "I'm with you if we're heading out, or whatever you want."

Looking to Murdoch and Kaarlo, Crimson asked, "Did either of you manage to recover an items from either the mount or the attacker . . . arrow, anything.  I could use the items to 'look around for him' if you want."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 13, 2005)

"I am afraind that my skills do not include being able to track and it appears that have no client to protect at the moment.  I guess I shall go with Mulhorandi as well."

Hawkeye


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I'm on board, boss," Crimson replied.  "I'm with you if we're heading out, or whatever you want."
> 
> Looking to Murdoch and Kaarlo, Crimson asked, "Did either of you manage to recover an items from either the mount or the attacker . . . arrow, anything.  I could use the items to 'look around for him' if you want."





"Sorry, I was looking for clues but I forgot to grab something to scry."   Looks to Murdoch, "Where you smarter than me?"


----------



## frostrune (Jul 13, 2005)

> Fin flicks a glance over Alethia, then looks to his companions. "Timmy, Crimson?" he asks the other two who know about Alethia's confused aura. "Any objections?"




Without looking at Alethia, Timrin answers, "Actions reveal more than auras.  We may share a distant ancestor... if you get my meaning.  I do however suggest you take a strong and knowledgeable contingent to discourage any further attacks (his veiled reference to the Mulhorandi is hardly subtle) and to best determine the value of this book."

"I would also suggest a second group find Lord Peregion and inform him of this night's disaster.  At the least, Kaarlo or Murdoch should go and perhaps 1 -2 others."

"Strength in numbers, this night."

"I will go where you com... best think I fit."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2005)

Alethia grinned at Timrin. "Indeed, _cousin_," she said rather dryly taking the hint. "We may share an ancestor, though the legions of good are vast and come in many guises, some most unassuming,"

ooc:
I think Alethia is going to start calling Timrin cousin from now on. For one reason or another. Should be fun.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 13, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned at Timrin. "Indeed, _cousin_," she said rather dryly taking the hint. "We may share an ancestor, though the legions of good are vast and come in many guises, some most unassuming,"




Timrin gives a dead pan look at Alethia and speaks something briefly in Celestial

[sblock]"I thought as much.  I have never met another with celestial blood and I would like to discuss it with you further at another time. "

"It does not however mean you are off the hook... just yet."  He manages to end this with a smile at least.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Without looking at Alethia, Timrin answers, "Actions reveal more than auras.  We may share a distant ancestor... if you get my meaning.  I do however suggest you take a strong and knowledgeable contingent to discourage any further attacks (his veiled reference to the Mulhorandi is hardly subtle) and to best determine the value of this book."





"I'd planned to," Fin agrees.  "Shando, Crimson... and you," he concludes, with a nod to Alethia.  "Anyone else with us?"



> "I would also suggest a second group find Lord Peregion and inform him of this night's disaster.  At the least, Kaarlo or Murdoch should go and perhaps 1 -2 others."
> 
> "Strength in numbers, this night."
> 
> "I will go where you com... best think I fit."




"One thing we should attend to - we need the body of this wyvern.  Wyverns can speak the tongue of dragons.  They're not especially bright, but the corpse may be able to answer some questions about the creature who stole Aleena.  Someone should take it into custody before it's destroyed."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin gives a dead pan look at Alethia and speaks something briefly in Celestial
> 
> [sblock]"I thought as much.  I have never met another with celestial blood and I would like to discuss it with you further at another time. "
> 
> "It does not however mean you are off the hook... just yet."  He manages to end this with a smile at least.[/sblock]




"I never doubted that," she replies in celestial, not at all offended. "When we are behind safe doors, we can talk more on both subjects. And if needs be, I will gladly submit to a truth spell," she added with a grin. "First meetings are always rather awkward,"


----------



## frostrune (Jul 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "One thing we should attend to - we need the body of this wyvern.  Wyverns can speak the tongue of dragons.  They're not especially bright, but the corpse may be able to answer some questions about the creature who stole Aleena.  Someone should take it into custody before it's destroyed."




"I would like to see this creature for myself.  Perhaps that would be a good job for me?  Shouldn't be much of a problem."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 13, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin gives a dead pan look at Alethia and speaks something briefly in Celestial
> 
> [sblock]"I thought as much.  I have never met another with celestial blood and I would like to discuss it with you further at another time. "
> 
> "It does not however mean you are off the hook... just yet."  He manages to end this with a smile at least.[/sblock]




Shando turns to them both, bows slightly and speaks in a flawless Celestial tongue:

[sblock]" Not everyone who speaks the Celestial tongue is of Celestial born." [/sblock]  (Hey everyone else is speaking in color!)

Shando turns to Fin " Ready whenever you are."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I would like to see this creature for myself.  Perhaps that would be a good job for me?  Shouldn't be much of a problem."




"I'll have Arundel or Hannah send a few of the boys down to give you a hand," Fin agrees.  "He's already arranging someone to transport the ballista."

Fin whistles the cleric back over before he can depart for the headquarters, and gives the additional instruction.

_OOC: DM - I think that's all Fin has before he heads off with Goran, so as not to irritate the man any more.  Just need to finalise who else is coming - Crimson, Shando, and Alethia have volunteered so far. /OOC_


----------



## frostrune (Jul 13, 2005)

With a nod to Fin and a similar nod to Shando, Timrin turns back for the Cliffride and the trek toward Aleena's ambush.

He calls over his shoulder, "Good luck.  May the Watcher protect you."  

Once around the corner he stops and calls his mount - Shadowmane (full round action).

"This should work much better."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking puzzled as the unfamilar language floats around him and the different ideas/commands are announced.  Kaarlo has a slightly lost look about him.  Considering the emotional beating he took due to his failure, Kaarlo is acting more meek like and has no command tone in his voice, this might be expected as the adreline from the battle has dissapated.

"So what should I do, lead the party back to the abyssal drake or see Lord Peregion and inform him of this night's disasterous failures?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Looks around, damn I have been cut. (23points)  But I wish I had more to show for my loss.  I do not know if Lady Aleena is alive or not.  I assume she is, or she would be dead.  I think we where set up.  This demon thing was no pushover.  He knew Murdoch and myself where the only guards.  Someone in our company or Peregion's told this demon.  I think the dead mount is proof enough that we where not patsies.  This night does not bode well for us."




Murdoch nods somberly as Kaarlo speaks. He adds: "The demond'mount bore the insignia of the unseelie court and recognized my magic. He took the girl and disapeared."  Taking a breath, he adds: "what happened here?"

OCC: I didn't read the posts that weren't meant for my character. So,if the others don't mind, I think it's be a good idea and role play a bit our recolection of the events.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 13, 2005)

> OCC: I didn't read the posts that weren't meant for my character. So,if the others don't mind, I think it's be a good idea and role play a bit our recolection of the events.




OOC:  Steve, we have moved past this point a bit (sorry about that) but if others want to 'rewind' we certainly can.  BTW - If you are injured Timrin has offered Murdoch what's left of his Lay on Hands ability (22 hp).  Just let me know so I can write it off for the day


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

OOC: I would mind.  It should not be to much trouble to re read the posts.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2005)

"You are correct Shando, but still," she looks at the monk soberly. "Aasimar are rare. I have never met another until now and I have traveled far indeed from my homeland in Narfel." she smiles. "As I said, good travels in many guises, some very strange indeed." she tells the monk in celestial.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok, so new groupings:

With Goran:
Fin, Alethia, Shando, and Crimson

Forensics:
Kaarlo, Timrin

Still unchosen:
Murdoch, Dyria (just post which group you are in)


Forensics:  When you arrive, the drake is still there where you left it.  City guards  are all over the place, sealing the scene off from unauthorized personnel.  It doesn't look like you are going to learn too much from the scene, though.  The guards inform you, however, that the damage to the carriage looks to be a mixture of fire and unholy power.  The dead drake is laid out next to the carriage.  There is some blood in the carriage, especially on the bottom wall with a few hairs in it. There are traces of a glittery substance on the top side of the overturned carriage, apparently what the creature blew from his hand.  There is no evidence of him coming or going.

Goran's Team:
Goran leads you to a long cargo ship.  Just before you board, he says "Careful, we sort of "borrowed" a trap from one of those pyramids."  He throws a rack towards the entrance to the ship, and the rock shatters into small pebbles. He takes a jackel-headed wand and points it at the ship.  A green ray shoots out and it ripples appear in some sort of forcefield.  As you board, you notice that no one except Goran and his companions are around.  Goran says "Let us go to the captains quarters.  The book is there."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like you are going to learn too much from the scene, though.




_OOC: The scene, while of interest, is of less concern to me than a Speak With Dead on the wyvern  /OOC_



> As you board, you notice that no one except Goran and his companions are around. Goran says "Let us go to the captains quarters. The book is there."




"Lead the way," Fin agrees.

"... awfully light on crew, for a ship this size?" he notes.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

*Kaarlo  - Rouge*

"Bloody hell I do not have a bag."  Kaarlo goes to find if anyone has a pouch/bag/etc.  He offers to pay.

Coming back he scrapes the hair/blood into one pouch, the glitter in another, and takes whatever the assialiant used as a saddle.  Lastly he takes a toe/foot/hoof for the drake.

"OK Timrin, do you see anything else we missed?"


----------



## frostrune (Jul 14, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Bloody hell I do not have a bag."  Kaarlo goes to find if anyone has a pouch/bag/etc.  He offers to pay.
> 
> Coming back he scrapes the hair/blood into one pouch, the glitter in another, and takes whatever the assialiant used as a saddle.  Lastly he takes a toe/foot/hoof for the drake.
> 
> "OK Timrin, do you see anything else we missed?"




"No need for that <indicating the foot>.  Fin wanted the entire beast to speak with dead I believe.  Obviously we can't move it alone."

An idea seems to strike him and he seeks out the nearest ranking watch officer.  "Sir, I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle of the Hidden Shield.  Our people were involved in the protection of Lord Peregion and Lady Aleena and we are determined to recover our charge.  Some of our company think this dead beast may hold some answers to Lady Aleena's unknown abductor.  I humbly request that you remove it intact to a secure area so that our <gesturing to reference both Waterdahvian authorities and the Hidden Shield> priests and wizards have an opportunity to examine it.  Can this be done?"


[sblock] Timrin has +19 Diplomacy check, Murdock was aiding me for another +2.  How does the Guard Captain respond? [/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

*Kaarlo Koskinen rouge*

Upon hearing Timrin's word Kaarlo tries to blend in (not hide) with the crowd.

OOC: bluff/intimade (-1) means I am not one to persude anyone.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 14, 2005)

Dyria will go with the Goran group, as she feels she can be of more use there. She'll keep back, with her hand on her whip dagger, watching for potential ambushes, and any indication that this is a trap.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2005)

*I wonder what else they 'borrowed'.* Alethia thought dryly, hand on her mace, eyes flicking this way and that alert for possible treachery.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2005)

Garan tells Fin "We make do.  Better not to have anyone aboard who might steal from us?"

Garan take a book out of a drawer and puts it down on a cluttered table.  He says: 

"I will show you the prophesy, but you will have to buy the spell to bind the demon that follows it.  The prophesy is in an ancient and lost language. We know some languages similar to it, so I will give you the gist:  It gives today's date by the Mulhorandi reckoning, then says that the Demon Lord Garax was to rise in “The City of Splendors,” where the “Young Star of the Heavens” falls upon the “Guiding Star of the Oceans.”   That is all I have about the threat.  As to the spell, start offering."


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 145*

Crimson looked to Fin, waiting for his signal.  He knew that she had _Dominate_, and would use it on the man if her boss wanted the information.  In the meantime, she pulled out a long slender rod of red-tinted crystal and concentrated a moment.

OOC: Dorje of Detect Psionics. How many others are in the room with Goran, Fin, Alethia, Dyria, Shando, and myself?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 16, 2005)

"I can see where this prophecy might relate to the city of Waterdeep, but how does this prophecy relate to us and not to some other group of adventurers in the city or even the Lords of Waterdeep themselves?" 

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jul 16, 2005)

"Demons? Demons." Dyria said flately, after the statement was made. "This just keeps getting better and better, doesn't it?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 16, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I can see where this prophecy might relate to the city of Waterdeep, but how does this prophecy relate to us and not to some other group of adventurers in the city or even the Lords of Waterdeep themselves?"
> 
> Hawkeye




"It doesn't refer to any particular adventurers.  it refers to a demon that is going to trash this city in a few hours if you don't buy the spell.  The opening offer is 50,000gp. [This is compared to the 40,000 of cash savings the company has for operational costs.]'


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 16, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "It doesn't refer to any particular adventurers.  it refers to a demon that is going to trash this city in a few hours if you don't buy the spell.  The opening offer is 50,000gp. [This is compared to the 40,000 of cash savings the company has for operational costs.]'




 "Again, why are you selling it to *US* and not to the Lords of Waterdeep?  They certainly have the ability to pay what you want and they are the ones charged with maintaining the safety of the cty and her residents.  Why did you come to us with this offer?  What other proof do you offer besides a prophecy that you say only you can translate?  If what you are saying *is* true then you are negotiating the price of a rope to a man dangling on the side of a cliff.  Furthermore, if you say that you don't have a full translation of this prophecy due to the language, how can you be sure that the spell can work and how can we be sure that we can use it?"

It was the most Shando had said all night long.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 16, 2005)

*Shando speaks the truth, yet we do not want to antagonize this man, especially if he has valuable information.* she thinks to herself, taking her hand off her mace and leans against the bulkhead, looking relaxed, even unconcerned. The truth of the matter is, she is very alert and almost on a hair trigger. She knows that if she kept her hand on her mace, she might do something she'd regret, so she's forcing herself to 'settle' down a mite.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 17, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Again, why are you selling it to *US* and not to the Lords of Waterdeep?  They certainly have the ability to pay what you want and they are the ones charged with maintaining the safety of the cty and her residents.  Why did you come to us with this offer?  What other proof do you offer besides a prophecy that you say only you can translate?  If what you are saying *is* true then you are negotiating the price of a rope to a man dangling on the side of a cliff.  Furthermore, if you say that you don't have a full translation of this prophecy due to the language, how can you be sure that the spell can work and how can we be sure that we can use it?"
> 
> It was the most Shando had said all night long.
> 
> Hawkeye





All of these are good questions.  They are also irrelevant ones.  But the longer you stand here complaining that you were chosen to be the saviors of this city, the hour of its destruction draws nearer and nearer.  

What we have does seem to tell the location of the event and something that triggers it.  We do know that the spell itself will bind the demon.  Well, it is more an incantation with an accompanying incantation than a spell.  It is written in Druidic, so certainly at least one of your number can read it.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 17, 2005)

"The hour does draw near for us as well as *you*. What makes you think that you can escape this demon even if we do not buy your scroll? Wouldn't this creature know of the location of the very thing that can stop him and seek to destroy it and whoever holds it? Demons don't differentiate between good and evil. It tastes the same going down to them." she smiles humourlessly. "You cannot act as if this doesn't affect you. If you do, it will leadeth to your doom."  her eyes glowed at that, almost in response to the intensity of her emotions. 

ooc:
interjecting little hints of her aasimar heritage, as she doesn't much look like a 'typical' aasimar.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 17, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "The hour does draw near for us as well as *you*. What makes you think that you can escape this demon even if we do not buy your scroll? Wouldn't this creature know of the location of the very thing that can stop him and seek to destroy it and whoever holds it? Demons don't differentiate between good and evil. It tastes the same going down to them." she smiles humourlessly. "You cannot act as if this doesn't affect you. If you do, it will leadeth to your doom."  her eyes glowed at that, almost in response to the intensity of her emotions.
> 
> ooc:
> interjecting little hints of her aasimar heritage, as she doesn't much look like a 'typical' aasimar.




We have traveled halfway across the world and back, located and vanquished the numerous guardians of the Lost City of Tell-Maru, and defeated the ancient necromancer Al-Hulath.  We fear not from the likes of you, aasimar.  Besides, our defense shield should prevent even the demon from entering.  If you do not buy the ritual, we will sell it to him and leave.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 17, 2005)

Alethia laughs, dispelling the tension. "I wouldn't be worried about me either. I'd be more concerned if the demon will negotiate with you. Their idea of negotiation is to ask whether you'd like to be slow roasted for eternity or skinned alive over and over again for eternity." she grins, holding out her hands miming a balancing gesture to drive home the point. 

"And that's if they're in a good mood. After being imprisioned for gods only know how long, said demon is gonna be rather cranky. Besides, they don't have to enter this place to destroy you. There are other ways and I'm sure something that long lived knows them all."

"If you could show me this prophesy? I may be able to give you a more accurate translation." she asks Garan.

ooc:
She's trying to get them to lower the price down a few notches, hoping they'll see reason. If they're smart, they'll know that she's speaking the truth. They may be powerful, but the demon is probably going to be mighty irritated at being imprisioned and it isn't going to be willing to negotiate. If said demon is feeling generous, he might let them live. These guys are being dangerously overconfidant. Oh and she has on the amulet of Comprehend languages and read magic on.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 17, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> All of these are good questions.  They are also irrelevant ones.  But the longer you stand here complaining that you were chosen to be the saviors of this city, the hour of its destruction draws nearer and nearer.
> 
> What we have does seem to tell the location of the event and something that triggers it.  We do know that the spell itself will bind the demon.  Well, it is more an incantation with an accompanying incantation than a spell.  It is written in Druidic, so certainly at least one of your number can read it.




 I am not complaining, merely being cautious.  I am curious and my questions aren't irrelevent.  After all, how can we be sure that the incantation doesn't give the demon more power or even free a more terrible evil? 

OOC:  My Diplomacy skill is +11.  I am sure that there are others with better.  Who "here" has the highest score, so I can assist them?

OOC #2:  Duh!  Just realised that I ahve enough ranks in Sense Motive that I get a +2 synergy bonus to diplomacy, so that is +13 and not +11.  DM:  Sense Motive +12 on these guys to get an idea if these guys are trustworthy.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 17, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia laughs, dispelling the tension. "I wouldn't be worried about me either. I'd be more concerned if the demon will negotiate with you. Their idea of negotiation is to ask whether you'd like to be slow roasted for eternity or skinned alive over and over again for eternity." she grins, holding out her hands miming a balancing gesture to drive home the point.
> 
> "And that's if they're in a good mood. After being imprisioned for gods only know how long, said demon is gonna be rather cranky. Besides, they don't have to enter this place to destroy you. There are other ways and I'm sure something that long lived knows them all."
> 
> ...





I'm so glad you fear for our welfare, but if you think you can scare us into yielding, you are sorely mistaken.  And no, we will NOT grant you direct access to the prophesy.  No sense taking the chance you;ll steal it somehow.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 17, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> I am not complaining, merely being cautious.  I am curious and my questions aren't irrelevent.  After all, how can we be sure that the incantation doesn't give the demon more power or even free a more terrible evil?
> 
> OOC:  My Diplomacy skill is +11.  I am sure that there are others with better.  Who "here" has the highest score, so I can assist them?
> 
> ...




When you receive the incantation, you are of course free to analyze it to try to determine how it functions,  If you are uncomfortable with it, you could opt not to use it.  But enough of this babbling.  You have our offer, now what will it be?

You are pretty sure they are not lying to you.  They might be hiding something though.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 17, 2005)

BTW, for those who havent, check out the OOC thread, I have a proposed house rule.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 17, 2005)

"A moment to confer," Fin says to Goran, and draws his companions away to speak privately.

"It's a lot of money," he states simply.  "It could be a trick... though I don't think it is.  It could be a mistaken prophecy, in which case it's money wasted.  It could be for real, but the city might take down a demon with or without an ancient binding spell.  Or it could be that this is the only thing that will keep some overfiend from wiping Waterdeep off the map."

"My instinct is to buy it.  What are your thoughts?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "A moment to confer," Fin says to Goran, and draws his companions away to speak privately.
> 
> "It's a lot of money," he states simply.  "It could be a trick... though I don't think it is.  It could be a mistaken prophecy, in which case it's money wasted.  It could be for real, but the city might take down a demon with or without an ancient binding spell.  Or it could be that this is the only thing that will keep some overfiend from wiping Waterdeep off the map."
> 
> "My instinct is to buy it.  What are your thoughts?"




 "The chance of being wrong about their intentions outweighs that of being right, so we should buy this spell.  We certainly need to negotiate the price down.  They did say the price starts at 50,000 gold.  I will assist as much as I can" 

OOC:  Assist on Diplomacy checks.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 18, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ok, so new groupings:
> Still unchosen:
> Murdoch, Dyria (just post which group you are in)




Murdoch will stay with Kaarlo and go with the Forensics team.

OCC: Sorry about the delay, I was travelling on business and didn't have net access. I'm all cought up now and will be able to post 1x/day (in th evenings) this week.



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Upon hearing Timrin's word Kaarlo tries to blend in (not hide) with the crowd.




Murdoch, having kept quiet till now, will stand next to Timmin to lend help to try to influence the guards.

OCC: Diplomacy +12, Intimidate +19


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 18, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "The chance of being wrong about their intentions outweighs that of being right, so we should buy this spell.  We certainly need to negotiate the price down.  They did say the price starts at 50,000 gold.  I will assist as much as I can"




"It may be non-negotiable," Fin notes.  "If we end up saving the city from calamity, I think the authorities would make good on our expenses.  But if it's a hoax... well, the amount will drain our coffers to the limit.  It's a big gamble."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "A moment to confer," Fin says to Goran, and draws his companions away to speak privately.
> 
> "It's a lot of money," he states simply.  "It could be a trick... though I don't think it is.  It could be a mistaken prophecy, in which case it's money wasted.  It could be for real, but the city might take down a demon with or without an ancient binding spell.  Or it could be that this is the only thing that will keep some overfiend from wiping Waterdeep off the map."
> 
> "My instinct is to buy it.  What are your thoughts?"




"If it's a choice between loosing alot of coin and alot of innocent lives, I go with the loss of coin any day of the week personally. We can always charge the nobles for the cost of the scroll later. I say we buy it and worry about the paynote later. We can always earn more coin." she looks serious for a moment. "I don't believe in coincidence. We should take the gods offer of help now, I think." she says, indicating that this scroll may be the gods way of giving them an edge without interfering in their free will.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "If it's a choice between loosing alot of coin and alot of innocent lives, I go with the loss of coin any day of the week personally. We can always earn more coin."




"Noble sentiments, and they echo my own," Fin agrees with the newcomer, "but to be fair, it's not _your_ coin we're gambling with... unless you have a spare ten thousand lying about spare?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2005)

She thinks for a moment, rummaging around in the bag at her side, coming up with a heavy platinum chain. Hanging from it is a medallion made of the same metal and inlaid with semiprecious stones. "This is a necklace of adaptation, a powerful and useful bit of magic, easily worth 9,000 gold. I hate to loose it, but it may help with the costs." she smiles. "Like I said, I don't like sitting idly by when the lives of innocents are at stake." she grins at Fin, handing him the necklace.

_*It's not quite ten thousand coin, but I can live without it. It's only money.*_ She thinks to herself. Acquiring that item had been an adventure in of itself. A rather life-threatening one.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 18, 2005)

"If we save the world, I'll buy you a new one," Fin assures the girl, closing a gloved hand about the necklace.

"Dyria?  Crimson?  Should we go for this?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2005)

"If we save the world and survive, I'll crack open that bottle of Moon Drop wine I've been saving for a special occasion."  she grins at the druid. "If you're nice, I'll share it,"


----------



## Falkus (Jul 18, 2005)

"If I wasn't such a good natured person," Dyria grwoled, a frown upon her face. "I'd start the negotiations by killing one of them, and threatening to do it to the others. People like this, who barter human lives for money, really put a strain on my beliefs of the sanctity of life." She looked up at the ceiling for a few seconds, then back at Fin. "Lacking a better option, I say we go for it. If it turns out to be a fake, we come back here, and take our money out of their hide, with interest.


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 141*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Dyria?  Crimson?  Should we go for this?[/COLOR]"



Crimson shrugged, "I'm not a great judge of character on the spot, I prefer to study someone for a while from afar . . . so I don't know and can't check if we should trust them.  Convenient I would say.  However, as said by others the consequences of buying it and having it be worthless is far less than not buying and having it be needed."

OOC: Spot +28, if needed to notice anything.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 18, 2005)

Fin nods, and walks back over to Goran.

"You're right," he tells the man.  "You do have something we want.  But as you've noted, there's a definite time limit.  We can't arrange fifty thousand in gold tonight."

"I can offer half that as a bank draft.  But you are treasure hunters; you are no strangers to barter, I'm certain?"

Dangling Alethia's necklace from gloved fingers, he unbuckles his enchanted bracers.

"The armbands and the necklace are strongly dweomered to increase one's odds of survival in hostile environments and encounters," he explains.  "Their combined value matches the balance of your price.  And should you find no use for them yourself, they will at least find a larger market than an obscure manuscript that will be worthless to you after tonight, yes?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 18, 2005)

Garan seems pleased, and takes the items.  "You may have your book" (He hands it over).  "Now get out.  Alath, show our guests off the ship," he says, gesturing to a blonde woman in full plate armor with a shield and a large sword from among his group.

As you all arrive above decks, Alath trips on a rope and falls on Fin.  He instinctively puts his hand out to catch her, and his glove with the holy symbol of Helm the Watcher touches her armor.  Suddenly, her eyes open wide and her face contorts in horror.  She grabs on to the glove, pressing the symbol to her palm.  She starts babbling...

“ That sign.  It makes me feel...strange...ALIVE...guilty...so guilty....visions...that hand, I once served it...why did I stop...I don't reacall...I fear there might be something wrong – with me—and my companions.  When I think about the years spent searching for the tomb and learning about it, I do not really recall where we were, what we did.  I have flashes, and seem to know strongly that that is what I did, but the details are so fuzzy.  And I keep having nightmares…terrible nightmares about legions of demons and burning cities.  I also question my memories of how we defeated Al-Hulath.  Again, I know, with complete certainty, that we defeated him,  But I;m just not sure I really do.  Something just feels, wrong.  Tell me, and you must not lie to me, I beg of you, what year is it?”

[The answer btw is 1375 DR]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 18, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> “ That sign.  It makes me feel...strange...ALIVE...guilty...so guilty....visions...that hand, I once served it...why did I stop...I don't reacall...I fear there might be something wrong – with me—and my companions.  When I think about the years spent searching for the tomb and learning about it, I do not really recall where we were, what we did.  I have flashes, and seem to know strongly that that is what I did, but the details are so fuzzy.  And I keep having nightmares…terrible nightmares about legions of demons and burning cities.  I also question my memories of how we defeated Al-Hulath.  Again, I know, with complete certainty, that we defeated him,  But I;m just not sure I really do.  Something just feels, wrong.  Tell me, and you must not lie to me, I beg of you, what year is it?”




Fin takes the woman's hand in his, looking intently into her face.

"Guilt can be assuaged, if one is truly penitent," he tells her.  "Helm will not turn away one of his children if she honestly wishes to return to the fold.  Goran is an evil man... come with us, Alath, and we can help you."

"Come with us, and be among friends."

_OOC: Turning the full force of +17 Diplomacy on... and with +15 Sense Motive, do I get the sense she's under any Enchantment effects? /OOC_


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin takes the woman's hand in his, looking intently into her face.
> 
> "Guilt can be assuaged, if one is truly penitent," he tells her.  "Helm will not turn away one of his children if she honestly wishes to return to the fold.  Goran is an evil man... come with us, Alath, and we can help you."
> 
> ...




Shando drops his voice low.

 "I think the better questions are:  What year do you think it is? and does this spell we have purchased actually do what it is promised to do?" 

He begins studying her, pointing out an sublte hints of what may be clues to enchantment to Fin

OOC:  Assisting on looking for Enchantment with Fin.  Sense Motive +12

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2005)

"Fin? I can summon the ward against evil once more tonight. If you wish it, I can cast it on Alath. It will free her temporarily from whatever mind control she's under, at least until we can get her somewhere safe." she thinks. "It'll last approximately twelve minutes."


----------



## Falkus (Jul 19, 2005)

Dyria crossed her arms, and leaned on the closest wall. "This job keeps getting weirder by the minute," she commented to no-one in particular. "This magic stuff is a bit beyond me. What's wrong with her?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2005)

"I dunno. Seems to be some sort of domination or mind control, but I'm by no means an expert on the subject." Alethia looked at Crimson. "I have an... ability to guard against such spells, but it's not permanent and seems to last only a short while, ususally long enough for me to stop, kill or run the hell away from whatever is trying to use mind control on me. I can also use this ability to help others." Alethia smiles. "It's alot like the Protection From Evil spell, but it seems to be natural. At least, I've had the ability to summon the gift before I became a priestess, so." she shrugged.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin takes the woman's hand in his, looking intently into her face.
> 
> "Guilt can be assuaged, if one is truly penitent," he tells her.  "Helm will not turn away one of his children if she honestly wishes to return to the fold.  Goran is an evil man... come with us, Alath, and we can help you."
> 
> ...




[You do not detect enchantment magic].

"oh,ok...I guess...I will come" She is now quivering and cowering, but still squeezing Fin's hand. Shando's accusing manner makes her seem even more agitated.  "I don't know about the spell!  Even if I did, I cannot trust any of my memories.  Is it around 1280?  We spent 15 years finding and defeating the tomb, so that is about right, yes?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 141*



			
				Alethia said:
			
		

> "I dunno. Seems to be some sort of domination or mind control, but I'm by no means an expert on the subject." Alethia looked at Crimson.



"Hey, now . . . oh, wait, yeah - _I _ do that,"  Crimson said with a smile and a wink to Alethia.  "But it sounds like perhaps they were in a personal world or something similar - - a mental state where their lives were an illusion but seemed real to them, induced by powerful magicks.  It's just a theory . . . and lady it's 1375, you're a few years off - that could explain the old appearance beneath the veil that I saw before."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 19, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "oh,ok...I guess...I will come" She is now quivering and cowering, but still squeezing Fin's hand. Shando's accusing manner makes her seem even more agitated.  "I don't know about the spell!  Even if I did, I cannot trust any of my memories.  Is it around 1280?  We spent 15 years finding and defeating the tomb, so that is about right, yes?"




"It's... a little off," Fin admits.  "But we can sort that out once we're somewhere a little more comfortable.  We'll get you something hot to drink, hmm, and you can tell us what you remember."

He looks thoughtful as he shakes his head slightly in response to Alethia's offer.

_OOC: How close are we to where Peregion was headed to check out the reports of the incoming ships?  He was headed for the docks too, right?

Is it possible to 'hail a carriage' on the Waterdeep docks on Waukeentide? /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2005)

"Let's get her out of here before 'Garan' knows we're gone. Preferably under the roof of a temple and we need to warn Lord Peregion. I don't know the area that well, do any of you? I'll go wherever you need to send me, my friend." Alethia tells the druid, her eyes bright and intense, though not glowing as they did before. When her emotions run strong, her celestial heritage cannot be hidden. Naturally it was hell trying to get a date that didn't run screaming when her eyes went all not-human glowy on her.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 19, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "It's just a theory . . . and lady it's 1375, you're a few years off..."




Fin winces.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2005)

"We can discuss this till doomsday later after we save the city from this particular doomsday." Alethia says hurridly, trying to keep Alath from processing the information, that could come later, when she's safe and has time to vent.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2005)

Forensics: The guardsman says "A mission from Peregion, you say?  In that case, go ahead, take the damn hell-bird."



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> "We can discuss this till doomsday later after we save the city from this particular doomsday." Alethia says hurridly, trying to keep Alath from processing the information, that could come later, when she's safe and has time to vent.




You all try to lead Alath away from the ship, but before you leave, you all sense a powerful evil presence. Alath chants the first few words of a payer to Helm, then starts choking.  

Then her head explodes.  Literally.  A strange green goo goes everywhere.  It burns you as it comes into contact with your flesh, and strange insects start forming form it.  They look like wasps with eight jagged legs, a red exoskeleton, and hornlike bony protrusions.  A swarm of the creatures flies out of Alath's neck, and her body shrivels until it is little more than bones.

Many of you dive out of the way of the blast, but Fin, Alethia, and Shando do not (27dmg).  The bugs on them seems to be trying to burrow inside or get into the ears,nose, and mouth.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 19, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Many of you dive out of the way of the blast, but Fin, Alethia, and Shando do not (27dmg).  The bugs on them seems to be trying to burrow inside or get into the ears,nose, and mouth.




_OOC: Does it seem like something that will inhibit spellcasting - as if we're grappled or taking continuous damage, for example?

In other words, can we a/ cast, b/ cast with a Concentration check, c/ cast as long as there are no S components, or d/ not cast at all? /OOC_


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 19, 2005)

FYI: Lost internet access last night when phone lines went down in a storm. Won't be fixed until tomorrow at the earliest.  I do have a PDA that is Wi-Fi capable and will reply when I can.  Additionaly, I leave Thursday morning for a 10 day vacation to New England.  PDA is going with me.

OOC:  Shando must be the clumsiest monk around.    

Clamping his hands over his ears and mouth, Shando drops to the deck and begins rolling around, attempting to crush the insects.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Does it seem like something that will inhibit spellcasting - as if we're grappled or taking continuous damage, for example?
> 
> In other words, can we a/ cast, b/ cast with a Concentration check, c/ cast as long as there are no S components, or d/ not cast at all? /OOC_




[The ones who failed their saves have miniswarms on them, so there will be a distraction save]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> FYI: Lost internet access last night when phone lines went down in a storm. Won't be fixed until tomorrow at the earliest.  I do have a PDA that is Wi-Fi capable and will reply when I can.  Additionaly, I leave Thursday morning for a 10 day vacation to New England.  PDA is going with me.
> 
> OOC:  Shando must be the clumsiest monk around.
> 
> Clamping his hands over his ears and mouth, Shando drops to the deck and begins rolling around, attempting to crush the insects.





[Wi-Fi PDAs rock!]


----------



## frostrune (Jul 19, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Forensics: The guardsman says "A mission from Peregion, you say?  In that case, go ahead, take the damn hell-bird."




OOC:  If you re-read that, we were actually trying to get him and his men to move the drake to a secure location.  We don't have the manpower to move the thing right now, nor does Timrin wish to waste the time.

Should we be able to convince them to do this my next intention would be to find Peregion and make sure he is up to speed.


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*

Crimson tumbled away from the exploding woman, mumbling to herself, "Great, just great."  Coming to her feet and whipping her cloak around herself, she glanced around for the presense she felt just a moment before Alath's head decided to explore every bit of the ship deck simultaneously.  (Probably) seeing nothing she turned to her companions, eyes glowing and hands frosting for an instant as rays of cold shot forth at the swarms on them.

OOC: Energy missile, up to five targets, using 9d6+9 cold [DC 25 Fort] on each 'swarm', unless each critter needed to be targeted individually, in which she'll target the ones closest to her.  If she needs a directed spell to harm the creatures without harming her companions, she'll use energy ray (single ranged touch attack) 9d6+9 cold [no save].


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

*Kaarlo Koskinen - Rogue*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Forensics: The guardsman says "A mission from Peregion, you say?  In that case, go ahead, take the damn hell-bird."....





Upon hearing those words, Kaarlo use gather information +11 to find a wagon big enough (or small enough) to take the drake back to HQ.  As soon as he located the wagon, he uses his ring of Chameleon Power to disguise himself as a mid ranking guardsman and he commandeers the wagon.  If asked he says in an official voice, "Waterdeep business mame/sir we need to remove this hell-bird."


OOC: Ring - As a standard action, I command the ring to utilize the spell disguise self as often as I want.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 19, 2005)

Dyria had her whip dagger out and in her hand once Alath's head exploded. She wasn't sure what to do, however. The bugs were crawling up her friends' faces, which meant that hurtling a sharp piece of metal attached to what was essentially a piece of barbed wire  at the bugs might not be the best idea for resolving the situation.

Instead, she choose to focus her attacks on the large swarm. Advancing until she was fifteen feet away, she snapped her whip-dagger, and let loose with a rapid series of attacks on it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria had her whip dagger out and in her hand once Alath's head exploded. She wasn't sure what to do, however. The bugs were crawling up her friends' faces, which meant that hurtling a sharp piece of metal attached to what was essentially a piece of barbed wire  at the bugs might not be the best idea for resolving the situation.
> 
> "I'm open to suggestions!" she called out, slowing starting to circle around Fin, Alethia and Shando.




[Gotta return from lunch break, but there is a big swarm where Alath was in addition to the mini-ones transmitted in the blast.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2005)

Alethia shouts in celestial. "For enslaving and killing the innocent, you must die!" she says, praying to Selune.

Casting Deific Vengeance from Complete Divine on the swarm attacking her and her companions.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 19, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria had her whip dagger out and in her hand once Alath's head exploded. She wasn't sure what to do, however. The bugs were crawling up her friends' faces, which meant that hurtling a sharp piece of metal attached to what was essentially a piece of barbed wire  at the bugs might not be the best idea for resolving the situation.




OOC: Is this the point someone needs to scream "Not in the face!" 

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 19, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Many of you dive out of the way of the blast, but Fin, Alethia, and Shando do not (27dmg).  The bugs on them seems to be trying to burrow inside or get into the ears,nose, and mouth.




With a startled yelp, Fin the druid, intimately familiar with swarms, reminds his companions "Area spells!"

_OOC: Assuming I make the distraction save - cast Flame Strike.  Otherwise - move action to get out of the swarm! 

Flame Strike - 10' radius pillar, Reflex half DC 21.  13d6 damage; half fire, half divine energy.  Swarms take 50% more damage from area attacks.  Placed to hit as many of the swarms as possible; if they're 10' by 10', and I can place it to hit them without hitting the 5' x 5' people, fantastic.  Otherwise, hit them anyway.  Shando's got Evasion, and Alethia and I will just have to suck it up  /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Otherwise, hit them anyway.  Shando's got Evasion, and Alethia and I will just have to suck it up  /OOC[/i]




ooc:
Evil.  But the alternatives suck even more.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2005)

(Not everyone has posted but I'll post the results by the area effect folks first)

Crimson blasts the swarms with bolts of energy (60dmg).  The goo freezes and the cirtters begin to move very slowly, as they are covered in ice.  Alethia's eyes glow and the frozen monsters glow with holy energy, and many of them shatter.  Only the main swarm remains together.  Fin's Flame Strike (39dmg-15 fire res) blows the main swarm to bits.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

"Let us go have a little chat with our friends on the ship, shall we?" Dyria asked, rhetorically, as the swarm was dispersed. "Or, if they don't want to chat, maybe they'll be good screamers," she added, twirling her whip menacingly.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

_OOC: Did she blow up before or after we disembarked? /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2005)

Murdock, Kaarlo, and Timrin:

The guard says "No problem, we'll have a nice big cart brought in to lug it to your headquarters."

(It seems hat now you are going to Peregion, so...)

You arrive at the heavily-fortified building on the waterfront where much  of the naval planning and command is based.  There are rather large numbers of people moving about, both in and out of the building and to and from ships.  Clearly at least a partial mobilization of forces is occurring.  The guards have been told to be expecting Timrin and send you all to Peregion.  

The room is large and has a wooden table with a map engraved on it.  Small wooden ships and other such icons, looking much like chess pieces, sit on the table, apparently representing the tactical situation. He fully armed,  armored, and uniformed as are most of the others in the room.

He turns to you all and says "I trust the situation with the "Mulhorandi" has been resolved?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Did she blow up before or after we disembarked? /OOC_





Before.  She carried one of the key-wands to the force field, so waiting until you were outside wouldn't have done them any good.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Before.  She carried one of the key-wands to the force field, so waiting until you were outside wouldn't have done them any good.




_OOC: So... we might be trapped inside the force-field? 

Speaking of which, what is left of her?  Clothing, bones, personal possessions? /OOC_

Fin picks something loose and handy off the deck (a dead beetle, maybe?) and lobs it gently toward the ship's entrance... much as Goran did earlier to demonstrate the effectiveness of his security system.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2005)

The system is on.  On Alath's remains you see a wand like the one Garan used to open the field.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The system is on.  On Alath's remains you see a wand like the one Garan used to open the field.




_OOC: Armor?  Sword? /OOC_

"If she's been dead a hundred years, Zephyr can bring her back," Fin says, softly.  "If she just aged a hundred years in an instant, though, there's no hope."

"I'm as angry as you are, Dyria," he adds.  "But I don't know we can afford the luxury of distractions tonight."  He hefts the book meaningfully.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdock, Kaarlo, and Timrin:
> 
> The guard says "No problem, we'll have a nice big cart brought in to lug it to your headquarters."
> 
> ...





Sir Timrin takes a step forward, "Greetings, Lord Peregion.  I'm relieved to see you made it the rest of the way without incident.  The rest of our companions meet with the Mulhorandi as we speak.  There is more to that story as well but I thought you should first know about your daughter."

"You may already know this by now but Lady Aleena has been abducted."

"A lone assailant riding some strange abyssal dragon defeated our security detail and teleported off with her.  These men <indicating Murdoch and Kaarlo> were there and may be able to provide further detail."

"I assure you my Lord, we will make every effort to see your daughter's safe return."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

*Kaarlo Rogue*

Kaarlo stands there dumbly, waiting to hear if Lord Peregion has any more questions and what exactly they are.  Kaarlo does not want to offer to much unneeded info nor implicate the company into a liability issue.  Kaarlo also realizes that Lord Peregion may just want to vent as well so he stands dumbly at attention.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 20, 2005)

Picking off the last of the insects, Shando stands up and turns to Fin.

 "Once we get off of this boat, do you have the means to keep it from leaving, like sinking it to the bottom of its slip?" 

OOC:  Internet is back up, but tomorrow morning I leave for 10 days or so.  Will try to keep in contact as I can.

Torqumada


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2005)

"Sure, we've got something big to worry about," Dyria said to Fin. "And what just happened is no doubt involved in it. Do you want to take the risk of not following up on this?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Sure, we've got something big to worry about," Dyria said to Fin. "And what just happened is no doubt involved in it. Do you want to take the risk of not following up on this?"




Fin looks awfully conflicted as he answers.

"I don't want to take the risk _of_ following up on this.  Not tonight.  If we fight and lose, we leave the city open to destruction.  If we fight and win, perhaps justice is done... and we are left to weak to prevent catastrophe."

"Any other night, Dyria.  But not tonight.  We can find Goran again."

"Tonight... there's more at stake.  And we can't make an informed decision until we read through this book."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2005)

Alethia nodded. "Take precautions though. Books like these can be.... Treacherous." she said. "And I don't trust that Garan farther than I can spit." she looked at the headless body that had been Alath.

"What should we do with the body? I'm not sure it would be in her best interest to raise her. She's safe now, at peace. All her friends and family are dead or have moved on. Why bring her back to more confusion and heartache?" she asks quietly, moving towards the edge of the boat, but not close enough to get caught by the force field. waiting expectantly for the others.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 21, 2005)

Dyria sighe. "I see your point," she admitted to Fin.

"That's a rather arrogant statement, isn't it?" Dyria commented softly, in reply to Alethia's statement. "You cannot possibly know what she wants."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2005)

Alethia smiles at Dyria. "No it's not arrogant, I simply ask whether it is in her best interest to raise her. Perhaps a commune spell later would answer that. We need to take into account her wishes, after all." the aasimar concedes and adds almost as an afterthought. "Death isn't always something to be feared Dyria. Sometimes it is a blessed release,"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 21, 2005)

"It may be wiser to continue this conversation elsewhere and get past that barrier.  Don't you think her "friends" might have heard her explode or the spells that were cast?  This ship isn't that big."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2005)

Alethia nods. "You're right of course," she says with a smile. "Question is, how do we deactivate the shield?" she asks.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 21, 2005)

"Well, call me biased, but I hold the opinion that life is better than death," replied Dyria, crossing her arms defiantly. "That's because of hope. No matter how bad your situation, there always exists the potential to make it better."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia nods. "You're right of course," she says with a smile. "Question is, how do we deactivate the shield?" she asks.




Fin scoops up the jackal-head wand.

"Bring Alath along," he says.  "We can debate the morality of bringing her back if any of us survive the night."

After a quick once-over the wand to check for any buttons or obvious triggers, he points it at the field as Goran did earlier.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Kaarlo stands there dumbly, waiting to hear if Lord Peregion has any more questions and what exactly they are.  Kaarlo does not want to offer to much unneeded info nor implicate the company into a liability issue.  Kaarlo also realizes that Lord Peregion may just want to vent as well so he stands dumbly at attention.




Murdoch stands firm, next to Kaarlo, ready to accept responsbility for the outcome of his actions. Looking at him in the eyes, he says: "We did all we could, my lord", then, he looks at the ground in shame.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin scoops up the jackal-head wand.
> 
> "Bring Alath along," he says.  "We can debate the morality of bringing her back if any of us survive the night."
> 
> After a quick once-over the wand to check for any buttons or obvious triggers, he points it at the field as Goran did earlier.





[Spellcraft Check = Success] There are no buttons, but Fin points the item at the field and wills it to open, and it does.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 21, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch stands firm, next to Kaarlo, ready to accept responsbility for the outcome of his actions. Looking at him in the eyes, he says: "We did all we could, my lord", then, he looks at the ground in shame.




Peregion is clearly worrier, but does not show anger.

"I...I understand.  Do you think she is still alive?  Do you have any idea where or why she was taken?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 21, 2005)

"Aye sir, she is alive.  If the assilant wanted her dead, he had the power to do that.  Lord do you know how many other's knew we would be traveling down that road at that time?  I suspect someone leaked our timetable, to me that leakage is almost as bad as the kidnapping.  For that leakage of information will make her recovery that much more difficult."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 21, 2005)

"Very good point Kaarlo.  It seems hardly a coincidence that your Lordship was nearly assassinated by a well orchestrated ambush.  In both cases the attackers seemed to know the routes you and Aleena would take and when you would be passing by."

Turining to Kaarlo and Murdoch, "What prompted lady Aleena to leave the party?  We know that Lord Peregion was pressed to move because of the impending attack."


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*

Crimson asked, "What about the others on the boat?  Aren't they also little undead swarm bombs just waiting to happen?  If so, I would think that they should be dealt with before they infiltrate the city and cause unknowing harm.  Plus, I would think they would want to know what happened - I wouldn't want them blaming us for Alath going all . . . all . . . ewww."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 21, 2005)

*Kaarlo*

"We where under orders to escort the young lass.  I only knew our destination, it was the party that the Lord knew of.  I know nothing of the motivation.  My orders came from our typical source."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson asked, "What about the others on the boat?  Aren't they also little undead swarm bombs just waiting to happen?  If so, I would think that they should be dealt with before they infiltrate the city and cause unknowing harm.  Plus, I would think they would want to know what happened - I wouldn't want them blaming us for Alath going all . . . all . . . ewww."




"My guess is they already know - I'd assume they caused it to happen.  And they won't be infiltrating the city tonight - they'll be sheltering behind their magical wall until the demon has been through."

"Yes, they're a threat... but one that can wait the night."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2005)

"" Let's get out of here. We've spent too much time on these nimrods as it is. Demons don't kill themselves you know." she tells the others, walking down the gangplank, waiting for them after of course, Fin disables the shield. "Oh, Better keep that wand thingie. We'll want to get back in after this is done," she grins ferally.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 22, 2005)

"Well that was simple. I think we need to get out of here."

With that Shando sccops up the remains and disembarks the ship.

OOC: signing in from north of Baltimore. Dm-Matt and whoever else lives in the DC area needs to talk to your traffic engineers about performing construction at night.  45 mins to go 5 miles is just ridiculous.  

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 22, 2005)

Alethia disembarks, following Shando. As she walks, she gives a quiet prayer to Selune.
"May Alath find peace, whichever course she chooses to walk." she says softly, clenching the silver ring on her finger tightly. "Grant us the wisdom to see this night through and the knowledge to prevent the deaths of innocents this night might bring." she adds,


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Turining to Kaarlo and Murdoch, "What prompted lady Aleena to leave the party?  We know that Lord Peregion was pressed to move because of the impending attack."





[Aleena was going TO a party, as sceduled]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Aye sir, she is alive.  If the assilant wanted her dead, he had the power to do that.  Lord do you know how many other's knew we would be traveling down that road at that time?  I suspect someone leaked our timetable, to me that leakage is almost as bad as the kidnapping.  For that leakage of information will make her recovery that much more difficult."





P says: "You may be jumping to conclusions.  The parties she was going to were public knowledge, altohugh her route was not.  Its rather easy to get those guest lists.  Besides, while her living quarters and her person are invisible to scrying, many places she was going are not.  Additionally, it was known that she was coming from the palace.  Someone could have followed you."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2005)

Loose End Summary:

1. How did the baddies know when and where to strike?
2. Where were Garan at al the last 100 years?
3. Who threw the knife at Peregion?
4. Who took Aleena, and how do he fit into Fey politics?
5. What was the goal of the kidnappers/assassins?
6. What were those strange wooden weapons found on the two dust piles by the ballista?
7. What does the prophesy mean, esp regarding where the demon will appear?
8. What are Garan and his group planning/motivated by


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> P says: "You may be jumping to conclusions.  The parties she was going to were public knowledge, altohugh her route was not.  Its rather easy to get those guest lists.  Besides, while her living quarters and her person are invisible to scrying, many places she was going are not.  Additionally, it was known that she was coming from the palace.  Someone could have followed you."




"I beg to disagree sir. This route was was selected as to the least likely chance for ambush.  Due to the terrain, the ambush site was given a low probibility of encounter.  However, the risk model did not take into account invisible Abysll Drakes.  All precautions where taken to prevent being followed.  However, the tactics used by the assialiant, make the possibility of following the wagon, teleporting ahead of the party, than attacking very unlikely."


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> " My guess is they already know - I'd assume they caused it to happen.  And they won't be infiltrating the city tonight - they'll be sheltering behind their magical wall until the demon has been through."




"I got the impression it was something more . . . perhaps something controlling them . . . the evil presence that passed just before . . . well, you know,"  Crimson replied. "Anyway, I'm with you, the sooner we figure out what's going on, the sooner we can deal with it"

*Crimson followed the others off the ship plank, keeping an eye out for those watching.*

OOC: did we get anything else other than the wand off of Alath?


----------



## frostrune (Jul 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "I beg to disagree sir. This route was was selected as to the least likely chance for ambush.  Due to the terrain, the ambush site was given a low probibility of encounter.  However, the risk model did not take into account invisible Abysll Drakes.  All precautions where taken to prevent being followed.  However, the tactics used by the assialiant, make the possibility of following the wagon, teleporting ahead of the party, than attacking very unlikely."




"Easy Kaarlo.  We are all upset by what transpired this evening but one must be careful when talking of spies and traitors.  Facts must support conjecture and until we know more it is best not to jump to conclusions,"   Timrin ends with a simpathetic smile.

"Lord Peregion, it does seem quite likely that the attacks on you and your daughter were perpetrated by the same group that now sails on Waterdeep.  If I may ask, what do we know of the enemies at our gates?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

Hearing the rebuff, Kaarlo goes silent.

OOC: I will be offline till Monday.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: did we get anything else other than the wand off of Alath?




OOC: She was wearing plate armor and carrying a big sword, from memory... /OOC


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 23, 2005)

On the way to find Peregion, Fin riffles through the book, seeing if he can read the Druidic script, paying particular attention to the section indicated by Goran.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 23, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> If I may ask, what do we know of the enemies at our gates?"




"Yes, this may be greater that what we are seing"  tooking at peregrion, he says "Are the attacks limited to your family, or have you heard of other attempts on other noble families?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> On the way to find Peregion, Fin riffles through the book, seeing if he can read the Druidic script, paying particular attention to the section indicated by Goran.





Most of the book is written in an unknown language likely related to Mulhorandi.  Only that ritual is in Druidic.  It looks like it uses relatively standard incantations and components for binding demons, with certain components focusing on cold and water-oriented demons, although the procedures and arrangements are a bit different than standard binding rituals.   Finis impressed by the relatively innovative use of standard strategies and notes that with some study some improvements to other rituals could be derived from this one. He also finds it strange that such a ritual, ESPECIALLY its largely-organic components would not be far more different than what he is used to, considering the extreme distance in time and space between here and the writing of that book.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Yes, this may be greater that what we are seing"  tooking at peregrion, he says "Are the attacks limited to your family, or have you heard of other attempts on other noble families?"




Hmmm...Good question.  If there were more attacks, we haven't heard anything about them here.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2005)

"Fin?" Alethia queries. "I do have an amulet that aids in the translations of languages, both spoken and written. Trick is, it doesn't decipher hidden meanings, that you must do yourself. If you need it, I'll loan it to you so you can read the book."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2005)

Peregion steps into the argument between Timrin and Kaarlo.  "It doesn't matter how good a route you took, although they may have been expecting you to take the safest.  However, so long as your opponent has access to invisibility, flying and teleportation, almost nowhere is safe.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Fin?" Alethia queries. "I do have an amulet that aids in the translations of languages, both spoken and written. Trick is, it doesn't decipher hidden meanings, that you must do yourself. If you need it, I'll loan it to you so you can read the book."




Fin nods abstractedly.  "Most of this is in... Ancient Mulhorandi, maybe.  The amulet would help.  The ritual seems straightforward enough, though.  Looks like we might be dealing with a fiend of water or ice..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin nods abstractedly.  "Most of this is in... Ancient Mulhorandi, maybe.  The amulet would help.  The ritual seems straightforward enough, though.  Looks like we might be dealing with a fiend of water or ice..."




The amulet is clearly functioning, but it seems unable to translate anything beyond a little more detail on the demon "rising when the (New or Young) Star of the (Heavens or Sky or gods) falls upon the Guiding Star of the Oceans."  The rest looks like the same language, but is either in code or nonsense.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2005)

"Hmm." Alethia, says, taking back the amulet, after Fin has finished with it. She thinks a bit more. "That could be referring to a comet or meteor." She thinks out loud. "We may need to take this to someone who is versed in deciphering codes and ancient writings. This book could contain information on where the demon actually is, instead of only the generalities we've been given."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2005)

Fin gets a telepathic mesage form Hannah:

"Arundel arrived with the evidence  you've gathered.  We're pulling out all the stops on this one.  Mesengers have been dispatched to bring in all relevant experts, and we've got our seers seeking whatever leads they can.  Darius Varl [Necromancer] has already looked at some of what you've brought.  He thinks the warriors who attacked you are some sort of vampire.  There is a relatively rare breed whose demonic nature primarily strengthens their body rather than their mind.  They turn to dust when slain, and the necromantic residue on the dust is consistant with this theory.  Oh, and he knows what those weapons are.  They are throwing stakes, used by vampire hunters.  As long as they are made form a single piece of wood and they hit the heart, they'll kill, although for them to penetrate the wielder must be extremely strong.  Its odd that these vampires would seem to be carrying them...

Be careful, everyone.  I don't have  good feeling about all this."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 24, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Hmm." Alethia, says, taking back the amulet, after Fin has finished with it. She thinks a bit more. "That could be referring to a comet or meteor." She thinks out loud. "We may need to take this to someone who is versed in deciphering codes and ancient writings. This book could contain information on where the demon actually is, instead of only the generalities we've been given."




"An astronomer, perhaps," Fin suggests.  "If the references to stars are literal, someone who studies the heavens may know what event is described."

_OOC: 
1. Does Toril have a 'pole star' used for navigation?
2. Do we know of any noted astronomers/astrologers who have observatories in the city?
3. Goran said that the prophecy indicated the demon would appear tonight.  Is there any reference to a date, other than the 'stars' passage?
/OOC_

When Hannah's message arrives, Fin passes it on to the others.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2005)

1.  Yes, Toril has a pole star, although you aren't sure how something can fall on it.
2.  There are three observatories in the city.  No notable astrological or astronomical events are expected in the near future.
3.  Ancient Mulhorandi uses letters to represent numbers.  If you taker some of the untranslatable words near the stars passages to be numbers representing dates, it is possible that it refers to tonight.  Of course, they might be words, and you are not entirely sure where the letters and numbers begin and end, but it is certainly a reasonable interpretation to say that it is referring to tonight.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 25, 2005)

Dyria shrugged. "The things I know about ancient languages and decoding vague prophecies could be counted on the fingers of one foot. And I'm pretty knew to this city. So, you lead, and I'll follow."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

Fin gazes up at the Pole Star, looking for anything that seems 'different' about it, or anything in its vicinity.  Just in case.

He lets his eyeline gradually drop to the horizon - or whatever blocks it first.

_OOC: Do we know, perchance, what direction these red ships are approaching the city from? /OOC_


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 25, 2005)

Much like Dyria, my knowledge of esoteric codes and languages is lacking.  Perhaps if I pray to Ilmatar and meditate, he will grant me the wisdom to understand such writings, but I am just  a humble warrior in his service.  I would hope those that are more versed than I am in this manners can discern the true meaning. 

OOC:  Still in New England, enjoying a break from the heat and humidity.  New England Aquarium tomorrow.  

DM:  You  never answered my question about the fighting styles of our attackers.  Were they using some formalised stlye (like a monk or sacred fist) or did they just appeared to be skilled hand  to hand combatants (like a warrior using the unarmed strike feat)?

Will post againt when I can.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2005)

The ships are coming from the west, but that doesn't say that much about their original destination.  Its kind of like saying that they are approaching San Francisco Bay from the West.

You arent sure about the fighting style.  They were fighting similarly enough to imply some sort of shared style, but seem to have some strange hybrid style that combined hard-hitting brawling with some sort of soft-style martial art.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2005)

There is nothing noticeably strange in the sky.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2005)

"I suspect we have the tools nessisary to defeat and bind the demon, we simply lack a direction in which to use them to best advantage," she grins at Shando. "I too will pray to Selune for guidance and hope that the moon's light will lead us to what we seek."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2005)

Peregion comments:  "Hopefully we can determine who or what the Young Star of the Heavens is and what this star or light or whatever guiding ships at sea is that they refer to.  If we cannot find my daughter, soon, I there is always this:"  Peregion raises his arm and shows a set of oval depressions in his bracers with silver covers.  He continues "Behind each of these is a portrait of a person or place.  If I remove the cover, it will take me there.  I will have to go alone, but it is a risk I am willing to take."

Turning to the issue of the ships, an Admiral begins to speak "Pardon me, my Lord, but we must deal with the issue of those unidentified warships.  Our scouts indicate one very large and long ship surrounded by six smaller ones in formation.  Two in front, one on each flank, and two more behind.  They have a good number of griffon riders in the air on patrol.  All the ships and sails are red, flying a logo of a large Z made with three black gauntlets.  No one recognizes it.  We have not been able to get close enough to ascertain what weapons they carry on their decks or anything about the crew.  Similarly, the central ship seems to be radiating a field that blocks scrying.  They are moving like warships and engaging in very active defensive measures.  They are moving in formation, sending out air patrols, and blocking scrying.  On the other hand, if they did not have peaceful intentions, that fleet is far too small to harm our great city.  Hopefully it is not an advance force for something larger, however."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Peregion comments:  "Hopefully we can determine who or what the Young Star of the Heavens is and what this star or light or whatever guiding ships at sea is that they refer to.




_OOC: Oh - have we reached Peregion? /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2005)

Forgot that vital sentence.  Yeah, you get to where the others are.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Peregion comments:  "Hopefully we can determine who or what the Young Star of the Heavens is and what this star or light or whatever guiding ships at sea is that they refer to.  If we cannot find my daughter, soon, I there is always this:"  Peregion raises his arm and shows a set of oval depressions in his bracers with silver covers.  He continues "Behind each of these is a portrait of a person or place.  If I remove the cover, it will take me there.  I will have to go alone, but it is a risk I am willing to take."




"Hopefully, it won't come to that, my lord.  Another possibility that occurred to me - is there any chance that you, with your position in the city's naval defences, could be considered the 'Guiding Star of the Oceans' for Waterdeep?"

_OOC: Is there an estimate of when Arundel will make it, so the results of the Commune can be passed on? /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Hopefully, it won't come to that, my lord.  Another possibility that occurred to me - is there any chance that you, with your position in the city's naval defences, could be considered the 'Guiding Star of the Oceans' for Waterdeep?"
> 
> _OOC: Is there an estimate of when Arundel will make it, so the results of the Commune can be passed on? /OOC_




Peregion says: "It could be, but it seems a stretch."

Meanwhile, Hannah passes on the Commune results.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Kaarlo nods a greeting to the rest of the party as it arrives.  FOr those that do not know about the kidnapping, he fills in the details, like wise he listens to the other adventures people where on.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 25, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> On the other hand, if they did not have peaceful intentions, that fleet is far too small to harm our great city.  Hopefully it is not an advance force for something larger, however."




"Unless there is a demond on board one of those ships" Murdoch sais out loud, to one in particular. Looking at Peregion"Have any envoys been sent to the ships?"


----------



## frostrune (Jul 25, 2005)

Timrin looks a bit sheepish, his intellect far inferior to that of his esteemed companions, "Binding demons and rituals are beyond my knowledge but wouldn't the formation of the enemy ships look like a 'star' if seen from above?  Could this have anything to do with the prophecy?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks a bit sheepish, his intellect far inferior to that of his esteemed companions, "Binding demons and rituals are beyond my knowledge but wouldn't the formation of the enemy ships look like a 'star' if seen from above?  Could this have anything to do with the prophecy?"




_OOC: Ooooo-ooh.  Does Waterdeep have a lighthouse?  And is it anywhere near the path of the approaching ships? /OOC_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Hannah passes on the Commune results.




Fin's eyes turn distant briefly as he receives the message, and he murmurs notes to himself while he listens.

"Hannah again," he explains, as his focus returns.  "Arundel's had a chat with Herself, and he's on his way over.  But I got the high points."

He checks a few items off on his fingers.

"The book's important, but unrelated to your demon-fey.  The vampires are a dead end.  The ships and the attacks are somehow related.  There's a chance to save Aleena, but it has to be tonight... and she's probably still in Waterdeep somewhere.  And saving her is apparently important not just for her own sake, but for the city.  Lastly, if we get the chance, we might want to try contacting Oberon, though whether it'll help was iffy."

"Oh," he adds to Alethia, "for what it's worth, Waukeen gave you the nod of approval."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2005)

"I didn't doubt that for a minute," she said dryly at Fin's remark and sobered as she mulled over the information at hand. "Aleena..." 

She looked at Peregion, her eyes shadowed with an old pain. "This may not be a simple kidnapping for ransom. It could be... She could be a sacrifice. And if they couldn't have her, I'm sure that a paladin's life would do equally well to set the demon free. That's why there were two kidnapping attempts." she continued. 

"It could well be they need you both for this ritual." she shook her head, as if dispelling an old, unpleasant memory. "I am no expert on this, but it would do us all no good if you fell into their hands as well."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 26, 2005)

The attack on Lord Piergeron wasn't a kidnapping.  They were trying to kill him, probably to keep him from saving his daughter from the sacrifice.  Why else would they use such strong measures and attacks against him, when they could have used other means just to take him alive?  Could Aleena be the star they are speaking of?  Is there something about her that would relate her with the stars?  A falling star at the time of  her birth? An unusual positioning of the stars in the heavens?  Does she perhaps carry or use an item or perhaps cast a spell that is related to stars in some manner? 

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 26, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> The attack on Lord Piergeron wasn't a kidnapping.  They were trying to kill him, probably to keep him from saving his daughter from the sacrifice.  Why else would they use such strong measures and attacks against him, when they could have used other means just to take him alive?  Could Aleena be the star they are speaking of?  Is there something about her that would relate her with the stars?  A falling star at the time of  her birth? An unusual positioning of the stars in the heavens?  Does she perhaps carry or use an item or perhaps cast a spell that is related to stars in some manner?




"Those are all excellent questions Shando, but we are sorely in need of answers.  I suggest we put speculation aside and look at what we do know."

"Arundel has channeled some great information for us.  We know with certainty that all these events are somehow related.  Waukeen told us that saving Aleena helps save the city.  Our efforts should be focused there."

"Since everything is at least loosely connected I find some of the small things you all have learned to be the most telling."

"The creature that took Aleena mentioned Oberon, God of good Faerie.  He also had some type of deformed butterfly wings or some such.  That sounds very Fey-like to me.  His mount bore the device of the Unseelie Court.  There certainly appears to be some faerie involvement.  Waukeen intimated that followers of Oberon may be of some help.  Does anyone know how to contact them?"

"Also, your encounter with Alath on the Mulhorandi ship is disturbing and revealing.  The Watcher granted her a moment of lucidity before the darkness consumed her.  She mentioned that her group sought to destroy a demon named Al-Hulath.  The quest took them some 15 years to complete.  And she seemed to think it was the year 1280 DR.  Learning of this group, their quest, and the demon may be critically important.  I would hope that combined resources of this city's finest priests, wizards, and sages would be able to dredge up something useful regarding this?" 

"Lastly, Arundel confirmed that our efforts should be focused within the city.  Are there any ideas on where to begin?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> The attack on Lord Piergeron wasn't a kidnapping.  They were trying to kill him, probably to keep him from saving his daughter from the sacrifice.  Why else would they use such strong measures and attacks against him, when they could have used other means just to take him alive?  Could Aleena be the star they are speaking of?  Is there something about her that would relate her with the stars?  A falling star at the time of  her birth? An unusual positioning of the stars in the heavens?  Does she perhaps carry or use an item or perhaps cast a spell that is related to stars in some manner?
> 
> Hawkeye





[Shando and the rest are well aware that Aleena is also known as the Paladinstar, referring to her famous paladin father and referencing the fact that he is in turn referred to as the Paladinson for HIS famous paladin father.It was mentioned in the OOC thread when I was laying out the mission options]

[There are three lighthouses in Waterdeep.  One very large one on the mainland and two smaller ones integrated into fortified towers that are part of the bays outer defenses]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Could Aleena be the star they are speaking of?  Is there something about her that would relate her with the stars?"




Fin's head snaps up.

"Paladinstar," he breathes.  "Ships... the lighthouse!"

"My lord," he says quickly to Peregion, "can you get men - skyknights, perhaps? - to investigate the small lighthouses?  Just in case - I'm picking the 'Guiding Star' is the main beacon.  With your permission, we'll leave right away."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin's head snaps up.
> 
> "Paladinstar," he breathes.  "Ships... the lighthouse!"
> 
> "My lord," he says quickly to Peregion, "can you get men - skyknights, perhaps? - to investigate the small lighthouses?  Just in case - I'm picking the 'Guiding Star' is the main beacon.  With your permission, we'll leave right away."





"Yes, yes, I think that couple be it.  We can send a warning to the external towers, but they are part of a fortress and its on highest alert as it is on account of those ships.  Those towers are full of soldiers already."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> ""Also, your encounter with Alath on the Mulhorandi ship is disturbing and revealing.  The Watcher granted her a moment of lucidity before the darkness consumed her.  She mentioned that her group sought to destroy a demon named Al-Hulath.  The quest took them some 15 years to complete.  And she seemed to think it was the year 1280 DR.  Learning of this group, their quest, and the demon may be critically important.  I would hope that combined resources of this city's finest priests, wizards, and sages would be able to dredge up something useful regarding this?"




"Necromancer," Fin corrects absently.  Whatever his other sterling qualities, he nevertheless retains a strong pedantic streak.  "Al-Hulath was a necromancer.  Hmm... Alath... Al-Hulath.  I wonder if Alath was her real name?"

"It's an excellent thought, Timmy, and you know my preferences - I'd love to spend a week doing as much dredging as possible.  But Arundel also gave us a time limit..."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Yes, yes, I think that couple be it.  We can send a warning to the external towers, but they are part of a fortress and its on highest alert as it is on account of those ships.  Those towers are full of soldiers already."




"Works for me," he agrees.  "I'll have to leave a note for Arundel."

He takes a mental inventory of who is present.

"... Zephyr, Alethia... are either of you carrying a Dimensional Anchor?  We don't want to fight a fully-mobile demon if we can avoid it.  Magic Circles?  If he summons allies, we'll want them hedged.  Cold iron, holy weapons, no electricity.  If it's a fey instead... cold iron as well.  My lord Peregion - is there a ready supply of cold iron weapons stored anywhere?"

_OOC: DM, I've got a proposal, but it's stretching a spell, and I'll understand if you say 'No way' 

One of the theories about the Summon spells is that they temporarily summon a creature from an outer plane.  The subschool description states that "When the spell ends or is dispelled, a summoned creature is instantly sent back to where it came from."

If I wanted to get a message to Oberon, would it be feasible to use Summon Nature's Ally to summon a satyr or pixie, give them the message, and then send them back to their outer plane?  More in the nature of a courtesy FYI than a plea for help - just to let him know where his misplaced villain has turned up and what he's up to, in case he wants to try for extradition, say.  (Of course, if he felt like sending some assistance to ensure the guy doesn't get away, we wouldn't say no!)

Possible, or no? /OOC_


----------



## Falkus (Jul 26, 2005)

"No electricity? Lovely," Dyria commented, holding up her whip dagger, and looking at the bolts of electricity that arced between the various barbs. She muttered the command word, and the bolts disappeared. "Fortunately, it is cold iron."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2005)

"A Dimensional Ancor? No, I'm afraid not. I have a Mace of Disruption and a Holy Composite longbow with a flaming ability." she shrugged. "As for magical augumentation, I have a wand that will heal wounds, I can turn undead, but I'm afraid I'm not yet powerful enough to turn demons. I do have some spells granted by the goddess, but the offensive ones are mostly summoning spells, as well as something called Nimbus of Light." she tells Fin apologetically. "I'm more prepared to hunt undead, not demons. Though I suspect I can do some damage with what I have." she told him honestly. "Oh yeah. I also have a Wand of Monster Summoning."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I'm more prepared to hunt undead, not demons."




"With the vampire rumours, I think that's true of most of us tonight," Fin agrees ruefully.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2005)

Alethia grins back, just as rueful. "Well, all things considered, I'm sure there will be plenty of undead to fight before the night is done." she said. "That is if tonight's festivities are any indication."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 26, 2005)

"I wield a Holy, Cold Iron blade and have a wand of Protection from Evil, though the duration of the spell will be very limited (1st level)."

"Helm has granted me 2 more smite attempts this day as well.  I can do some damage to this demon or evil fey if I can get close enough."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2005)

[Hyp: That trick wont work to contact just any being that way, but summoning something from the fey domain to get a message to their master is reasonable.  You can do waht you proposed.]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "The creature that took Aleena mentioned Oberon, God of good Faerie.  He also had some type of deformed butterfly wings or some such.  That sounds very Fey-like to me.  His mount bore the device of the Unseelie Court.  There certainly appears to be some faerie involvement.  Waukeen intimated that followers of Oberon may be of some help.  Does anyone know how to contact them?"




"I have a thought," Fin says.  "But I'll only have two minutes to explain the situation and pass on a message... and I can't make any guarantees it'll reach Oberon.  Assuming it works, though... what do we want to tell him?  Kaarlo, Murdoch, any obvious distinguishing features that might identify our butterfly friend to a Faerie God?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "No electricity? Lovely," Dyria commented, holding up her whip dagger, and looking at the bolts of electricity that arced between the various barbs. She muttered the command word, and the bolts disappeared. "Fortunately, it is cold iron."




Fin taps The Book with a finger.  "If the ritual is to be believed, the demon in question is likely to have an affinity for cold or water.  Fire might be particularly effective... and we should ward against cold if we can."

"Oh, for a day to prepare," he sighs.


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*

Crimson looked at the others in their quest for more information and offered, "I can do a reading on anything left behind, including the wyvern, the sword of Alath, or any other remains.  In particular, I can use _Sensitivity to Impressions _ or _Object Reading_.  Unfortunately, Sensitivity takes at least an hour to get into the proper frame of mind and then some time to review the items.  Object reading takes minutes but does not provide near the information, but I might be able to get a name of the owner of the wyvern from it, or the owner of the saddle of something similar.  Not nearly enough time I'm afraid."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson looked at the others in their quest for more information and offered, "I can do a reading on anything left behind, including the wyvern, the sword of Alath, or any other remains.  In particular, I can use _Sensitivity to Impressions _ or _Object Reading_.  Unfortunately, Sensitivity takes at least an hour to get into the proper frame of mind and then some time to review the items.  Object reading takes minutes but does not provide near the information, but I might be able to get a name of the owner of the wyvern from it, or the owner of the saddle of something similar.  Not nearly enough time I'm afraid."




"There may be enough time if you think it worth it.  Some of us may need to collect our full compliment of gear before we dive headlong into a fight."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> .....  "But I'll only have two minutes to explain the situation and pass on a message... and I can't make any guarantees it'll reach Oberon.  Assuming it works, though... what do we want to tell him?  Kaarlo, Murdoch, any obvious distinguishing features that might identify our butterfly friend to a Faerie God?"




Kaarlo who had been silent as he heard the back and forth brainstorm banter, now replys, "He has an oddly angular yet beautiful face, very fair skin, and short blond hair. His eyes are just deep, dark, black pits. I saw decaying remains of giant butterfly wings on his back, merely skeletal frames almost devoid of their thin, colorful tissues. Than he spoke in a  fiendish languages. His face appears to grow, and then to look even more evil, with fangs and horns growing from it. And he mentioned Oberon.  He said.....damn what was that line....oh yea, he talked about, 'Faerie magic. Interesting. Oberon sent a mortal to bring me back. Clearly he's slipping.'  So this being knows about Oberon, maybe Oberon knows him?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 26, 2005)

"I am my own best weapon.  My training and my faith allow me to hurt demons with a punch or a kick. I carry everything else I need with me."  he indicates his shoulder bag.  "We should leave as soon as we are able." 

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> " He said.....damn what was that line....oh yea, he talked about, 'Faerie magic. Interesting. Oberon sent a mortal to bring me back. Clearly he's slipping.'  So this being knows about Oberon, maybe Oberon knows him?"





"He was talking about my magic... My magic comes directly from Oberon. This is due to an ancient pact made by my one of my ancestors. Unfortunately, I have no means of contacting Oberon directly. However, a fey could recognize my magic and this could be enough for it to trust us and carry a message to its master."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "There may be enough time if you think it worth it.  Some of us may need to collect our full compliment of gear before we dive headlong into a fight."




Fin nods - Timrin makes sense, of course, even though the sense of urgency is weighing heavily on the druid.

"True.  I don't know that we can afford an hour... but Crimson and I can spent ten or fifteen minutes doing some object reading while the rest of you gear up."

His fingers have been itching to perform a reading on The Book anyway - perhaps to find out some more about Goran and who they stole it from.



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "He was talking about my magic... My magic comes directly from Oberon. This is due to an ancient pact made by my one of my ancestors. Unfortunately, I have no means of contacting Oberon directly. However, a fey could recognize my magic and this could be enough for it to trust us and carry a message to its master."




"All right - we'll try to use that.  Odds are the fey I summon will speak Common... but if it doesn't, you'll have to do the talking, Murdoch.  My Sylvan is beyond rusty."

_OOC: Dropping Baleful Polymorph to cast Summon Nature's Ally V: Satyr with pipes. /OOC_


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*

Crimson offered, "You may want to wait to summon something until I do an object reading on the Wyvern and anything else that was left behind on from the attacker.  You may be able to gather more information with a name."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson offered, "You may want to wait to summon something until I do an object reading on the Wyvern and anything else that was left behind on from the attacker.  You may be able to gather more information with a name."




Fin clears his throat, looking momentarily sheepish.

"Yes, naturally," he agrees.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2005)

"I'm pretty much ready, or at least as ready as I can be." she thought a moment. "Does anyone have any arrows with cold iron heads?" she asked.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Yes, naturally," he agrees.




Crimson asked where the wyvern and other items from the attack were being held.  There she performed an object reading, first on the wyvern (if possible - it's inanimate now), then on anything else from the attack.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Kaarlo 'thumbs/points' toward the wagon.  Hoping to lessen the tension he playfully adds, "If you can not see the abysall drake that the successful kidnapper used, than I know where to find a white cane you can use."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2005)

Alethia chuckles and goes to find a place to sit down nearby. She then takes out her bow and makes sure that everything is in working order. "At least a mace just needs cleaning once in a while." she shook her head, thinking about the upcoming lighthouse expedition.

"My lord? Are there any blueprints to this lighthouse? We probably will need the plans for the underground areas near and under it as well. At least we won't be going in blind that way."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson asked where the wyvern and other items from the attack were being held.  There she performed an object reading, first on the wyvern (if possible - it's inanimate now), then on anything else from the attack.




_OOC: Fin will take that opportunity to perform an object reading on The Book... going back two owners, if possible - Goran, and Al-Hulath, maybe? /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2005)

[Object Reading is for objects, sensitivity is for locations.  Beings go through less "owners."  Technically, all you get to see is the guy who took Aleena, and the Unseelie creature that whose domain it was from.  That creature is shaped like a woman with butterfly wings, but she is made of crackling, purplish-black energy, apparently the same energy that that whip was made of.  You see an image of the creature that took Aleena channeling pure elemental fire at the beast until itbend to his will (Looks like Fire domain contol fire creatures ability])


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 27, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [Object Reading is for objects, sensitivity is for locations.  Beings go through less "owners."  Technically, all you get to see is the guy who took Aleena, and the Unseelie creature that whose domain it was from.  That creature is shaped like a woman with butterfly wings, but she is made of crackling, purplish-black energy, apparently the same energy that that whip was made of.  You see an image of the creature that took Aleena channeling pure elemental fire at the beast until itbend to his will (Looks like Fire domain contol fire creatures ability])




_OOC: Isn't it Last owner’s race, Last owner’s gender, Last owner’s age, Last owner’s alignment, How last owner gained and lost the object? /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2005)

Fin sees an image of a magey-looking member of Goran's group writing the book (LG, 130, male), then using magic to age it artificially.  In the room with Goran's group is a tall, pale, dark-haired man wearing a long leather trenchcoat. When he moves, you can see numerous weapons, especially throwing knives, on his belt and on a bandoleer.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Isn't it Last owner’s race, Last owner’s gender, Last owner’s age, Last owner’s alignment, How last owner gained and lost the object? /OOC_




Ok, take that in addition to visions.  I should have looked that up, sorry.  The creatures are both ridiculously old and CE,  male attacked Aleena, female energy-fey, yo usaw how the guy got it, the original owner got it when her servants caught it in the wild and branded it.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*

Crimson passed on the information she saw from the wyvern, before rooting around in the wagon, looking for a saddle, bridle or something that was worn by either the attacker or the wyvern to get more information.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2005)

The throwing stakes apparently were never owned by the guys they were found on.  You get a flash of the man who was overseening Garan's group create the book.  He is about 200 years old, male, CE, and he carved it himself.  You see him last giving them up throwing them from behind some boxes  in front of one of the nearby stores. 

You get earlier flashes, too.  They are present as he discusses a matter with the mage who attacked you.  All around are dead soldiers of some sort, and the mage and his companions are wounded.  You see the mage carving runes in the man's arm with a silver tatooing needle.  Then you see  all the men who attacked you with the mage lined up in ceremonial vestments with the holy symbol of Anubis emblazoned on them.  The man cuts his untatoo'ed arm with a silver knife.  He then raises his tatooed arm, and small throwing knives crackling with magical energy appear.  He throws them, wounding one of the mage's companions.   Blood and shadowy smoke come from the man's wound, and he gives it to the mage's companion to drink from.  The warrior then falls to the ground.  The man repeats the process, sometimes apparently conjuring knives, other times using it to imbue preexisting ones with power.   He recite's an incantation, and all those he wounded rise.  He says.  "My lord demands a sacrifice.  Who volunteers.  All of them do.  He pulls out those same two carved throwing stakes and throws them at two of the mage's companions at once.  The stakes penetrate their hearts and they burst into dust and shadows.  The man says to the mage.  "Now, you have one more duty to fulfill before I release you..."  The vision then ends.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson passed on the information she saw from the wyvern, before rooting around in the wagon, looking for a saddle, bridle or something that was worn by either the attacker or the wyvern to get more information.




No saddle was used and there is not enough of that fairy dust to use for the spell, especially since what WAS gathered is being analyzed right now by mages and alchemists back at the base.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 27, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You get a flash of the man who was overseening Garan's group create the book.  He is about 200 years old, male, CE, and he carved it himself.




_OOC: Race?  Human, or Vampire?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Race?  Human, or Vampire?_




Vampire.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 27, 2005)

"By the Gods!!  That creature was present at Peregion's ambush and we never saw him?  He also seems to be pulling Goran's strings.  The vampire attacks on other noble houses can't be a coincidence.  This all has to be connected."

"Does this mean the book is a fake?  Are we chasing a demon or a vampire?"

Timrin is obviously agitated, his silver eyes glow with a dangerous inner fire.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Hearing all of this talk of vampire versus demon has Kaarlo baffled and perplexed looking.  He ponders if anyone in town can help, but that would take time to cull through the contacts and to get people to open up and talk.  Time appears to be a non exsistent luxury.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2005)

Alethia gets up and in one smooth motion puts the bow back in the quiver. Her expression is intense, her eyes faintly glowing, betraying her emotions.

"I don't know Timrin. But the sooner we get to the lighthouse and investigate it, the sooner our questions will be answered." she looked grim, all humor fled. "We also need to send someone back to Garan. Preferably priests who can turn powerful undead. We need answers from him as well."

"We know we will be facing undead and evil fey both. Possibly assorted mortals as well. They are entrenched, which means they have the high ground. We should expect traps both magical and mundane. With the fey present, they'll most likely be using sleep and charm based attacks. We need protections against that."

She looked at Lord Perigeron. "My lord. Do you have anything belonging to your daughter? I'm sure that somebody here can use that to locate her somehow. I can't, but I know it can be done."


----------



## Falkus (Jul 28, 2005)

"Then let's go around them," Dyria said, crossing her arms. "Climb the outside of the lighthouse to get to the top. It certainly beats having to fight our way up level by level.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 28, 2005)

Alethia begins pacing, more out of pent up energy than anything else. "No... Noo. That won't work Dyria. It's a good idea, but it's obvious. They'd expect it. All it would take is one jacknape with a nasty sense of humor and a handy caldroun full of boiling oil and you'd have one very crispy climber." she shook her head and stopped pacing.

"We need a distraction. A show of force. Something to get their attention while a small group goes in, rescues Aleena and takes care of the demon and the summoners." She shrugged. "The small group should only attack the enemy at the last possible moment. Guile and sneakiness are our allies. Bluster is our cover. Once inside, trust nothing not even your own eyes, for the fey love illusions and misdirection."

"We also need somebody to scry the place to see if they're actually there. If the scry is being blocked or altered in some way then we know something is up."


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 129*



			
				Alethia said:
			
		

> "We also need somebody to scry the place to see if they're actually there. If the scry is being blocked or altered in some way then we know something is up."



"I'll be able to scry up there, Alethia,"  Crimson replied, "but first we want to take the information I've learned and deliver our message through Fin."

Crimson related what she learned from the object readings to the others.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson related what she learned from the object readings to the others.




Fin, likewise, passes on what he learned from a Reading on The Book.

"The evil vampire was supervising the good mage who faked up this 'book of ancient prophecy'.  Whether the mage was possessed by undead demon spiders at the time or not, I couldn't tell you."

"Fake book or not, the ritual itself seems sound.  If there's an ancient demon, it looks like it should bind it.  The question, though - if an evil vampire mastermind wants us to bind a demon, is it a demon we should be binding?"

"Assuming this 'prophecy' does lead us to Aleena, we're still left with the fact that the demon-binding ritual has no relevance to her abductor - an evil fey.  Whether he's working with the vampire, or competing against the vampire, we don't know."

"And, of course, we have the suggestion that perhaps the vampire mastermind killed off some of his own henchmen during the attack on Peregion - that mystery knife lends credence to the possibility he was there.  As to why?  It seems unlikely the attack was a fake... it's hard to convincingly attack someone while reliably leaving them alive, with a flaming ballista!"

Fin runs a hand through his hair, looking a little harried.

"I _hate_ time limits," he mutters.

"Perhaps Oberon will answer all our questions for us," he offers, though the joke suffers substantially from an unconvincing delivery.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

"Alethia, where would this location of Aleena be?  How do you know where she is?  Or am I misinterperting thoughts?

Why do we want to split up the rescue party?  Creating distractions are not always a good thing if the guards are well trained.  I know if I was guarding someone and I heard a commotion, I would assume that the main attack would come in any second.  Splitting us up like that is not a good idea.  I do agree that stealth is good, but I also believe the guards will be waiting for us and prepared and stealth alone will not work."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 28, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "By the Gods!!  That creature was present at Peregion's ambush and we never saw him?  He also seems to be pulling Goran's strings.  The vampire attacks on other noble houses can't be a coincidence.  This all has to be connected."
> 
> "Does this mean the book is a fake?  Are we chasing a demon or a vampire?"
> 
> Timrin is obviously agitated, his silver eyes glow with a dangerous inner fire.





OOC:  Oops!  This post should really have come after Fin and Crimson reveal what they learn.  Otherwise it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 28, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "We need a distraction. A show of force. Something to get their attention while a small group goes in, rescues Aleena and takes care of the demon and the summoners." She shrugged. "




"If we need a distraction, I can voluneer for that. I can strike them repeatdly with my powers. However, I also don't think we should split up. We have strenght in numbers, and whether it be a vampire, a demond or both, we must not dilute our strenght."

Looking at Peregion. "My lord, I will need a cold iron mace as my current weaponry is non-magical. I mostly rely on my magic, but we don't know exactly what we are up against."

Grabbing a clerc or a soldier nearby, Murdoch will request to have a message dispached to his follower, Ariel Firefist, to come and join him immediately. Also, he will send another message to his roguish follower, Madam Mirna the Tulip, to also come to brief him on anything she has heard in the city regarding the recent events.

OCC: I've been severely underusing my co-horts. DM_Matt, if you don't mind, I'll bring in Murdoch's highest level follower, Ariel firefist (please see RG), for some extra healing power anf the other for additional info.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 28, 2005)

Alethia nodded. "You're right of course. We don't know for sure if it is the lighthouse. It's just our best bet. I was thinking instead of splitting our group, we should be the small force." she shook her head. "I'm just throwing out ideas here." she shook her head. "I hate waiting. I hate time limits even more."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 29, 2005)

There is such a thing as trying  to obtain too much information.  Perhaps the wisest course to to defeat both the demon and the vampire.  How long do we believe before those warships are in the  harbor?"

Hawkeye

OOC:  Leave for home tomorrow.  May not be able to reply until Saturday or  Sunday.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2005)

You can do better than getting an item belonging to Aleena:  You have some blood taken from the door of the carriage.  Attempting to scry with it narrows down her location, but as it gets near the lighthouse, you cannot go further.  It seems like there is a scrying block in the lighthouse (which sort of gives away that something bad is going on in there, so its not all that effective a coutnermeasure).


----------



## kirinke (Jul 30, 2005)

Alethia nods, satisfied. "The lighthouse definantly needs investigating then." she said after that was revealed. "My guess is that the ritual is going to take place underneath the lighthouse or someplace underground near it."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 31, 2005)

The silver fire returns to Timrin's eyes, his visage is at once both terrible and beautiful.  Those present who have never fought beside the paladin may be shocked by his wrath and ice cold words, "Let us waste no time then.  To the lighthouse and quickly!  Let us approach quietly and let our scouts learn what we may before we kick in the door and put this demon to the sword.  There shall be no sacrifice!"

With a curt bow to Lord Peregion he quickly turns on his heel and stalks determinedly from the chamber.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 31, 2005)

"My life was spared in similar circumstances a long time ago. As long as I can defend others, I will not let an innocent be sacrificed to some dark power." she said grimly determined, hinting at her own past.  

Her eyes are glowing bright silver, betraying an icy cold, controlled anger. You get the impression that she has been barely in control of her own emotions since learning about a possible demonic sacrifice. Only years of training and tempering has kept her from completely loosing it. This hits far too close to home. 

"We need those blue prints my Lord. I'm not going in there blind. But Timrin is right, we can't wait much longer either."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "My life was spared in similar circumstances a long time ago. As long as I can defend others, I will not let an innocent be sacrificed to some dark power." she said grimly determined, hinting at her own past.
> 
> Her eyes are glowing bright silver, betraying an icy cold, controlled anger. You get the impression that she has been barely in control of her own emotions since learning about a possible demonic sacrifice. Only years of training and tempering has kept her from completely loosing it. This hits far too close to home.
> 
> "We need those blue prints my Lord. I'm not going in there blind. But Timrin is right, we can't wait much longer either."




A young woman with glasses has been silently poring over books and papers.  Those with relevant knowledge skills can also determine that the patches on her uniform identify her to be a lieutenant in the intelligence division of the Waterdeep City Guard.  She finally speaks up, her quite, scratchy voice taking a moment to get people's attention  "Those blueprints will take some time.  They are on file somewhere in Castle Waterdeep, but the librarian lives off premises.    Where are some details in our coastal defense files for the contingency that it needs to be converted into a defensive structure.  The building is just off the Cliffride at a relatively high point.  The building is 120 feet tall and 50 feet in diamete rand can see out to sea for miles.  Most of the inside is taken up with long stairways wrapping around a central shaft.  In the central shaft is a mechanical elevator...<she excitedly goes into excruciating detail about how it works>...

... the admiral interrupts, very annoyed "ACHEM, Lieutenant Kiran!"...

She moves on "Sorry sir...The first fifty feet are only shafts and stairs.  5 feet of stairs on each side, 5 foot shaft, 15 feet more on each side to the outer wall, which is 5 feet thick.  Next are three floors divided into four rooms along the outside of the shaft and stairs. The bottom one is where the keepers live.  Two bedrooms, one living room, and a kitchen.  The two above them are full of storage.  Then there is the lighthouse equipment itself, which takes up the center area above and around the top of the shaft. That area is where the lighthouse machinery is.  Suffice it to say it uses some magical light sources with mirrors and lenses.  It has a balcony all around and plate glass windows.  The shaft and stairs end there.  There are stairs up to the roof from there.  The actual light is on the roof in the center, raised pretty high."


----------



## Falkus (Jul 31, 2005)

"Elevator," Dyria mused, frowning. "Is that a synonym for: Device that other people can drop big barrels of alchemist's fire down? That's definitely out as a method of climbing the lighthouse, unless we're going to use it as a diversion. Maybe cast a few illusions on it, and send it up. I still thing trying to get to the top from the outside is a better idea. A building like that, a group of well-trained guards could hold us off for a month on the stairs."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 31, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Then there is the lighthouse equipment itself, which takes up the center area above and around the top of the shaft. That area is where the lighthouse machinery is.  Suffice it to say it uses some magical light sources with mirrors and lenses.  It has a balcony all around and plate glass windows.  The shaft and stairs end there.  There are stairs up to the roof from there.  The actual light is on the roof in the center, raised pretty high."




"That's the 'Guiding Star'," Fin puts in.  "You might be right about underground, Alethia, but my money's on the roof or the machine room... especially with the reference to the Young Star 'falling'."

"The balcony's well within range of a Dimension Door... but Shando's already Stepped tonight, and I don't think any of us have anything similar prepared.  My limited flight won't reach that high before it expires... and I'm loathe to suggest Murdoch fly up there unsupported!"

"... Zephyr, do you have a Wind Walk on hand?  I'd prefer not to have to fight our way up through the stairwells..."

Once this has been batted around, Fin will finally summon his Satyr


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Once this has been batted around, Fin will finally summon his Satyr




Fin summons his satyr. "You called?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 31, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fin summons his satyr. "You called?"




"Good evening, noble fey," Fin greets the creature.  "I apologise for imposing, but I can assure you I won't be sending you into battle.  Rather, I have a somewhat urgent message for your Lord Oberon... and one I think He may find of interest.  Our time is brief, however - are you able to convey such a message?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2005)

"No battle.  That's good.  No opportunity for a rousing performance, no party to liven up, but it could be worse.  Yes, I can. What is the message?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 31, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "... Zephyr, do you have a Wind Walk on hand?  I'd prefer not to have to fight our way up through the stairwells..."



_(During the batting)_
"Fin . . . I believe that I can polymorph into a large red dragon for a short time . . . minutes really,"  Crimson offered, hesitantly.  "With it's flight speed and carrying capacity . . . so long as we were close I could get many of you to the lighthouse rooftop.  The rest would be up to you . . . I would be rather vunerable during that time, but it might move quite a few people to the top."

OOC: Metamorphosis, 13 hit dice max.  Red Dragon, Young Large, 25 Strength, Duration 13 minutes, flight speed of 120, carrying capacity (900lbs light, 1800lbs medium, 2400lbs heavy).


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 31, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "No battle.  That's good.  No opportunity for a rousing performance, no party to liven up, but it could be worse.  Yes, I can. What is the message?"




"A daughter of a Lord of Waterdeep - this city - was kidnapped tonight by an evil fey.  The abductor was overheard saying something that suggested he thought Lord Oberon was attempting to capture him.  He was riding an abyssal drake marked with the sigil of the Unseelie Court, which we have learned was presented to him by an evil fey woman of great power.  Other information we have suggests that the missing girl may be at present in the Lighthouse of Waterdeep.  As well as the fey abductor, there is also a powerful vampire involved, and perhaps an ancient demon."

"If Lord Oberon wishes to send information or assistance, His aid would be most welcome.  Otherwise, I hope He finds this of some interest for His own purposes."

Fin quickly repeats the description Murdoch and Kaarlo gave of the adbuctor, his demon-face, his butterfly wings, the arcane attack, and the runic magic.

"Time grows short - if you wish to view the drake before the spell ends, it is just over there."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "A daughter of a Lord of Waterdeep - this city - was kidnapped tonight by an evil fey.  The abductor was overheard saying something that suggested he thought Lord Oberon was attempting to capture him.  He was riding an abyssal drake marked with the sigil of the Unseelie Court, which we have learned was presented to him by an evil fey woman of great power.  Other information we have suggests that the missing girl may be at present in the Lighthouse of Waterdeep.  As well as the fey abductor, there is also a powerful vampire involved, and perhaps an ancient demon."
> 
> "If Lord Oberon wishes to send information or assistance, His aid would be most welcome.  Otherwise, I hope He finds this of some interest for His own purposes."
> 
> ...




The satyr, suddenly looks serious, or at least, as serious as satyr can look.  I know of the creature of which you speak.  His name is Lordes Lucifer.  He was among Lord Oberon's most powerful servants, a Ghaele Eladrin, until he was corrupted by an Unseelie Lord named Zura of the Black Bolts.  He is cruel, cold, and arrogant, and lives by a strange code of honor which serves as a mockery of his former goodness.  The fact that he is here means that Zura has a larger purpose in mind for him and this city.  I must go.  It will take time to prepare a response, however.  Assume yourselves to be alone for the night."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 31, 2005)

Alethia is quiet, listening while the others talk and the satyre comes, revealing vital information. "Plots upon plots." she whispers to herself, thinking. 

"We need to hurry. Time is short Fin and it does not grow longer." she said. "Crimson's ability to turn into a dragon would be useful to get us to the top of the lighthouse." an idea sparked. "But wait. Do we have a supply of flying potions or spells around here? That might be even more useful."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 31, 2005)

Timrin awaits his companions impatiently in the outer hall, silently going over the few blessings (spells) Helm has granted him this day looking for something useful.

OOC:  I realized I never chose Timrin's spells so I'll get that done before this fight.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia is quiet, listening while the others talk and the satyre comes, revealing vital information. "Plots upon plots." she whispers to herself, thinking.
> 
> "We need to hurry. Time is short Fin and it does not grow longer." she said. "Crimson's ability to turn into a dragon would be useful to get us to the top of the lighthouse." an idea sparked. "But wait. Do we have a supply of flying potions or spells around here? That might be even more useful."




We can get fly cast on you right before battle if need be.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 1, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> We can get fly cast on you right before battle if need be.




_OOC: Is that Peregion talking? /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2005)

ooc:
wasn't thinking of battle. A standard potion doesn't work that long. I was thinking mainly of using it to get to the top of the lighthouse quickly, landing and then unleashing holy heaven on those bad guys.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2005)

bloody double post


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> wasn't thinking of battle. A standard fly spell doesn't last that long. I was thinking mainly of using it to get to the top of the lighthouse quickly, landing and then unleashing holy heaven on those bad guys.




(Overland flight is fine)

And yeah, that was Peregion saying that.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2005)

Alethia grinned wolfishly. "That would work equally as well my lord." she looked at the others. "You heard the satyr. We can expect no help from the Seelie courts this soon. And Aleena does not have much time. We should get moving now, before it is too late."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

"I will need help to get to the top.  I have a question for the group, I assume we want to be stealthy as long as possible?  Therefore, If the have traps and locked doors, I need to be one of the 1st up there to clear the LZ for everyone.  Invisibilty would be a nice bonus."

OOC: Find traps, search/spot +20.....Disable traps +24.....open locks +31


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2005)

"Do we have any illusionists around as well?" Alethia asked, a mischevious glint in her eyes. "That would make an appropriate distraction as well. If they're unseelie in those ships... We could make an illusion of an army of seelie coming down on them with Oberon at the head. That would frighten the holy hell out of them."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 1, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "We can get fly cast on you right before battle if need be."




"I like that idea better," Fin agrees.  "Like you say, Crimson - if you're carrying everyone, you're vulnerable.  And a very tempting target.  I'd prefer a Dimension Door or Teleport to get us to the balcony, but flying will do in a pinch!"

_OOC: Unless Arundel's put in an appearance, I think I'm done with everything I want to do before we head for the Lighthouse. /OOC_


----------



## frostrune (Aug 1, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin awaits his companions impatiently in the outer hall, silently going over the few blessings (spells) Helm has granted him this day looking for something useful.




As he waits for the others, Timrin asks Helm for help in keeping his mind focused and sharp for the task ahead.

[sblock] Timrin casts 'Clarity of Mind' - Pal 2, Underdark, pg 57 - grants him +4 insight bonus to saves vs spells/SLA with charm, compusion, or glamer descriptors.  It also reduces his miss chance by 10% vs concealment granted by spells with the glamer descriptor; last for 6 hrs (1 hr/caster level) [/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2005)

The admiral says to Alethia "An illusion of that size and intricacy will be difficult, will require going too close to the ships, and is based on the rather flimsy assumption that fey are on those ships.  When is the last time you've heard of a fey armada, after all, and wouldnt they use winged fey for air cavalry rather than humans or humanoids on griffons?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2005)

You arrive at the tower, hovering with overland flight.  It appears the internal lighting (permanent light globes that can be covered or uncovered) is covered up, but there seems to be some soft, flicking lights in there...Apparently from torches.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 1, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You arrive at the tower, hovering with overland flight.  It appears the internal lighting (permanent light globes that can be covered or uncovered) is covered up, but there seems to be some soft, flicking lights in there...Apparently from torches.




Just before leaving, Murdoch would have told the group: "I can remain invisible at will. If no one objects, I'll remain invisible to give us an edge."
Murdoch will use the Walk unseen invocation, and recast See the unseen, dark one’s own luck (Fortitude), & Fell flight


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 128*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Like you say, Crimson - if you're carrying everyone, you're vulnerable.  And a very tempting target.  I'd prefer a Dimension Door or Teleport to get us to the balcony, but flying will do in a pinch!"



Crimson looked relieved at Fin's comments, clearly uncomfortable with performing such a task but willing to do so if required.  On the journey to the tower, Crimson was silent, enjoying the thrill of flight.  

Once everyone arrived at the tower, Crimson manifested _true sight_.

OOC: Powers still active from the conflict earlier: Inertial Armor.  True Sight duration 13 minutes.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 1, 2005)

Timrin will be concentrating on Detecting Evil as we aproach and land (until something breaks that concentration... like a fight).  I will relay anything I learn to the others.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2005)

OOC:  I haven't gotten any email notifications that there was more activity since the DM asked us what our actions were going to be after my last post.  Has the system had a malfunction?

DM you still haven't answered my question about the fighting style of our attackers at Piergeron's ambush.

Shando looks up at the towering structure.   Up, up and away? he whispers quietly.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 1, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> DM you still haven't answered my question about the fighting style of our attackers at Piergeron's ambush.




_OOC: Yes, he did...  /OOC_


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Yes, he did...  /OOC_




OOC:  My apolgies then.  That answer was when I was using my PDA for my internet access.  The screen is less than 4 inches across.  Its easy to miss things.

So something like a cross between judo and karate or perhaps a kung fu style?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 1, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You arrive at the tower, hovering with overland flight.  It appears the internal lighting (permanent light globes that can be covered or uncovered) is covered up, but there seems to be some soft, flicking lights in there...Apparently from torches.




"Murdoch," Fin whispers, in the general direction of where the warlock might be.  "Can you take a look before we all crash the party?"

_OOC: Is Peregion taking part in the assault? 

I trust we're not hovering in the open - how close is the nearest convenient rooftop to the lighthouse? /OOC _


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2005)

Alethia's bow is out and ready, an arrow in hand as well. It will take only a moment's notice for her to fire.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Murdoch," Fin whispers, in the general direction of where the warlock might be.  "Can you take a look before we all crash the party?"
> 
> _OOC: Is Peregion taking part in the assault?
> 
> I trust we're not hovering in the open - how close is the nearest convenient rooftop to the lighthouse? /OOC _




There is a five-story building down the block to hide behind, but it is going to be hard to approach undetected since the lighthouse is so much taller than anything else around it.

And yes, Peregion is there.

He suggests "If you wish I can teleport to Aleena and distract them until you get there.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> There is a five-story building down the block to hide behind, but it is going to be hard to approach undetected since the lighthouse is so much taller than anything else around it.
> 
> And yes, Peregion is there.
> 
> He suggests "If you wish I can teleport to Aleena and distract them until you get there.




"Are you sure you can teleport there or might you be prevented by some anti teleportation field?  Can you teleport there and back to let us know what is immediately around her and where her exact location is?  Letting her know we are coming might be more useful than you hanging around waiting for us to show up."  Looking at the others, "If we go to the building in groups of two or less, we might be able to not attract notice.  Even better can we travel the sewers to get to the inside of either building?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 2, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> There is a five-story building down the block to hide behind, but it is going to be hard to approach undetected since the lighthouse is so much taller than anything else around it.
> 
> And yes, Peregion is there.
> 
> He suggests "If you wish I can teleport to Aleena and distract them until you get there.




 "Can you take anyone with you?  We are still charged with your safety and we already almost lost you the first time.  We all hate failure." 

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Can you take anyone with you?  We are still charged with your safety and we already almost lost you the first time.  We all hate failure."
> 
> Hawkeye





The device I have cannot take anyone else, but will penetrate most countermeasures.  It was made by an extremely powerful archmage and utilized a sample of her blood in its creation.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 2, 2005)

Timrin speaks though his eyes remain firmly fixed on the lighthouse, "Meaning no disrespect Lord Peregion, but we do not know if she is even in there.  I think that should be reserved for a last desperate measure, once we are certain where she is or time draws too short for caution.  More mundane reconaisance may be in order."

"Fin, can you change into a seagull or some other inconspicuous creature and give us a peek?  I know Murdoch can approach invisibly but they may be able to detect that."

[sblock] Since we are probably too far away for me to use my detect evil effectively, Timrin will be studying the lighthouse looking for inconsistancies (ie: disbelieving, looking to penetrate any illusions).[/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 2, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The device I have cannot take anyone else, but will penetrate most countermeasures.  It was made by an extremely powerful archmage and utilized a sample of her blood in its creation.




 "As you wish my Lord.  Did Fin here explain our "No money back" caluse in the case of you knowingly throwing yourself in danger beyond our reach? Shando adds with a wink.

 "All joking aside, I think that we can trust the Lord of Waterdeep and a Paladin would be able to handle himself long enough for us to come to the rescue.  He is fighting to save his daughter and his city.  That, in itself, should render  us for little more than a mopping up operation." 

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 2, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Murdoch," Fin whispers, in the general direction of where the warlock might be.  "Can you take a look before we all crash the party?"





"Will do. Watch my back, even thoughyou can't see it, in case somethings big and fast appears. Can someone be ready to cast feather fall?"

Murdock will gain some altitude and fly around the strucrure, staying a safe 100ft away, and look for anything that may seem interesting or out of the ordinary. If all goes well and he doesn't het attacked, he'll go back to the group and elay what he saw.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 2, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Fin, can you change into a seagull or some other inconspicuous creature and give us a peek?  I know Murdoch can approach invisibly but they may be able to detect that."




"Crimson's our shapeshifter, Timmy - but you'll have to ask her nicely..."

_OOC: For the record - you've never seen Fin change into a seagull or some other inconspicuous creature   He's a 'Fast and Deadly' variant druid from Unearthed Arcana - no Wildshape  /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Crimson's our shapeshifter, Timmy - but you'll have to ask her nicely..."
> 
> "Remind me to never get her pissed at me," Alethia quips, grinning at the psionic and Fin. "First thing I don't like down there is going to get a feather up it's rear or wherever I can stick it."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Crimson's our shapeshifter, Timmy - but you'll have to ask her nicely..."
> 
> _OOC: For the record - you've never seen Fin change into a seagull or some other inconspicuous creature   He's a 'Fast and Deadly' variant druid from Unearthed Arcana - no Wildshape  /OOC_




Timrin looks at Fin, his concentration broken for moment, blinks a couple times and shakes his head, "I.... hmm... nevermind.  I guess you're our scout Murdock."   He goes back to his scrutiny of the tower.

OOC:  You got me on that one   .  I don't have UA.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 3, 2005)

"Whatever we do, we'd better do it soon. I hate the waiting. It's the worst part of a battle," Dyria commented, idly tossing her whip dagger from hand to the other.


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 128*



			
				Timrin said:
			
		

> "I.... hmm... nevermind.  I guess you're our scout Murdock."



"Why don't we see what Murdock finds up there,"  Crimson offered.  "I've only got a couple of minutes in a form before its lost.  And . . . as I said before when I made the dragon offer . . . I'm a little vunerable in a different form."

Crimson concentrated on the task at hand.  If there was nothing obvious reported, she was deciding on the form to take on this shapechange . . . if it was necessary.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2005)

Murdoch sees at least nine silouettes standing around, and several lit torches and candles all around, although the machine is off.  It looks like the machinery itself has been opened up, and they are more or less standing around it.  It looks like you see one of them raise a dagger , and than thrust it down.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch sees at least nine silouettes standing around, and several lit torches and candles all around, although the machine is off.  It looks like the machinery itself has been opened up, and they are more or less standing around it.  It looks like you see one of them raise a dagger , and than thrust it down.




Dues Murdoch detect any magic (detect magic at will)?

All of this is related to the rest of the group. "I say we charge ahead. I don't think they're expecting us. Let me be in front, so I can blast them while invisible, this could give us an edge. After my first shot, I'll be visible again, but hopefully I'll have done some damage and we can go into melee"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

"I concur with that plan Murdoch, so how do we all get up there?  I need a lift."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "I concur with that plan Murdoch, so how do we all get up there?  I need a lift."




OOC:  I 'think' our overland flight spell should still be in effect.

"Are we ready then?"

"If Murdoch leads invisibly, I suggest Lord Peregion and I follow closely and lead the melee.  Shando and Alethia can form the second rank and the rest of you can work best as you see fit."

Timrin looks around the group for agreement for continuing.

"Remember, our first priority is to rescue Lady Aleena.  We should move swiftly to find her, fighting only as needed.  Lord Peregion, if you have a means to wisk your daughter and yourself to safety once we find her, do not hesitate to leave us behind.  Your protection is paramount."

He casts a quick spell and finishes with a look to both Fin and Lord Peregion (as if waiting for their permission to lead the attack).

[sblock] Timrin casts Divine Might upon himself - +2 to attacks and damage for 1 minute; reminder: my Clarity of Mind spel is still in effect [/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 3, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Are we ready then?"




"Ready," Fin confirms.  "Try to stay out of 'fireball formation' on the way in, folks."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Ready," Fin confirms.  "Try to stay out of 'fireball formation' on the way in, folks."




Peregion interrupts: Once we are in,  some of you should stay close to me.  My sword protects those next to me from harmful magic. (Holy Avenger grants SR23 to all those adjacent to its weilder.)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 3, 2005)

Alethia nodded. "Let's get this over with," she said grimly, keeping a firm hand on her bow.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

OOC: I still do not understand how I am getting up there.  Am I the 3rd rank? +20/15 Rapier 1d6+3 15-20/x2 (Flank damage +7d6)


Kaarlo stands where he is told and gets ready to fly.  "I believe Shooting a bow may be counter productive for me so I shall not notch an arrow."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: I still do not understand how I am getting up there.




_OOC: Peregion arranged for us all to gain the benefits of an Overland Flight spell.  Probably a henchwizard with a Ring of Spell Storing, though the details were glossed over. /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 4, 2005)

ooc:
Fly spell does work wonders for the wingless, grounded types.   

IC
Alethia grins tightly. "But it's way not counterproductive for me,"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Unsheathing his Rapier, Kaarlo gets ready to depart.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2005)

[You guys were not that specific as to what you were doing exactly, but here is sort of a guess.  most of you will take the whole round to get all the way there anyway]

The main light suddenly goes on.  It is not as bright as it ordinarily is, and the shape of a sprawled human body is projected on the water.

With Murdoch in the lead, you all fly towards the lighthouse.  Murdoch blasts one of the shadowy figures with eldritch energy from each hand, shattering two plate glass window/walls and clearing a path for the others to enter.  Both hit (64dmg) and the figure falls to the ground, the two wounds in his back still emitting low flames.  Alethia fires three arrows, glowing  with holy energy and burning with fire, through another window, all striking one of the men and badly wounding him (51dmg).

You all can now see the scene inside.  The lighting machinery remains open, with eight more men that you can see standing around it.  All are wearing polar bear pelts turned into human-shaped clothing, which include a hood made of the bear's faces coming down over their foreheads.  All wear clawed bracers with the holy symbol of Auril, an evil goddess of storms, on the backs of their hands.

Aleena is lying on the lens of the light, bleeding rapidly from two long slashes on the inside of her forearms.  As the blood spreads on the lens, the image projected into the sea turns red.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 4, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena is lying on the lens of the light, bleeding rapidly from two long slashes on the inside of her forearms.  As the blood spreads on the lens, the image projected into the sea turns red.




"Crimson!" Fin calls.  "_Time Hop_ Aleena!  Their ritual can't be completed if she's not there!"

That said, Fin banks around to the front of the lighthouse to cast Obscuring Mist, blocking the light projecting onto the ocean...


----------



## frostrune (Aug 4, 2005)

OOC:  DM_Matt maybe you could put up an initiative order again?  That seemed to work well.

Timrin will make a beeline for the window Murdoch smashed open and engage the first Aurilite he sees in melee.  "Face the wrath of Helm!!"

[sblock]AC 29 (30 vs ranged), HP 112

Timrin has two smite evil attempts left today and 7 remaining turn undead attempts.  He will smite evil on his first attack, use a turning attempt to invoke his divine might feat, and power attack 5 (+21 to hit, 2d6 +10+12+10+2+5 +2d6 holy).  

Round 2+ - Burn a turn attempt as a free action each round. Full attack - using a 5' step to put me in position to cleave.  I will continue beating on the 1st guy I attacked until he drops then move on to the next closest. (attacks +21/+16/+11; damage 2d6 +10+2+5+2d6 holy each attack)

My objective is to clear a path to Aleena so the others can help her.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 127*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Crimson!" Fin calls.  "_Time Hop_ Aleena!  Their ritual can't be completed if she's not there!"



"Understood!"  Crimson replied.  Flying in, Crimson manifested _'Time Hop'_ and targeted Aleena (range 55 ft). Prior to targeting, Crimson called out,  "Aleena, we're here to help . . . from Peregion."

Looking at the location, Crimson looked to see if anything else could be 'Time Hopped' away, such as the light or any other item that looked like it was being used for the ritual.

OOC: Prior to flying in, Crimson will spend one power point to gain a +4 resistance bonus to saves. Then Manifest Time Hop, affecting Aleena and one additional item of up to huge, or 3 additional targets of medium or less. DC 20, will negates.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Understood!"  Crimson replied.  Flying in, Crimson manifested _'Time Hop'_ and touched Aleena.
> 
> OOC: Prior to flying in, Crimson will spend one power point to gain a +4 resistance bonus to saves. Then Manifest Time Hop.




Murdock will stay behind Peregion while still flying. He'll try to use his vitriolic cone if he can, without injuring his comrades and getting the blast the most foes that look like they might be ready to cast. If he can't, he'll use his vitriolic eldrich blast (with arc) and blast the three furthest foes that look like they might be ready to cast. 

OCC: Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +13 hit (+14 if within 30ft) (+9 base +4 dex (+1 point blank shot), Damage: 8d6 +1 (6d6 base +2d6 chasuble +1 point blank shot) + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage). 

Can arc blast to 2 additional targets  or 30 ft cone


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 4, 2005)

Kaarlo flys onto the tower as he plans to melee.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 4, 2005)

" I'll see if I can keep one of them alive for us to question later on.  I know we can question the dead, but I think a living subject would be better in the long run." 

Shando lands near the closest uninjured participant and unleashes and stunning succession of punches and kicks on his opponent.  Only someone extremely skilled and knowledgeable in unarmed combat can tell he is striking to disable his opponent and not kill him.

 [sblock]Flurry of blows [+14/+14/+14+9] using nonlethal damage 2d8+2 per succesful blow.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Aug 4, 2005)

Dana landed smoothly, and moved towards whatever cultist was closest to Aleena, activating the electrical enhancement on her weapon and snapping her whip dagger at the man once she was in position.

(+23 to hit, 1d6 + 13 + 1d6 electricity damage)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 4, 2005)

Alethia keeps firing on the bad-guys, giving the others much needed cover before landing herself.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

Being one of the last to land Kaarlo goes to attack someone who is already being attacked.

OOC: +20/15 Rapier 1d6+3 15-20/x2 (Flank damage +*7d6*)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2005)

Other surprise round actions:
Most enter the building.
Crimson makes Aleena and the bulk of the lighting machine, including the main light generator.  The main light goes out entirely, although there is plenty of light form torches.

Init:
Shando 20
Peregion 20
Bad Guy Group One 19
Alethia 18
Tim 17
Kaarlo 17 (Delayed to 17 and after tim instead of 17 and before)
Bad Guy Group Two
Fin 14
Murdoch 13
Crimson 13
Dyria 10

Shando's rapid flurry repeatedly strikes one of the Aurilites, knocking him off balance but not dropping him (35dmg).

Peregion, full of holy rage, tears into the Aurilites.  As he enters, he slices the head of the one that Alethia wounded and keeps going, spinning around, ducking underneath the claws swipe of another Aurilite, slicing across his chest.  As the Aurilite starts to fall back, Peregion spins his blade and slashes his chest again, then flips it one more time and drives it into the Aurilites chest, killing him.  With each spin and each slash, the bright, holy blade flashes with energy and reflected torchlight.

The Aurilites closest to you, already having seen three of their comrades killed and one injured, tear into you in a flurry of claw slashes.

Alethia keep firing, hitting another Aurilite three times. One moves to healp the one that Shando is beating on.  Even flanked, Shando is fast, and they only hit half the time, but still they seriously wound him (83 dmg).

Another strikes at Timrin repeatedly, but Timrin easily parrys each blow. Timrin responds by driving his blde into the Aurilite's chest, then in one slash nearly cutting him in half and ripping into the one next to him who attacked Shando from behind.  Explosions of holy energy send flesh everywhere.  Timrin then easily dispatches the wounded one.

Kaarlo stabs the one fighting Shando  in the back, and he falls (though he is alive)

The back three, who did not look any way different form the rest of the group you guys cut down, suddenly morph from men wearing polar bear skin to actual polar bears, with their claws and fangs glowing with freezing energy.  Suddenly, the place on his arm where the thrown knife grazed Peregion opens up and gushes blood.  His bracer flies off and he drops his sword (30 dmg).  Seemingly taking the blast as a signal, all three of them rush Peregion and claw at him and bite into him, wounding him seven times out of nine tries (118 dmg).  Suddenly an enormous explosion of ice and unholy power envelops Peregion, Timrin, and Shando. Timrin takes  it hard, but is not felled (105dmg).  Peregion is blasted to the ground, and you are not sure if he is alive (60more dmg).  Shando dives away form the blast and is unharmed.

Before I move on to Dyria and Murdoch, what are Fin and Crimson's moves for the round?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 5, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Before I move on to Dyria and Murdoch, what are Fin and Crimson's moves for the round?




Fin casts Fires of Purity (CDiv), and delivers it to Shando with a touch.

_OOC: 13 round duration; target bursts into flames.  Deals an extra 1d6+13 fire damage with any melee attack (SR applies).  Creatures hitting the subject take the same damage unless using reach weapons.  Any creature taking fire damage needs to make a DC23 Reflex save or catch alight for 1d4 rounds, taking 1d6 damage each round unless they make a Reflex save in that round. /OOC_

His primary concern, though, is trying to find the vampire mastermind, whom he guesses is around somewhere nearby... anything suspicious lurking in any shadows?


----------



## frostrune (Aug 5, 2005)

OOC:  DM_Matt: If you have not taken it into account already Aasimar have DR 5 Cold.  That extra 5 hp isn't going to help me much however


----------



## Keia (Aug 5, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 114*

Crimson looked on at the carnage within the room.  Using her _True Sight _ and _Darkvision_, both already active, she scanned for someone unseen, hidden or in another form.  She was, like Fin, looking for the mastermind.  If she found him she targetted a disintegration at him. Otherwise, it was energy missiles of fire for the others.

OOC: Current active powers: Inertial Armor, Darkvision, Tongues, True Sight, (Overland Flight).  Disintegrate: DC 23, expending focus for empower, 22d6x1.5.  Otherwise, Energy Missile to 5 targets, expending focus for empower and maximize, fire, each target takes 73 points, DC 29.  Holding free action to reduce damage taken.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 5, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The back three, who did not look any way different form the rest of the group you guys cut down, suddenly morph from men wearing polar bear skin to actual polar bears, with their claws and fangs glowing with freezing energy.  Suddenly, the place on his arm where the thrown knife grazed Peregion opens up and gushes blood.  His bracer flies off and he drops his sword (30 dmg).  Seemingly taking the blast as a signal, all three of them rush Peregion and claw at him and bite into him, wounding him seven times out of nine tries (118 dmg).  Suddenly an enormous explosion of ice and unholy power envelops Peregion, Timrin, and Shando. Timrin takes  it hard, but is not felled (105dmg).  Peregion is blasted to the ground, and you are not sure if he is alive (60more dmg).  Shando dives away form the blast and is unharmed.




OOC:  Did the blast appear to affect the three standing Aurilites or the injured one on the floor?  They would have to be just as close as we were. 

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 5, 2005)

"Kaarlo - get Peregion's bracer!" Fin calls to the rogue.

_OOC: Zephyr's not here, right?   /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 5, 2005)

Alethia concentrates on the polar bears, firing at them steadily until they aren't a threat, then she moves to other targets. Her bow is limned with literal holy fire, bathing her hands in its radience and lending it's virtue to the arrows it fires. Her eyes are blazing silver, as bright as the holy weapon in her hands, her expression grimly cold and frightening to see. 

She wastes no words, her silence as much as a weapon as any physical one she may weild. When she gets close enough to Aleena, she will free her, cast protection from evil and carry her away if the fly spell is still active.

ooc:
That small font is really hard to read.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 5, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> When she gets close enough to Aleena, she will free her, cast protection from evil and carry her away if the fly spell is still active.




_OOC: All of our Aleenas are busy right now, but if you try back in two minutes and six seconds, she'll be able to take your call.

Or, in other words, Aleena's taking a short vacation outside the space-time continuum.

Peregion and Timmy could do with some healing, though!   /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 5, 2005)

ooc:
Didn't realize that it had already taken in effect, considering that Crimson is still doing her thing. Hmmm. 

IC
Seeing that Aleena had 'disappeared', she then concentrates her arrows on anything she doesn't like much, moving steadily forward, going for Timrin and Perigeron, hoping the two men were still alive. She grimly fires arrow after arrow, until she can find no more targets or runs out of ammunition. If they're alive, she'll use her wand of cure light wounds to get them stable and on their feet.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin casts Fires of Purity (CDiv), and delivers it to Shando with a touch.
> 
> _OOC: 13 round duration; target bursts into flames.  Deals an extra 1d6+13 fire damage with any melee attack (SR applies).  Creatures hitting the subject take the same damage unless using reach weapons.  Any creature taking fire damage needs to make a DC23 Reflex save or catch alight for 1d4 rounds, taking 1d6 damage each round unless they make a Reflex save in that round. /OOC_
> 
> His primary concern, though, is trying to find the vampire mastermind, whom he guesses is around somewhere nearby... anything suspicious lurking in any shadows?




You don't see anything, but then again this guy is pretty sneaky and has considerable magical resources.

FofP goes off as intended.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  DM_Matt: If you have not taken it into account already Aasimar have DR 5 Cold.  That extra 5 hp isn't going to help me much however




My bad, 5 more hp for you.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did the blast appear to affect the three standing Aurilites or the injured one on the floor?  They would have to be just as close as we were.
> 
> Hawkeye




It was targeted to stop before getting to them.  It looks like the wounded Aurilite on the ground was killed by the blast


----------



## Falkus (Aug 6, 2005)

OOC: What happens with Dyria's attack?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2005)

Crimson and Murdoch open fire on the bears, and all three of them fall to the ground, wounded patches flaming and dissolving. 

About ten seconds after Murdoch's first shots shattered the window,  the room is littered with dead, flaming bodies, pools of blood, discarded weapons, and broken glass. Aleena is safe, and will return in a couple minutes, but Peregion looks pretty bad.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: What happens with Dyria's attack?




Shes last in the init order, and there were no enemies left standing by the time it was her turn.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Crimson and Murdoch open fire on the bears, and all three of them fall to the ground, wounded patches flaming and dissolving.




"Well, it was a thought," Fin apologises to Shando... who probably doesn't _need_ to be the Human Torch right now.  "Murdoch - can you check the roof?  Everyone else - smoke, dust, whatever, but check the room non-magically for invisible intruders.  And mirrors..." He gestures at the mirrors in the lighthouse machinery.  "Vampires can't abide them.  Keep an eye out that window for ancient demons or Unseelie..."



> About ten seconds after Murdoch's first shots shattered the window,  the room is littered with dead, flaming bodies, pools of blood, discarded weapons, and broken glass. Aleena is safe, and will return in a couple minutes, but Peregion looks pretty bad.




He can have a Cure Moderate, though.

If that brings him around, Fin will pass him his bracer, and ensure his sword is close at hand (without touching it).

"My Lord," the druid urges, quietly.  "You're a Lord of Waterdeep.  Declare this building off-limits to all, save at your invitation, until further notice.  Nobody else here has the authority.  Aleena is safe, for now."

Fin pays careful attention to the behaviour of the wound where the knife struck Peregion earlier.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2005)

Fin approaches Peregion to cure him, when ...

Suddenly, the vampire from those visions steps out from behind a wall on the opposite side of the building. He raises his left hand and a bone from Peregion's arm flies to him, and is observed through his skin into his left arm.  He flashes his tattoo'd right arm, and it crackles with unholy energy as three throwing knives flash into existence between his fingers.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 6, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Suddenly, the vampire from those visions steps out from behind a wall on the opposite side of the building.




_OOC: Gah.  Okay, make it a targeted dispel magic on the vampire instead.  And if there's a mirror handy, grab it! /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2005)

Alethia turns, taking aim and firing as fast as she can at the evil creature. Her silence during the fight is eerie and she still doesn't waste words. If the arrows don't work, she'll make do with her mace. She really, really doesn't like these guys.

OOC
Favored enemy: corporeal undead, +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against those creatures.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2005)

Murdoch, remaining about 3 ft off the ground, will shoot a vitriolic eldrich blast at him, and make it arc to any other foe that appears.

OCC: Please note that Murdoch can see invisible creatures 60' (see the unseen invocation)
Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +13 hit (+14 if within 30ft) (+9 base +4 dex (+1 point blank shot), Damage: 8d6 +1  + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage).  Can arc blast to 2 additional targets


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 6, 2005)

"Dyria, disarm!  Shando, grab him!  Stakes!" Fin cries.

_OOC: Who is carrying the stakes again? /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

ooc: 
Alethia also has a mace of disruption +3. That ought to be good for something. Her arrows are metal tipped bits of wood, which could be construed as stakes. Plus they're holy. Double umph there.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 7, 2005)

"Nice daggers," Dyria commented to the vampire, then snapped her whip dagger. "I think I'll take them."

(Disarming, followed by a third hand to bring the disarmed weapon into Dyria's left hand),


----------



## frostrune (Aug 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fin approaches Peregion to cure him, when ...
> 
> Suddenly, the vampire from those visions steps out from behind a wall on the opposite side of the building. He raises his left hand and a bone from Peregion's arm flies to him, and is observed through his skin into his left arm.  He flashes his tattoo'd right arm, and it crackles with unholy energy as three throwing knives flash into existence between his fingers.




Timrin staggers to stand protectively over Peregion's body.  Ice, slush and blood mingle freely and drip in an alarmingly steady stream from his battered form.  You are quite certain he is spent.  One more blow will surely kill him.

"Begone foul parasite!!  Only final death awaits you here!"

[sblock] Timrin readies an action to throw down one massive attack if the creature approaches in melee.  Smite Evil, Divine Might, Power attack 10: +16 to hit; 2d6+10+2+20+12+5+ 2d6 holy damage.  Reminder: Timrin has an Arrow Catching heavy shield.  That basically means he gets a +1 deflection bonus to AC vs ranged weapons.  Additonally, if the vampire throws at anyone within 5' of me (ie Peregion and probably Fin) it attracts projectiles or thrown weapons of less than +2 enchantment.  They will target me instead of his intended target.

Timmy will truly 'take one for the team'.... ouch   [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

Alethia's eyes narrow as she continuously peppers the vampire with arrows as fast as she can, hoping the holy virtue in them will give the nasty bit of undead crud a sense of mortality to say the least. If her arrows fail to work, she will of course resort to using her mace. When the vampire is no longer a threat, she will use all her resources to heal Timrin and Perigeron. If they still live.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2005)

The vampire is extremely fast.  Before anyone can act, he throws the knives.  One is deflected by Timrin's shield, but the other pierces his the other side of his chest, knocking him down (17dmg, hp-->-5).  The other slashes Shando through the side of the neck.  The knife embeds itself in the wall, but Shando falls (17dmg, hp-->-6), blood spurting from his neck. 

In one fluid motion, his throw becomes a dive and a roll, and he come up a step closer and with three more knives in his hand, which he quickly flicks at Crimson, striking her through the neck, chest, and abdomen (80dmg, hp-->-14 (dies at -27)).  She slumps over and slowly floats to the floor.

Suddenly, you hear screeches of griffons, apparently in\visible, buzzing the tower.  Those who can see invisible do see them go by.  They each have a rider, as well as a man hanging from the bottom of their harnesses.  As they go by, each man lets go, jumps through the broken windows, rolls, and lands on their feet.  They become visible as soon as they get a certain small distance away form the griffons.  Six appear in two groups.

All are large, muscular humans wearing intricately-etched breastplates made form some sort of red metal with gold inlay.  They wear red pants, capes, and shirts underneath, with gold-inlaid red metal plate pieces on  their legs and worn as bracers.  They wear the letter Z made of three gauntlets, like the logo seen on the approaching ships.  They each wear a single red gauntlet on their right hand, inlaid with gold, with chain gloves  with  solid metal behind the fingertips and a round ivory circle on the palm. 

As they land, they extend their gauntleted hands and ruby-tipped ivory shaft springs forward and out from the gauntlet by about an inch.  They point them in the direction of the Aurilites and the vampire.  

One more man, instead of jumping from a passing griffon, flies in, as if aided by a spell.  He draws a large, intricately-runed red bastard sword  and says "Kurin Manyblades, I am Aiden Zarun.  I have come to take on the mantle of House Drakkenmere...Which YOU destroyed!  Group one, guard the stairs and kill any Aurilite that tries to enter! Group two, you're with me.  The rest of you , defenders of this city, I ask that you join me in slaying this fiend once and for all."

In case your actions change, I'm reopening the declarations for the round.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> One more man, instead of jumping from a passing griffon, flies in, as if aided by a spell.  He draws a large, intricately-runed red bastard sword  and says "Kurin Manyblades, I am Aiden Zarun.  I have come to take on the mantle of House Drakkenmere...Which YOU destroyed!  Group one, guard the stairs and kill any Aurilite that tries to enter! Group two, you're with me.  The rest of you , defenders of this city, I ask that you join me in slaying this fiend once and for all."
> 
> In case your actions change, I'm reopening the declarations for the round.




_OOC: 'Drakkenmere' mean anything to us? /OOC_

"Nothing would make me happier," Fin agrees.  "Can any of 'Group One' spare a moment to heal our comrades?"

That said, he continues with his initial plan of dispel magic on Kurin Manyblades, followed by grabbing a big mirror...


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The vampire is extremely fast.  Before anyone can act, he throws the knives.  One is deflected by Timrin's shield, but the other pierces his the other side of his chest, knocking him down (17dmg, hp-->-5).  The other slashes Shando through the side of the neck.  The knife embeds itself in the wall, but Shando falls (17dmg, hp-->-6), blood spurting from his neck. .




OOC:  In case you missed it DM, I was asking a question that you didn't answer so I could tell you a further action.  Between my work schedule and a lack of answer to my question I wasn't able to tell you that  I would use Deflect Arrows (not Snatch since I don't know what these things really are) whenever I am attacked with a thrown weapon.

Edit:  Just realised my first post didn't come through.  I was using my PDA and the signal from the free site was weak.  I thought it made it through.  My apologies.  Now I understand why you "ignored" my question.  I was asking how close I was to Piergeron.  Still SOP for Shando vs melee weapons is to use Deflect Arrows.

Hawkeye


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 114*

OOC: Crimson will take her immediate action to use her psionic might to reduce the damage of the attacks, spending 40 psion points to negate 80 hit points of damage.

For her action, assuming she still has one, she'll take a move equivalent to regain her focus, then expend it for an empowered maximized fire _Energy Ray_ 70 points of damage, no save.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

Alethia silently takes in the new information and rushes in taking out her wand of cure light wounds, healing the ones with the most damage. With the added help, she decides that her arrows would be more trouble then use.

ooc:
If the wand doesn't work, she'll burn some of her own spells in order to heal them if they're still alive.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 7, 2005)

"I really, really hate the undead," Dyria commented, through gritted teeth as the vampire took down two of her comrades. "Especially the intelligent ones.

((Readying an action to disarm the vampire as soon as it draws a new weapon.))


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: 'Drakkenmere' mean anything to us? /OOC_




Drakkenmere was that house in Wateredeep that recently got wiped out by vampires.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I really, really hate the undead," Dyria commented, through gritted teeth as the vampire took down two of her comrades. "Especially the intelligent ones.
> 
> ((Readying an action to disarm the vampire as soon as it draws a new weapon.))




(It seems pretty clear that he can just keep conjuring knives.  You sure you want to keep trying that?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2005)

Shando successfully uses the deflect the first time, So Kurin hits him again for 14dmg.  Crimson is hit one less time, taking 66 instead.  (The reason why thats not even close to proportional is that his last attack was an x3 crit)


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Crimson is hit one less time, taking 66 instead.  (The reason why thats not even close to proportional is that his last attack was an x3 crit)




OOC: The first two wounds were insignificant, then, and she would have absorbed the final hit, then.  My goal was simply to stop her from dying.  Taking damage is a part of the job.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

*This thing is too dangerous to live,* a soft voice whispers in her mind, something she thinks of as her conscience.

*The others will take care of it. The living are my concern now,* she thought, reaching the ones with the most damage.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 7, 2005)

(OOC: Good point. Dyria will just go for a full attack with crack of fate on it, shouting out various curses on the undead as she does so)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: The first two wounds were insignificant, then, and she would have absorbed the final hit, then.  My goal was simply to stop her from dying.  Taking damage is a part of the job.





Oh, ok. Right, the ability is not QUITE as crazy-good as Diablo 1 Mana Shield in that its not unlimited-automatic-use.  Since it was as if you were hit five times the first time, and the damage variance is small on account of them being d4 + Lots, we'll say the last one did 3/5ths of 80 , meaning 48 dmg.  Thus, the other two must have done an average of 16 dmg.  One of them you wouldn't be hit by anymore, so you take 16 from the first, and prevent 48 from the second at the cost of 24 pp.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2005)

hay, matt? Have you gotten my emails? I've tried sending you a few but no replies. 
Here's my email if you have any ideas on Alethia: Aenilan@aol.com

My AIM screen name is Aenilan. My yahoo messenger name is kirinke.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 8, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando successfully uses the deflect the first time, So Kurin hits him again for 14dmg.




OOC:  Thank you.  Does anyone know of a feat that allows you to deflect missile weapons more than once per round.  You know something like Greater, Maximized, Legendary Deflect Arrows of Legacy?     

Shando lays on the floor in a pool of his own blood, contnet to have taken the suffering for others.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 8, 2005)

"Interesting", Murdoch thinks to himself, looking at the newcomers.

He'll continue as planned: Murdoch, remaining about 3 ft off the ground, will shoot a vitriolic eldrich blast at him, and make it arc to any other foe that appears.

OCC: Please note that Murdoch can see invisible creatures 60' (see the unseen invocation)
Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack): +13 hit (+14 if within 30ft) (+9 base +4 dex (+1 point blank shot), Damage: 8d6 +1 + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage). Can arc blast to 2 additional targets


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Hearing fin's words he grabs Perigon's bracers and if possible puts it back on the injured Perigon's arm.

Than seeing the vampires Kaarlo activates his boots of speed and attacks the nearest vampire that I can use my flank bonus on with my +3 Rapier (+20/20/15 1d6+3 15-20/x2 (Flank damage +7d6)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2005)

Kaarlo gets the bracer and takes it to Peregion.  When he tries to put it back on him, Kaarlo finds that he is dead.  There really is no way for Kaarlo to get a sneak attack besides walking a roundabout route to 

The rest attack Kurin.

Dyria takes a 5 foot step forward and attacks him repeatedly with his whip (since she didn't go next round, I will assume a refocus action)

The vampire is fast and well-armored, Dyria only manages to strike him once, and even then just barely (15dmg).  It seems that magic is slowing down weapons that approach him and slightly misdirecting his precise location.

Alethia goes and CLWs Timrin with her wand.  He stabilizes and wakes up, but just barely (0 Hp).

Fin casts his dispel, trying to unravel the magical fields surrounding the Kurin.  He gets the sense that he has at least partially succeeded.

Murdoch throws two blasts of energy at Kurin, and he jumps and flips, trying to avoid them by going over them rather than dodging in either direction.  One of them strikes him in the leg, anyway (37dmg). 

The three red-clad soldiers unleash a tremendous volley of firey bolts from the rudy-wans attached to their gauntlets (apparently scorching ray, L11+), almost all of which hit. There are simply too many to dodge effectively, and his wounded leg makes jumping over them harder.  

Crimson fires a green ray at the badly-wounded vampire, causing even more wounds to appear on his body and dust to fly off him. (disintegrate, save = success, dmg 20)

Aiden charges Kurin with both hands on his sword.  Aiden is almost as fast as the vampire, and Kurin is very badly wounded as it is.  Aiden slices Kurin's head off.  Kurin starts to turn to dust and shadow, but suddenly that shadow turns into a black, swirling vortex , which sucks up all the dust.  Aiden tarts to fall and drives his sword into the floor to avoid getting sucked in.  The vortex finishes sucking up the dust, shrinks, and closes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2005)

Aurilites start charging up the stairs, and one of Aiden's men opens his hand and points it at him.  The ivory ring glows, and a wave of telekinetic force blasts thme down the stairs into a pile.  The other two open fire with their fiery bolts.

Aiden shouts "The ones below are no doubt much weaker than the ones who took part in the ritual and presumedly would come face-to-face with the demon.  Team 1, leave one man at the top of the stairs, and send the other two just below the floors with rooms.  Team two, room to room sweep.  If any Aurilites move on the stairs in mass, send onf from team two to reinforce team 1."

They do as commanded.  

Aiden says  "I chose this night to arrive in order to become involved in these festivities. I had some nice surprises prepared. Still do.  On my way, I was informed that Kurin, whom I had been hunting,was mixed up in some sort of demon summoning here, so I figured I could stop the summoning AND get my revenge all at the same time.  

I thank you for your help.  As soon as Aleena comes back and we fix her up, we should go on top of the lighthouse and explain all this.  Some more of my men and my family will arrive up there any minute.  They will bring a device that will amplify our voices.  Take a look, there is an enormous crowd out there.  I guess rumors spread fast."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2005)

skip this post please....


----------



## Falkus (Aug 9, 2005)

"I don't supose it would be possible to get at least one of them alive, would it?" Dyria asked, as she coiled up her whip dagger, and restored it to its traditional place at her side. "I want to dangle one over the edge until he gives me some answers."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2005)

Alethia finishes healing those that need it. She turns to the young noble and bows gracefully. "It is we who should thank you my lord. Without your help, more would have died this night," she told him seriously.

"The Lord Perigeron died fighting the vampire and his minions. We need to take him to a temple as fast as we can, so they can raise him. If it's possible." she added and warned the young noble.

"Though this type of vampire is new to me, I suspect that the old rules apply still. Do not count this as a complete victory until you have destroyed the coffin in which this creature rests with fire and sow the ashes of both the vampire and coffin with moly and holy water." she looked grim. "I'd also sanctify the entire area around the coffin as well as this place," she waved her hand, indicating the tower. "Such evil has a tendency to cling,"

She grinned at Dyria. "I'll be glad to help with that chore. I don't much like anything summons demons,"


_*You and me both,*_ that soft voice whispered dryly in her mind. She dismissed it as an overactive imagination.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 9, 2005)

Timrin coughs weakly as his conciousness returns.  He spares a brief smile at Alethia before calling upon Helm's remaining power to heal himself (Last of his Lay on Hands for 22 hp).  Sitting up he looks around at the carnage noting the still forms of Peregion and Shando and the Red armored new arrivals.

His silver eyes emote a deep sadness as he recognizes Peregion is dead.  He turns to Alethia, "We must help Shando,"  as he fumbles for a wand of his own.

[sblock] If we are out of combat and have several minutes to heal Timrin will make liberal use of his wand of CLW on himself, Shando and any others who need it.  Some time in the middle of it all Timrin will stow his sword, solemnly retrieve Peregion's Blade and use his powers to Detect Evil on the newcomer.  He has no intention of keeping the sword but he knows the SR of the weapon may be of considerable help should the Detect Evil reveal something negative [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2005)

Alethia nods, after speaking with the noble, turns and helps Timrin fully heal the others (assume that after she bows to the noble and thanks him, she goes help Timrin fully heal the others, whom she has stabilized.)

"It could have been worse. But gods, it could have been better." she shook her head sadly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia finishes healing those that need it. She turns to the young noble and bows gracefully. "It is we who should thank you my lord. Without your help, more would have died this night," she told him seriously.




Aiden nods his head slightly in acknowledgment.  "I am certain that you all would have managed without me."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 9, 2005)

_OOC: I suppose it's too much to hope that Peregion's arm-bone is still in the room? /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2005)

"Still, without your help, we would have suffered more losses than we did. For that I again thank you." she smiled, but there was a hint of weariness in her smile and deep sadness.


ooc:
Matt? I have a rough draft of the demon that is possessing Alethia. (stats and special abilities). I'm giving it the incorporeal subtype and should have something for you by tommorow. If you want we'll work out the rough edges then. Oh, I do have yahoo messenger now. Well off to bed. I got work tommorow.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aiden says  "I chose this night to arrive in order to become involved in these festivities. I had some nice surprises prepared. Still do."




Fin frowns at that, and files the quote away.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: I suppose it's too much to hope that Peregion's arm-bone is still in the room? /OOC_




(It seems to have been absorbed into Kurin's body, and you are exactly sure what that just was that happened to Kurin's body.")


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (It seems to have been absorbed into Kurin's body, and you are exactly sure what that just was that happened to Kurin's body.")




_OOC: Figured.

Anything else left behind by the vortex?  Particularly the knives - for example, the one that embedded in the wall?

Out of curiosity - is there anything sinister in the fact that Mr Z knows Aleena is 'coming back', or are we assuming someone's informed him that she's Time Hopping since his arrival? /OOC_


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2005)

Shando gets unsteadily to his feet, looking around.  When he sees the body of Piergeron on the ground he shakes his head sadly.  Barely able to be heard,  "Am I doomed to failure when it is important?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Figured.
> 
> Anything else left behind by the vortex?  Particularly the knives - for example, the one that embedded in the wall?
> 
> Out of curiosity - is there anything sinister in the fact that Mr Z knows Aleena is 'coming back', or are we assuming someone's informed him that she's Time Hopping since his arrival? /OOC_




[Assume he was told.]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [Assume he was told.]




Murdock will fly to the roof and look around for anything suspicious. If all is clear, he'll go back in and say:" Allright, lets go to a temple now. Lets carry Lord Peregion"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

As soon as Kurin "died" he turned off the speed boots.  Kaarlo looks around and says "I assume we split up again?  Some of us take Lord Perigon to a cleric while others go somewhere else?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 34/66 PPs: 90*

Crimson shook herself and looked at the wounds caused by the knives.  She looked for a souvenir blade or two that she could keep . . . for future reference.

"Healing would be good for me also, assuming there is some that remains after helping those that were down,"  Crimson mentioned.  She moved near to where Aleena would be reappearing and waited.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC:  Does my Detect Evil reveal anything untoward about the red armored noble or his guards?  I will also use more mundane means of detecting his intentions: Sense motive +12.

How many charges should I drain off my wand?  I will heal Shando, Crimson, and myself until we are full or the wand has 5 charges left (for Aleena).

IC: Timrin moves silently about the small room healing his friends while keeping an eye on the Red armored warrior and Peregion's body.

As the time nears for Aleena's return he becons to Alethia and Fin, "Alethia, Fin - we must be prepared to help Lady Aleena when she returns."   If they appraoach he whispers his findings regarding his detect evil attempt.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2005)

2xpost


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Does my Detect Evil reveal anything untoward about the red armored noble or his guards?  I will also use more mundane means of detecting his intentions: Sense motive +12.
> 
> How many charges should I drain off my wand?  I will heal Shando, Crimson, and myself until we are full or the wand has 5 charges left (for Aleena).
> 
> ...





No evil detected anywhere.  Sense motive doesn't show anything shady.

Feel free to rolls and figure out charges and spells used to heal each other on your own.  

When Crimson pulls out the knives, they shatter and the pieces fade out of existence.  

Murdoch sees on the roof some more of Zarun's men on the roof, as well as a fancily-dressed woman and young girl.

As I had said before, after a couple fights you would have the opportunity to edit the mechanical aspects of your characters based on performance in game, though nothing that changes the persona of the character (although any given persona can be arrived at by a variety of mechanical methods).  That time now.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC:  Lets take the healing to the OOC thread shall we?  Those who need it follow me.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2005)

Alethia looks at the monk. "His death isn't your fault Shando. He was a father and warrior defending his daughter. He knew what he was doing my friend. I do not think he would blame you for his death," she added, helping Timrin deal with the wounded, using her wand freely.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aiden says  "I chose this night to arrive in order to become involved in these festivities. I had some nice surprises prepared. Still do.  On my way, I was informed that Kurin, whom I had been hunting,was mixed up in some sort of demon summoning here, so I figured I could stop the summoning AND get my revenge all at the same time."




"Your sources seem to know what they're talking about," Fin notes.  "Did it occur to you to get word to the City that such a danger might exist?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch sees on the roof some more of Zarun's men on the roof, as well as a fancily-dressed woman and young girl.




Nodding in respect at Zarun's men, he looks a bit perplexed at the woman and the girl: "What an odd sight, to see such fine ladies on a light house's roof! Can I be of service, my ladies?"

OCC: Diplomacy +12, Sense motive: +18


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2005)

_*Helpless looking women are oft times more powerful than they appear.*_ Alethia thought to herself.

_*And children are even more suspect, especially in battle.*_ the voice whispered dryly in her mind.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I thank you for your help.  As soon as Aleena comes back and we fix her up, we should go on top of the lighthouse and explain all this.  Some more of my men and my family will arrive up there any minute.  They will bring a device that will amplify our voices.  Take a look, there is an enormous crowd out there.  I guess rumors spread fast."





Just highlighting a passage that seems to have been missed.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2005)

Alethia looks at the place where Aleena will reappear. "I wonder what kind of demon they were trying to summon and for what?" she asks aloud. "Demon lords always demand a price for letting mortals 'borrow' their minions. Whatever they were trying to accomplish had to be more than killing a paladin and his daughter in the name of evil."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 10, 2005)

Timrin takes a moment to remove Peregion's cloak and respectfully covers his body before his daughter returns.  You can tell by the tone of his voice Timrin is in a dark mood.  

"That foul creature took a part of Peregion.  And by the nature of the attack, I think it may have been another ambush.  They had a specific plan to deal with him."   He looks at Peregion's sword, "They knew to disarm him."

He now directs a wrathful glare at Zarun, addressing him for the first time.

"What did you know of this?  Could this have been averted?"   

He seems shocked by his own venom and softens his tone before continuing.

"Forgive me.  I owe you my thanks for your timely intervention else fewer of us may yet draw breath."

"That does not automatically make us allies however."

"Our duty is to this city and our Patron.  While I'm as interested as the next man in learning what this is all about you need to answer to the watch before stirring up anything more.  However noble your intentions may be, your warships on the horizon got this whole mess started.  Now a Lord of the City lies dead."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2005)

"Cousin, I think such a creature would automatically consider Lord Perigeron a threat and seek to disarm and kill him first, even if he wasn't their primary target." she told her friend.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Your sources seem to know what they're talking about," Fin notes.  "Did it occur to you to get word to the City that such a danger might exist?"




"I only was alerted to the danger earlier today.  I was scheduled to arrive on time to hunt Kurin down anyway.  You are correct, though, that I bear some guilt.  I was so focused on eliminating the beast that annihilated my family that enlisting aid from within the city simply never crossed my mind.  In any case, the information was highly non-specific.  It was in fact   by a mere feat of luck that we saw the strange goings-on through a telescope on our lead ship, and were able to  so quickly come to your aid.  You see, we were going to use the lighthouse to announce the return of House Drakkenmere, anyway."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin takes a moment to remove Peregion's cloak and respectfully covers his body before his daughter returns.  You can tell by the tone of his voice Timrin is in a dark mood.
> 
> "That foul creature took a part of Peregion.  And by the nature of the attack, I think it may have been another ambush.  They had a specific plan to deal with him."   He looks at Peregion's sword, "They knew to disarm him."
> 
> ...




"I knew nothing about any connection between Kurin and Peregion.  Kurin is a mass murderer.  He does these kinds of things. And thus I hunted him.  But please do not insinuate that I had anything to do with Peregion's death at the hands of Kurin, either directly, or somehow because I traveled here in warships.  My entire family was killed here by Kurin. I have a right to come prepared form anything.  In fact, since I am taking over the formal noble title of House Drakkenmere, I am entitled to a private army of a certain size with which to defend myself and my property."


Aleena and the light reappear, and the image is again projected onto the water.  Aiden turns rapidly, the ruby-wand springing from his bracer, and fires at the machine, hitting it in three different places.  The light goes out.  Aleena appears unharmed by the firey bolts.

Aleena lays on one of the intact lenses. Her forearms are bleeding rapidly and the side of her head is  somewhat swollen form when the carriage flipped over.  No other wounds are apparent.  She is breathing, but not moving or responding in any other way.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena lays on one of the intact lenses. Her forearms are bleeding rapidly and the side of her head is  somewhat swollen form when the carriage flipped over.  No other wounds are apparent.  She is breathing, but not moving or responding in any other way.




I think _that's_ a fine use for Fin's Cure Moderate Wounds.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2005)

Alethia runs forward, taking Aleena off the lens and carefully lays her on the ground, before taking out her own cure light wounds. She pauses as Timrin comes forward as well and moves aside, keeping her wand ready in case the lady needs more than what Timrin can do.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 10, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia runs forward, taking Aleena off the lens and carefully lays her on the ground, before taking out her own cure light wounds. She pauses as Timrin comes forward as well and moves aside, keeping her wand ready in case the lady needs more than what Timrin can do.




Timrin does indeed move forward with Fin and Alethia but not without a last remark to Aiden, his anger apparently not quite spent.

"Noble you may be but title does not place you above responsibility for your actions.  I'm certain there are protocols for a force of your size to safely approach without rousing the entirity of Waterdeep's navy and skyguard.  If those rules were followed Lord Peregion would not have been forced from his party and ambushed.  Men died because rules were broken.  I'm sure their families will be comforted you arrived in grand fashion."

Those last remarks are said over his shoulder purposely dismissive.  His full atention is directly toward Lady Aleena and her wounds.

[sblock] I have at least 5 charges on my CLW wand to offer her.  He will hesitate for just a moment as Fin casts his healing spell, concentrating on detecting evil on Aleena.  Her original captor was never here and how do we know she isn't a shapeshifter?  One can never be too careful with demons [/sblock]

OOC:  Peregion had a couple normal guards that were killed in that 1st ambush, right?  If not scratch that comment and replace it with a hard look.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin does indeed move forward with Fin and Alethia but not without a last remark to Aiden, his anger apparently not quite spent.
> 
> "Noble you may be but title does not place you above responsibility for your actions.  I'm certain there are protocols for a force of your size to safely approach without rousing the entirity of Waterdeep's navy and skyguard.  If those rules were followed Lord Peregion would not have been forced from his party and ambushed.  Men died because rules were broken.  I'm sure their families will be comforted you arrived in grand fashion."
> 
> ...




No.  The fact that he left the party in a hurry meant that his usual police details DIDNT come with.  Only you guys did.  The need to check out Aiden's arrival spared the weaker guards who would have been killed in the attack.  Aleena's driver was killed and some police were badly injured in that attack, but that had nothing to do with Aiden whatsoever.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2005)

Alethia  moves Aleena off the lens as everyone crowds around to poke her with wands.  Everyone gets a heal in.  Her arms stop bleeding and the head wound shrinks into a small bump.  

She opens her eyes about half way and tries to start talking.  Her words are slow and a bit slurred, but you understand her fine.  "Woooah...thsat driver is shooo dead.  Gotsch ta watsch where he's goin' better."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 10, 2005)

"I have the awful feeling," Fin says quietly to Timrin, away from Aleena, "that all of this went down pretty much according to Kurin's plan.  Somehow, that bone was a goal for him tonight.  He arranged for us to find the ritual, after all."

"I don't know what it's all about yet, but it isn't over."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2005)

Alethia smiles, a bit sadly. "You're safe for the moment, don't try to talk just yet," she says, fishing in her bag of holding for a waterskin and letting Aleena drink a little of the water. "Small sips at first," she warns.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 10, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "I have the awful feeling," Fin says quietly to Timrin, away from Aleena, "that all of this went down pretty much according to Kurin's plan.  Somehow, that bone was a goal for him tonight.  He arranged for us to find the ritual, after all."
> 
> "I don't know what it's all about yet, but it isn't over."





"Unfortunately, I couldn't agree more.  That first ambush was meant to wound him <touching his left bicep>, this last was meant to take that bone.  The Lady (indicating Aleena) may have simply been bait.  There may be no demon after all."

He pitches his voice to a whisper before continuing, "That false prophecy still predicted Aiden's arrival (star of the ocean).  I detect no evil on him but I do not trust him."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

Kaarlo stands around looking dumbly as well as trying to keep out of everyone's way as they try to heal the injured.

But in his stand arounding state Kaarlo is watching everyone and trying to pick up more clues as he feels that this battle site is like a crime scene.

Search 20
Sense Motive 17
Spot 20


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2005)

ooc
matt, sent you an email on ideas for the demon. 

IC

"Aleena, do you remember your captors saying anything? Any information will be useful," Alethia says, hating to have to ask her that question and causing her additional stress, but it was important she ask now, while the girl's memory was fresh, instead of later.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> matt, sent you an email on ideas for the demon.
> 
> IC
> ...




Aleena has trouble finding her mouth with the waterskin, but finally manages to drink the water.  "Whaaat??" Aleena is clearly quite confused.  The carriage crashed, and...uh...did yous give me somethin for the pain?  Whatevers it is, I  shink, it gave me some weird dreams."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2005)

"Tell me about those dreams," Alethia asked gently, keeping her focused.

*Concussion. Have to keep her awake.* she thought, fishing out her cure light wounds wand and giving her another 'zap' for good measure.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Tell me about those dreams," Alethia asked gently, keeping her focused.
> 
> *Concussion. Have to keep her awake.* she thought, fishing out her cure light wounds wand and giving her another 'zap' for good measure.





The zap further helps the apparent wounds but doesn't make her any more coherent.

"Don't remember...like normal dreams...like...memories, images...flashes, not details"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2005)

ooc:
Does Alethia sense anything more wrong physically that my account for the incoherency?
Heal: 08


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion)*



			
				Alethia said:
			
		

> "Don't remember...like normal dreams...like...memories, images...flashes, not details"



On the comment, Crimson looked to Fin and mentioned, "I don't have anything ready that can get in there and take a look around . . . a _Detect Thoughts_ might help."

While it was still active, Crimson scanned over everyone with her _True Sight_, including the newcomers and Alethia.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> On the comment, Crimson looked to Fin and mentioned, "I don't have anything ready that can get in there and take a look around . . . a _Detect Thoughts_ might help."




Fin shakes his head.  "Arundel's department, I'm afraid.  Once he finds us, we can keep it in mind."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 11, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looks at the monk. "His death isn't your fault Shando. He was a father and warrior defending his daughter. He knew what he was doing my friend. I do not think he would blame you for his death," she added, helping Timrin deal with the wounded, using her wand freely.




 "You are a stranger to me, so you don't understand.  One of the purposes of my Order is the protection of others, particularly those that we have been charged to protect.  To lose your charge to death is the ultimate failure.  Yes, I know that he was protecting his city and his daughter.  That doesn't change the fact that he was my charge and he died while under my charge.  I must find a way to atone for that failure." 


Hawkeye


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "......  That doesn't change the fact that he was my charge and he died while under my charge.  I must find a way to atone for that failure."




Kaarlo absently nods his head in agreement as he over hears this.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> On the comment, Crimson looked to Fin and mentioned, "I don't have anything ready that can get in there and take a look around . . . a _Detect Thoughts_ might help."
> 
> While it was still active, Crimson scanned over everyone with her _True Sight_, including the newcomers and Alethia.




True Sight doesn't show anytihng odd.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "You are a stranger to me, so you don't understand.  One of the purposes of my Order is the protection of others, particularly those that we have been charged to protect.  To lose your charge to death is the ultimate failure.  Yes, I know that he was protecting his city and his daughter.  That doesn't change the fact that he was my charge and he died while under my charge.  I must find a way to atone for that failure."




Alethia nods. "I understand about honor my friend. And those who are truly behind this are still at large." she smiled at the monk. "It appears that my path does run in the same direction as this group. I will help you and your friends find these criminals," she said.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 12, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia nods. "I understand about honor my friend. And those who are truly behind this are still at large." she smiled at the monk. "It appears that my path does run in the same direction as this group. I will help you and your friends find these criminals," she said.




 "This isn't about honor, but duty."

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 12, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "This isn't about honor, but duty."




For perhaps the first time since Goran first appeared at the party this evening, Fin permits himself a grin.  Behind Shando's back, he catches Dyria's eye and begins mouthing the words to the monk's all-too-familiar 'duty' speech.

Their charge is dead (perhaps irrevocably so), there's a powerful vampire still on the loose, and the Unseelie Court have yet to put in a second appearance; Fin is as upset as Shando by the situation - Helm, after all, takes protection rather seriously.  But the monk's words help put things in perpective a little - if nothing else, tonight they've saved a girl's life, thinned out the ranks of an evil cult, and potentially prevented an ancient demon being unleashed on the city.

Once that settles in, Fin squares his shoulders and nods firmly.

"All right - let's go upstairs and hear what our friend with the fancy sword has to say."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 12, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> For perhaps the first time since Goran first appeared at the party this evening, Fin permits himself a grin.  Behnid Shando's back, he catches Dyria's eye and begins mouthing the words to the monk's all-too-familiar 'duty' speech.




OOC:  Now you make me want to write something much more extensive and profound     

 "Yes, lets see what 'Lord' Drakkenmere has to say."

OOC:  Fly spell still working?

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Aug 12, 2005)

Dyria couldn't help but smile at Fin, covering it with her hand and a cough, as she turned her head away from Shando to keep him from seeing her grin. Honor and duty were foreign concepts to her, really. To her, all that mattered were results. Kill the enemy in a fair fight, or by stabbing him in the back, it was all the same to her. Protecting Peirigon hadn't been a matter of honor for her, but something she felt rather more important. A chance to do some good.

"I agree, let's head upstairs," Dyria said, getting her face under control.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 12, 2005)

"Honor and duty are intertwined aren't they?" Alethia grinned at the monk. "I don't see the difference between the two. Anyway, generally speaking really evil types have enormous egoes. And enormous egoes make mistakes, while thinking they are grand and perfect plans. Which is why we'll get them sooner or later." she grinned again, this time with just a hint of dark humor. "And here's hoping they resist arrest,"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 12, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Honor and duty are intertwined aren't they?" Alethia grinned at the monk. "I don't see the difference between the two.




 "It is only by carrying out ones Duty or striving to carry out ones Duty that you earn and define your sense of Honor.  I have been taught that there are several kinds of Duty:  Duty to ones God, Order,  Charge, Family, Friends, Strangers and Self.  Where you place Duty to Self in that order will define your Sense of Honor.  Place your Duty to Self above all else and act upon that and you have no Honor and will earn none.  I strive to place myself last in the list that I have given you, as I have been taught.  I try to do all that is mortally possible to carry out the Sacred Duties.  Though I have lost no Honor in my failure to protect Piergeron as I was striving to complete my Duty. In my eyes, I have failed my Duty to myself.  I must spend more time in training, meditation and fasting to prepare myself for the next time so I may better carry out my Sacred Duties."  




			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> she grinned again, this time with just a hint of dark humor. "And here's hoping they resist arrest,"




A grim look upon his face as he cracks his knuckles "So do I.  The Order of The Yellow Rose doesn't teach us to coddle evil, but destroy it where we find it"

OOC:  Think that is a bit more profound.  Go ahead Fin mock me now!   

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 12, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I have been taught that there are several kinds of Duty:  Duty to..."




_God, Order, Charge, Family, Friends, Strangers, Self,_ Fin recites silently, checking them off on his fingers as Dyria smirks behind her hand.

He'd always found the version of The Duty Speech that Hannah set to music rather catchy...


----------



## frostrune (Aug 12, 2005)

Timrin's foul mood hardly seems to diminish even though Aleena is saved.  He finds her adle-brained state alarming and would seem to think it more than a simple bump on the head.  He is struggling to find the real threat in all this.

"Fin, unless you need me to do otherwise, I would prefer to stay here and make sure no one touches Lord Peregion.  You can fill me in on Lord Zarun's speech later."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 12, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Fin, unless you need me to do otherwise, I would prefer to stay here and make sure no one touches Lord Peregion.  You can fill me in on Lord Zarun's speech later."




"Call us if you need us," Fin agrees.

_OOC: Sense Motive doesn't suggest that Aleena's the victim of any enchantments, does it?  Fae are notorious for them... /OOC_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Call us if you need us," Fin agrees.
> 
> _OOC: Sense Motive doesn't suggest that Aleena's the victim of any enchantments, does it?  Fae are notorious for them... /OOC_




Murdoch will head to the roof too. `This cannot be over...it doesn`t _feel _right` he mumbles to himself.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 12, 2005)

Alethia drapes her cloak over Aleena and moves over to Fin. "Fin? My healing skills are not enough to deal with this. Aleena needs an expert. Her condition is either caused by magic or drugs. I don't know," she said softly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia drapes her cloak over Aleena and moves over to Fin. "Fin? My healing skills are not enough to deal with this. Aleena needs an expert. Her condition is either caused by magic or drugs. I don't know," she said softly.




Aiden walks over to Aleena, gently shakes her out of a daze, and says softly "Time to wake up, m'lady.  Your people await. Do you think you can stand up?"  She seems to nod, and he helps her up and guides her up the stairs.

As he does, he tells Timrin "Unfortunately, Peregion isn't going anywhere.  Besides, my guards have it taken care of.  The people should get to meet their heroes.

Once you get up to the top of the tower, you see an enormous crowd of thousands gathered in the streets.  One of Aiden's guards hands him a horn made of ivory and gold, and he addressess the crowd, the item causing his voice to carry extremely far.  

"People of Waterdeep.  I bring tidings of sorrow, tidings of triumph, and tidings of hope.  Lord Peregion is dead, assassinated by the same vampire that was responsible for annihilating House Drakkenmere.  

However, all was not lost.  In one glorious night, the vampire has been, at least temporarily, vanquished, an evil and powerful mage and his gang of ten assassins were slain, the almost the entire evil cult of Auril has been  slain or captured, the rising of an overfiend has been averted, and Lady Aleena here has been rescued from the grasp of lunatics who were trying to offer her us as a human sacrifice."

"Lady Aleena, say hello to your people."

She stands up straight, waves and says "Hiiiiiiii everyone!!!!!!!, she tries to stifle giggles, then wobbles and starts falling over the side of the lighthouse.  Aiden rapidly opens his hand, his ivory circle glows, and she slowly is pulled back, gently landing, apparently asleep, as he catches her in one arm. As this happens, the crowd first laughs, then gasps, then ends with applause.

"I am Aiden Zarun, heir to House Drakkenmere.  Fourteen years ago, at the age of eighteen, I left Waterdeep to make a life for myself.  I married the wonderful and beautiful noblewoman Rachael Zarun, without whom I would be merely another loser third son of a noble, and stayed a member of her family.

C'mon, let the people see you."  The fancily-dressed and beautiful woman and the young girl step forward, waving and smiling.  "And this is our daughter, Clarissa."

"When I heard the tragic news of my family's murder, I vowed that no one else would ever have to suffer as I have, and planned my return to Waterdeep.  The forces of good have great power, but are often unwilling to use that power.  They often compromise with evil,  tolerate evil within certain bounds, and accept its power rather than take the necessary risks to ensure its total destruction.  We must  not sacrifice innocent people merely to avoid upsetting the status quo.

The assassination of Lord Peregion is the tragic result of such tolerance.  As a nobleman, I have the right to have a private army of limited size.  I have brought with me heroes, who will uncompromisingly destroy evil and save innocent lives.

(Thunderous Applause)

I have come to help protect this city and cleanse the evil forces within.  But the heroes I bring are not the only ones.  The local heroes here with me tonight are those who truly saved the city of Waterdeep tonight:  Fin Caisson, Dyria Delmar, Kaarlo Koskinen, Timrin Goldmantle, Alethia Saldiniel, Murdoch, Shando, and Crimson.  What this city needs is more heroes such as these.

(More applause)

While we all mourn the death of Lord Peregion, the last thing that he would want is for us to neglect our obligations to the gods.  Before I land my ships and prepare to take possession of my family's property, I have a gift for the people of Waterdeep.  I considered canceling it, on account of the bittersweet events of this festival.    However, Lord Peregion would have wanted us to celebrate Waukeentide with ever more fervor than before. "

"Men, the Cannons!"

"In the tradition of Old Carvas!" Aiden shouts.  "Good night, everyone!"

Aiden's ships open fire, and containers are projected over the city, which break open, showering coins on the crowd.  The people clap and cheer and scramble for the coins.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 13, 2005)

Shando watches the ostentatious display and shakes his head, knowing the chaos that will erupt as the stronger will take coins from the weaker.  Something is wrong with this situation and he can't put his finger on it.  Though it sounds and looks as if Aiden is fulfilling a Duty to Others, Shando can't help but think that Aiden is fulfilling a Duty to Self instead.  Shando moves over to the others, turning to face away and pitching his voice low,  "How does he know who we all are?  I never stated who I was, and as far as I know, only one of you has called me by my name.  The same is true for others, though I think Fin and Timrin have introduced themselves.    This woman who joined us this very evening" , he gestures towards Alethia,  isn't even part of our group and yet he acts as if he knows her and us well.  I know we have a reputation, but certainly less than that of others heroes.  Who spread the rumors to the populous that there would be a battle here this night?  We came straight from the planning session to rescue Aleena and the battle was too brief to attract a crowd.  How did *HE* know where this was happening?  There is something deeper going on here.  We need to talk elsewhere away from 'Lord' Drakkenmere and his guards, some place we can protect from scrying.  Until then I suggest we choose our words around 'Lord Drakkenmere''

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aiden walks over to Aleena, gently shakes her out of a daze, and says softly "Time to wake up, m'lady.  Your people await. Do you think you can stand up?"  She seems to nod, and he helps her up and guides her up the stairs.
> 
> As he does, he tells Timrin "Unfortunately, Peregion isn't going anywhere.  Besides, my guards have it taken care of.  The people should get to meet their heroes.




"Only one need see the work I do, and he sees all."

"I will stay with Lord Peregion until he is delivered unto the proper authorities."

OOC:  Timrin does not go to the top of the tower.  Something is not right about this guy


----------



## kirinke (Aug 13, 2005)

"I hate being spied on," She looks grimly at Shando. "And I have a feeling you're right. This isn't over, not by a long shot."

_*It's only just begun.*_ she thought.

_*He's using this to further his own political ends, how nice.*_ that familar soft voice told her sarcastically.

She agreed with it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2005)

Aiden turns to the rest of you.  

"I hope you don't mind being given credit for this all.  In a couple days when I'm settled in, we'll have much to discuss.  Can you take care of Lady Aleena for tonight?  My ships are not the best accommodations for the wounded."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 14, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aiden turns to the rest of you.
> 
> "I hope you don't mind being given credit for this all.  In a couple days when I'm settled in, we'll have much to discuss.  Can you take care of Lady Aleena for tonight?  My ships are not the best accommodations for the wounded."




"We can - and her father as well," Fin replies.  "They're in our charge until morning, regardless."

"Come on, Alethia... let's take her below."

_OOC: Back in the machine room, I'd like to run a Detect Magic over Aleena... and also see if the dead priests have anything of interest before we leave. /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 14, 2005)

"Aye, you're right." she turns to the lady and gently leads her below. "Come on Milady. One foot forward, that's it," she said encouragingly, watching her carefully, sure that the girl's behavior is the cause of some sort of drug.


*I don't think this is the cause of a simple bump on the head. The wand should have cured that. That leaves drugs or enchantment. My bet is drugs. It's alot easier to dope someone than enchant them. And drugs can be administered by anyone.* she thought. When they are alone, she will broach the subject to Fin.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "We can - and her father as well," Fin replies.  "They're in our charge until morning, regardless."
> 
> "Come on, Alethia... let's take her below."
> 
> _OOC: Back in the machine room, I'd like to run a Detect Magic over Aleena... and also see if the dead priests have anything of interest before we leave. /OOC_





She has a whole lot of auras that will take a while to sort out.  They didn't bother to loot her items, and she may have some of her own long-duration spells going.

The priests carry religious texts as well as a variety of magical items that can be identified back at home base.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 14, 2005)

Alethia takes Fin aside. "I don't think this is magic that's causing her condition. It's probably some sort of drug or combination of drugs. We need to get her to a healer specializing in that sort of thing," she told him.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 15, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia takes Fin aside. "I don't think this is magic that's causing her condition. It's probably some sort of drug or combination of drugs."




"Or both - magical drugs," Fin replies.  "The sort of thing the fae specialise in, hmm?"



> "We need to get her to a healer specializing in that sort of thing," she told him.




"Yes."

_OOC: DM - do we know of anywhere nearby that might have a permanent antimagic field in effect?  Banks, jewellers, law courts, something like that? /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2005)

Alethia looks grim. "I am so going to brush up on my knowledge of toxins and drugs. This is irritating me," she said.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 15, 2005)

"There's a lot of us, we should also see what we can dig up on his 'lordship' upstairs as well while we get Aleena some treatment," Dyria said, joining Fin and Alethia. "I also wonder if his men managed to capture a prisoner downstairs?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2005)

"I'm probably more use in helping secure Aleena. Besides, I want to know what's causing her condition in case it happens again to someone else," she tells Fin.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2005)

Shando joins the others downstairs. "He is certainly trying to get us to like him and there is nothing humble about him.  I agree with Dyria.  We need to find out more about him, his wife and child.  Where has he been and what has he been doing all these years?  However, we need to get the Lady Aleena to safety and we need to get past the crowds down below.  There may be others willing to kill her just to gain some semblence of a victory. We also need to take care of our "friends" in the boat." 

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 15, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando joins the others downstairs. "We also need to take care of our "friends" in the boat."




"It would be interesting to set Zarun on them, just to see what eventuates," Fin muses aloud.  "After all, they appear to be working for his enemy..."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2005)

"Covering her with a cloak that's not hers should help disguise her, plus it's non-magical." Alethia offered. "If his lordship up there can draw the attention of the crowd, it should be even easier."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Covering her with a cloak that's not hers should help disguise her, plus it's non-magical." Alethia offered. "If his lordship up there can draw the attention of the crowd, it should be even easier."




 "I have no doubts that he is capable of drawing the attention of the crowd." 

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I have no doubts that he is capable of drawing the attention of the crowd."
> 
> Hawkeye




"Indeed," Alethia says dryly.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 15, 2005)

"If the watch hasn't arrived yet, this crowd will surely draw them in.  I should think it will be an easy matter to get our charges into the right hands."

"It may be wise to stay with them until they reach a guardhouse however."

"I can carry Lord Peregion if you can help Lady Aleena."

"Let's get out of this place.  I do not trust this Lord Drakkenmere and wish to be outside his reach until we better understand what is going on."

Timrin then bends to scoop up the fallen Lord and waits for you all to join him before he heads towards the stairs.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Indeed," Alethia says dryly.





Nodding his head in agreement, Kaarlo looks for Aidan.  Upon seeing him he gets up top him and asks him,  "How do you know our names and why would you publically annonce us with out our consent?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Let's get out of this place.  I do not trust this Lord Drakkenmere and wish to be outside his reach until we better understand what is going on."
> 
> Timrin then bends to scoop up the fallen Lord and waits for you all to join him before he heads towards the stairs.




 "Is it  a good idea to be carrying the body of the Lord of Waterdeep through a street festival?  What effect will that have upon the populace?"


----------



## frostrune (Aug 15, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Is it  a good idea to be carrying the body of the Lord of Waterdeep through a street festival?  What effect will that have upon the populace?"





"That is precisely why we must flag down the watch as soon as possible for an escort.  Perhaps someone could run out ahead and have them waiting at the bottom of the tower?  It will take me a awhile to navigate these stairs anyway."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 15, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Nodding his head in agreement, Kaarlo looks for Aidan.  Upon seeing him he gets up top him and asks him,  "How do you know our names and why would you publically annonce us with out our consent?"




OOC:  Sound of hand slapping on the forehad.  Aren't rogues supposed to be subtle?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2005)

"Alright, let's get out of here before we attract more trouble," Alethia said dryly. She then takes her own black cloak and hood and drapes it over the addled noblewoman, thankful that it is one of those enveloping cloaks that completely conceal one's body and features when fully drawn.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC:  *tapping the forum*  Is this thing still on?  Check! Check!  Check one! Check One!  Check Two! Check Two!  Sibilant!  Sibilant!    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 17, 2005)

Alethia takes the addled noblewoman by the elbow and leads her down the stairs, waiting just within the lighthouse, behind a wall, so that no one from the outside can see them.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 17, 2005)

Shando heads out into the crowd to find a watch patrol.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  *tapping the forum*  Is this thing still on?  Check! Check!  Check one! Check One!  Check Two! Check Two!  Sibilant!  Sibilant!
> 
> Hawkeye





I;ve been having Internet problems.

"Aiden answers Kaarlo, looking taken aback by such pointed questioning.  "I did much research into the city and its personalities, both the very public ones and the not-so-public ones, both those in the city, and those of the region, before coming here.  Congratulations, all of you, one being important enough for me to have heard of you.  As far as identifying you, I believe that the people have a right to know  who is protecting them.  Secret societies and elitist associations of mighty individuals all too often lose sight of the greater good.  For instance, is it not shocking that the Red Wizards are allowed by the wise and mighty Lords of Waterdeep to operate a large, sovereign enclave, were they lure citizens in with cut-rate magical items and then tempt them further into evil?  Even outside they are respected as diplomats, while within their compound they hold and abuse slaves and plot cold-blooded murder. "

(As far as getting the others out, overland flight has a huge duration.   YOu can just fly away and carry them)

(As far as places to get medic al attention for Aleena, perhaps your headquarters has its own infirmary, maybe subcontracted to a church?)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 17, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (As far as places to get medic al attention for Aleena, perhaps your headquarters has its own infirmary, maybe subcontracted to a church?)




_OOC: We've got a dozen or so clerics, split between Lathander and Helm, in the followers of Murdoch and Fin, plus Zephyr and Arundel at higher level.  I'd say there'd be something along those lines  /OOC_


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 17, 2005)

Before stepping out the door.  Shando stops and then wills himself up.  After rising a couple of feet, he turns around and faces his companions.  "Why don't we try flying out of here instead?  I am sure our compund can offer us protection and healing." 

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 17, 2005)

Timrin seems surprised the spell is powerful enough for him to fly and still carry such a burden.

"To the compound then.  We can dispatch messengers to inform the watch and the Church of Tyr once everything is secure."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 17, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I;ve been having Internet problems.
> 
> "Aiden answers Kaarlo, looking taken aback by such pointed questioning.  "I did much research into the city and its personalities, both the very public ones and the not-so-public ones, both those in the city, and those of the region, before coming here.  Congratulations, all of you, one being important enough for me to have heard of you.  As far as identifying you, I believe that the people have a right to know  who is protecting them.  Secret societies and elitist associations of mighty individuals all too often lose sight of the greater good.  For instance, is it not shocking that the Red Wizards are allowed by the wise and mighty Lords of Waterdeep to operate a large, sovereign enclave, were they lure citizens in with cut-rate magical items and then tempt them further into evil?  Even outside they are respected as diplomats, while within their compound they hold and abuse slaves and plot cold-blooded murder. "
> 
> ...




"Rubbish, the talk about enslavement is nothing but a PR tactic spread by the rival mage group."


----------



## Falkus (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: Good thing Dyria wasn't around when you said that

Dyria followed the others as they made plans on how to return Aleena to a place of safety. Her hand was on the handle of her whip dagger, and she was on the look out for trouble, like a good bodyguard.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: Not knowing waterdeep history/background, who are the red wizards?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: Not knowing waterdeep history/background, who are the red wizards?




[Super-Evil cabal of wizards who rule the vaguely-Arab county of Thay in the east.  They sell magical items in sovereign enclaves they have established worldwide, and do in fact routinely practice slavery].


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 17, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [Super-Evil cabal of wizards who rule the vaguely-Arab county of Thay in the east.  They sell magical items in sovereign enclaves they have established worldwide, and do in fact routinely practice slavery].





OOC: Than I would like to withdraw my comment as Kaarlo would have known that information.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 17, 2005)

Alethia pauses at the door and curses roundly when Kaarlo mentioned the flying spell. "Damn, I had completely forgotten about that spell. I had no idea it could last this long," she admits ruefully.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2005)

You manage to fly home, leaving out the back and taking a roundabout route while guardsmen distracted the crowd by parading out the imprisoned cultists.  You get Aleena to the infirmary where they examine her and put her to bed.

Meanwhile, your researchers have been analyzing the sample of the glittery dust found at the carriage that the evil fey used on Aleena.  It is a combination of faerie dust and some sort of natural venom with narcotic and hallucinogenic properties.  The dust itself is a magical catalyst, especially for mind-effecting and enchantment magics, and can also be used to enhance chemical compounds and bind magic to mundane items.  Faerie dust is usually secreted naturally by fey, and its possible that this particular fey produces the dust and the venom together as a compound.  Strong enchantment magic, as well as a lot of chaos and some evil, is detected on the substance, indicating that a spell of some sort was likely bound to the poison with the dust.  Unseelie magics are greatly weakened by the dawn, just as Seelie magics are weakened by the sunset, so it is possible that the magic will fade in the morning and the venom will then start to wear off.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia pauses at the door and curses roundly when Kaarlo mentioned the flying spell. "Damn, I had completely forgotten about that spell. I had no idea it could last this long," she admits ruefully.




OOC:  Ahem, I think that was Shando.   

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 18, 2005)

The evidence of recent battle on the returning heroes obviously causes Hannah some concern; she is visibly relieved when Fin enters the building showing no signs of harm.

"Sorry about dinner," Fin offers, running a hand through his hair in a tired fashion.  "I'll make it up to you some night we aren't saving the world..."

"You can make it up by telling me all about it!" the bard insists.

"Has Arundel made it back?" Fin adds.

-----

"Not a bad night's work," Fin comments, awfully calm in the face of the impressive total at the bottom of the list of recovered valuables.  "May I suggest we reimburse Alethia for her amulet, before the division?  And the twenty-five thousand for Peregion's resurrection should come out of the Company share... we were protecting him, after all."

"With luck, we'll get that twenty-five back when we cancel Goran's draft," he adds.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2005)

New Thread Here


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

"I think it would be a good idea to put a watch on our friends in the ship.  We could send a small team down there to do surveillance only." 

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "May I suggest we reimburse Alethia for her amulet, before the division?  And the twenty-five thousand for Peregion's resurrection should come out of the Company share... we were protecting him, after all."
> 
> "With luck, we'll get that twenty-five back when we cancel Goran's draft," he adds.




 "I agree, Alethia should be reimbursed for her amulet.  It was a very generous thing for her to do.  However, what happens if when we attempt to recover our fee from those on the ship? 

OOC:  Hey, I told Lord P that we had a no money back guarantee if he purposefully put himself in danger!     

 I, too agree we should foot the costs of Lord Piergeron's ressurection.

Hawkeye


----------

